# Tu propio Network-Music-Player o como reciclar una PC obsoleta



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2014)

Tengo varios proyectos a medio hacer, pero limpiando el escritorio encontré mi vieja PC sepultada bajo una caja al lado de la estufa . Esta PC es un Pentium II Celeron de 333Mhz que compré en 1999  con 256M de RAM y un HD de 8 Gb. Siempre anduvo muy bien (al menos para la batata económica que es) pero la "discontinué" en el 2009 cuando compré algo bastante mas moderno. La foto de abajo es una vista superior del MB... que no es mas que un PC Chips M747-V5.0:



El MB se vé limpio por que tuve que trabajar bastante en quitarle las toneladas de tierra y pelusas que tenía, y se pueden ver los tres módulos de RAM PC133, dos de 128M y otro de 64M, lo que totalizan 320 MB de RAM... muuuy poca memoria para los estándares actuales.

Revolviendo en la caja de los desechos de PC, también encontré una placa de sonido Sound Blaster AWE-64 (con bus ISA ) y una placa de red Genius 2000 (un clon de la NE2000 tan conocida en la Edad Media) también dotada de bus ISA. Acá abajo se muestran ambas placas ya instaladas en el mobo de arriba... la de arriba es la placa Ethernet y la de abajo es la SB AWE-64.



También encontré una lectograbadora de CD que había comprado en el 2003 en la Galería Jardín, así que también la agregué al conjunto. En la foto de abajo se vé el frente de la PC con la lectograbadora montada en el slot superior... y por supuesto que funciona a la perfección :

​
Lo bueno de este gabinte antediluviano, es que puede cerrarse el frente, ocultando casi todo:

​
Y así es como se vé por atrás (perdón por la tierra en las fichas) :



La placa de sonido es taaaan vieja que hasta tiene un amplificador on-board, lo cual viene bien para probar con parlantes de PC "pasivos" que también son de la época de las cavernas.

Como tenía todo esto, se me ocurrió hacer un Network-Music-Player, de forma tal que lo pudiera conectar a una entrada AUX del preamplificador y pudiera tomar y reproducir música de cualquier máquina que estuviera disponible en la red . Por supuesto, para esto había que agregar software, que es lo próximo que vamos a ver...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 27, 2014)

Como ya tengo la PC probada y funcionando, vamos a instalarle el software que nos permita tener un network-music-player completamente operativo y con un sistema ajustado a lo que me permite la PC que tengo.

De entrada ya vemos que tenemos poca memoria (320MB) así que vamos a tener que elegir con inteligencia que software usar.... y desde ya sabemos que Windows no va a ser un candidato viable . Como lo que queremos es instalar un sistema operativo (S.O.) que consuma la mínima cantidad de recursos posible y que a la vez se comporte muy decentemente, la unica alternativa "segura" es instalar un LINUX.... y acá comienza la parte densa del asunto para la mayoría de la gente .

Hay que elegir alguna distribución de Linux que se instale "fácilmente" y que además soporte sin problemas el hardware que tengo... y que casi no ocupe recursos de la poca PC que tengo. Para lograr eso, en primera instancia, elegimos un Linux _Ubuntu 6.06.2 (Dapper)_ LTS Server Edition, que lo pueden bajar de *ACA* junto a otras versiones viejas.

Elegí la versión 6.06 por que es la mas cercana a la "epoca" de la PC que tengo y aún funciona sin ningún problema en ese hardware taaan antigüo, y además se terminó de actualizar en el 2009. Seguramente lo voy a cambiar mas adelante por la versión 8.04.4 (Hardy Heron) LTS que se terminó de actualizar en el 2013 y contiene software "mas fresco"(versiones mas nuevas) de los que vamos a usar en este tema.... pero lo veremos en su momento. También elegí la edición _Server _por que *NO TIENE* interfaz gráfica, que consume muchisima memoria y que además no vamos a usar, pero esto significa que vamos a ser muy valientes y vamos a configurar el sistema desde la línea de comandos (como hacen los verdaderos hackers, y así se podrán transformar en los nerds que tanto atraen a las mujeres ).

Bueno... veamos algunas fotos:
La primera es la del inicio de la PC...



Allí pueden ver el hardware que es detectado por el BIOS, y este encuentra la tarjeta USB 2.0 de chipset ALI (un desastre, pero es lo que hay) y también encuentra la placa de sonido SB AWE-64 que cumple con la norma ISA-PnP que nunca tuvo buena acogida... pero también es lo que hay y además funciona OK en Linux.

En este tema no vamos a ver "como se instala Ubuntu", por que de eso deben haber un par de millones de artículos y videos en la web, así que si no lo saben hacer, busquen y estudien . Como Ubuntu 6.06 ya está instalado y con todo el disco asignado en una sola partición para el S.O. (lo que en verdad es una mala idea, pero como no lo vamos a usar para otra cosa...) y otra para el swap, al final de la pantalla van a ver el mensaje de que GRUB (el "gran booteador unificado") está cargando la etapa 1.5. (para mas info sobre GRUB ver *acá*).

La siguiente foto muestra la ultima parte de booteo del Kernel Linux instalado:



Y ahí ya pueden un mensaje que dice _Starting Music Player Daemon: mpd_ en clara alusión al software que vamos a utilizar para reproducir nuestros archivos de música, pero lo analizaremos mas adelante, así que por ahora no le den bola...

Luego del ultimo mensaje del kernel y de la leyenda de Ubuntu, el sistema nos pide loggearnos, lo que podremos hacer ingresando primero el nombre del usuario (*ezavalla* en mi caso) creado en la instalación, y luego el sistema pedirá la clave.

Una vez que hemos ingresado al sistema, lo primero que haremos será configurar los repositorios de actualización de Ubuntu, ya que el CD que hemos instalado no contiene las ultimas mejoras agregadas en los tres años de soporte (LTS=Long Term Support). Esto es fácil: escribimos el siguiente comando en la terminal:
	
	



```
sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
```
y le dan enter. *nano* es un editor de textos muuuuy sencillo que les permitirá modificar los archivos que le dicen a Ubuntu de donde debe actualizarse, y *sudo* es una orden que le indica al Sist. Operativo que ustedes necesitan los privilegios del superusuario (Administrador en la jerga Windows) ya que este es un archivo protegido en el sistema. El sistema les pedirá su clave de usuario, y luego que se la den les permitirá modificar el archivo. La modificación a realizar en muuuuy sencilla y consisten en buscar (a pedal) todas las URL que dicen http://XXXXXXX.ubuntu.com/.... y cambiar allí a XXXXXXX por *old-releases*. Luego de hacer todos los cambios, quitando incluso el # que aparece al comienzo de algunas URL de la forma anterior, se graba el archivo saliendo con *CTRL+X* y *Enter*. La fotito muestra el archivo modificado...



Yo agregué un # delante de donde dice *deb cdrom* para bloquear actualizaciones desde el CD por que se rompió 

Como este cachivache es tan viejo y las placas ISA no son PnP (Plug & Play) como hoy lo conocemos, ni la instalación ni el kernel de Linux reconocieron la placa de red ni la placa de sonido. Un poco de búsqueda por la web indicó que había que cargar "a pedal" el driver de ambos dispositivos, y para eso editamos el archivo _*modules*_ y agregamos ambos drivers al final y de paso sacamos los que puso la instalación por que no vamos a usar ni mouse ni impresora. El driver de la SB AWE-64 es uno que se llama *snd-sbawe* y el de la placa de red es uno que se llama *ne* y hay que pasarle un par de parámetros: la dirección I/O (que es 0x340 en este caso) y la interrupción (que es la IRQ 10, fijada por un jumper y que hubo que reservar en el BIOS para que se la dé al bus ISA). Bueno... ejecutando:

```
sudo nano /etc/modules
```
 agregamos esos drivers y queda como en la foto.



*IMPORTANTE:* Esto ultimo lo explico por si alguno tiene la mala pata de disponer de este tipo de placa de sonido y de red, que no son detectadas por el kernel. Si tienen placas PCI seguro que si se las va a detectar y configurar correctamente, así que no se hagan drama. Mi mobo tiene una placa de sonido on-board con un codec C-MEDIA CMI8330 o parecido. Este chip es bastante bueno, pero la implementación en este hardware es muy ruidosa y molesta un poco a bajo nivel así que lo desactive por hardware con un jumper que anda perdido por ahí. La placa de red es ISA por que tengo dos que son PCI, una de 10Mbps y otra de 10/100Mbps, pero la versión de PCI de este mobo es tan vieja que si bien son reconocidas e instaladas por el kernel, el funcionamiento es malo y falla la transmisión (_TX Timeout_...bla, bla).

Por último, como la instalación no encontró la placa de red, tuve que completar a pedal el archivo _*interfaces *_con los comandos para activar y configurar correctamente la placa. Así que otra vez:

```
sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
```
 y con la ayuda de San Google queda así:



Esta ultima foto muestra como el kernel, despues del reinicio, ya incorpora ambos drivers para gestionar las dos placas. La placa de red tomará su dirección IP utilizando el protocolo DHCP que es el medio estándar de configuración remota de casi todas las redes hogareñas.



Ahora que ya tenemos listo el hardware y el S.O., vamos a comenzar a instalar los programas necesarios para que esto funcione. *Cuando tengamos todo listo vamos a conseguir una PC sin monitor ni teclado (headless), conectada a la red y comandada desde otra PC o desde un celular con Android...* .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 28, 2014)

En el post anterior teminamos de configurar la instalación del S.O., así que ahora vamos a terminar de configurar algunas cosas e instalar el software que vamos a usar para crear el network-music-player.

Para esto, lo primero que hay que hacer es actualizar la base de datos de las ultimas versiones de programas disponibles para instalar, así que nos aseguramos que la PC esté conectada a la red de nuestra casa y ejecutamos el comando:

```
sudo apt-get update
```
Que utilizando los nuevos servidores que configuramos antes en *sources.list* va a descargar y configurar la nueva base de datos y van a ver algo "parecido" a la imagen que sigue. Digo "parecido" por que yo lo ejecuté aunque ya estaba actualizado, pero ustedes van a ver bastantes mas cosas desfilar por la pantalla... solo dejénlo trabajar y no se preocupen.



Una vez que Ubuntu sabe que es lo ultimo disponible *para esta versión*, ya podemos comenzar a instalar el software necesario para nuestro proyecto.

Primero vamos a instalar un servidor que se llama *mpd* (por "*M*usic *P*layer *D*aemon") y que es el que va a encontrar nuestra placa de sonido, va a indexar toda la música que tengamos disponible y la va a reproducir...luego veremos como decirle "que es lo que queremos escuchar". La ultima versión disponible de mpd para Ubuntu 6.06 es la 0.12.1, que es un poco vieja por que ya vá por la 0.17...pero la 0.12.1 funciona MUY bien para la mayoría de la gente y es capaz de reproducir una parva de formatos de audio, incluyendo FLAC y MP3 que son los mas utilizados. Les aviso que este software es un _daemon (demonio)_ que no es mas que un "servicio" en la jerga de Windows, es decir, es un programa que se ejecuta en background y sin interfaz de usuario. Por esto, no pretendan tener una UI de acceso desde la cual configurarlo .

Bueno, para instalar _mpd_ solo basta con ejecutar:

```
sudo apt-get install mpd
```
 y si el sistema les pregunta si desean continuar le responden con *Y* (en mayúsuclas) + *Enter*
Para ver si luego de la instalación mpd ya se está ejecutando, solo escribimos:

```
ps ax | grep mpd
```
 y deberían ver algo como en la siguiente foto:



donde la primera línea confirma que *mpd* fué instalado y ya se está ejecutando .

De la misma manera vamos a instalar el soporte para archivos remotos de Windows (bah...carpetas compartidas) y también instalaremos el soporte SSH para acceso remoto y las páginas del manual de Linux donde se explican todos los comandos y programas instalados. Así que ejecutamos:

```
sudo apt-get install smbfs
sudo apt-get install man-db
sudo apt-get install ssh openssh-server
```
y para el ultimo veríamos algo así:



donde si ejecutamos:

```
sudo ps ax | grep ssh
```
 veríamos la ultima sección de la pantalla donde se confirma que el servidor SSH fué instalado y se está ejecutando.

Ahora viene la parte de acceso a la música, pero esto es un poco mas complicado . MPD puede ejecutar música disponible *localmente* (en el disco Linux de este music-player) o bien, disponible en PC remotas. Yo creo que esto ultimo es la mas provechoso, ya que nos evitar tener grandes espacios en disco con la música duplicada y además nos permite escuchar música en nuestra propia PC mientras trabajamos mientras que algún familiar puede estar escuchando también nuestra propia música pero sentado en el living chupando un whisky y recorriendo álbumes diferentes. En fin... vamos a ver como hacer para conectar el music-player a una o más máquinas Windows donde la música esté almacenada.

Esto lo voy a explicar con un ejemplo para que se entienda mas fácil.


----------



## analogico (Sep 29, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:
			
		

> Ubuntu es 100% basado en Debian..


tecnicamente es un fork y ahora los ubuntos estan basados en ubuntos

volviendo 

si revisas aca /lib/modules/nombredelkernel/kernel/sound/isa
 estan los drivers de sonido de tarjetas isa
en mint17 que es la ulima que salio  esta el driver para tu tarjeta  y para otras mas antiguas acabo de  revisar
claro que no le instales mint a ese pc


en modo texto los linux de ahora necesitan minimo  80mb de ram y cpu 486 y eso lo he comprobado experimentalmente 

asi que por que no empezar con la ultima ubuntuserver o  mejor aun debian 7


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 29, 2014)

Por que eso lo hare cuando sepa con cuales opciones han compilado el kernel...
Ya me ha pasado un par de veces que en esta misma pc no bootearon algunas distros armadas para music-center.. t es por que el soporte ISA parecia no estar compilado en el kernel... digo... que este el driver no implica que vaya a funcionar si lo pongo... y ni te digo el soporte ISA-PNP.
Con maquinas mas nuevas no hay drama, pero estos cachivaches viejos son un problema.

PD: por eso dije "basado en Debian"... pero te aviso que no me caso con ninguna distro...


----------



## analogico (Sep 29, 2014)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por que eso lo hare cuando sepa con cuales opciones han compilado el kernel...




acabo de revisar el config del kernel generico de mint17  y  si tienen soporte para isa-pnp

asi que antes de instalar puedes revisar el config

las opciones de confguracion estan en 
/usr/src/linux-headers-nombredelkernel/.conf


> CONFIG_ISA=y
> CONFIG_ISAPNP=y



y si  mint lo tiene probablemente  ubuntu y debian tambien lo tenga



el isa no esta descontinuado aun fabrican placas con isa como esta para  I7
http://ipc.msi.com/product/pages/ipc/MS98A9.html






Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ya me ha pasado un par de veces que en esta misma pc no bootearon algunas distros armadas para music-center.. t es por que el soporte ISA parecia no estar compilado en el kernel... digo... que este el driver no implica que vaya a funcionar si lo pongo... y ni te digo el soporte ISA-PNP.
> ..



esas distros de music center  nooooo esas estan recortadas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 29, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> y si  mint lo tiene *probablemente*  ubuntu y debian tambien lo tenga







analogico dijo:


> el isa no esta descontinuado aun fabrican placas con isa como esta para  I7
> http://ipc.msi.com/product/pages/ipc/MS98A9.html



Seee..... pero es una "PC industrial" que debe valer bastaaaante dinero. Las PC estándard no traen el bus ISA desde hace muuuucho tiempo, y a menos que tengas un mobo arcaico como este, tampoco tiene caso que tengas el ISA...



analogico dijo:


> esas distros de music center  nooooo esas estan recortadas


Probablemente, y no sin razón ... pero si no tenés una PC (mas o menos) nueva, esas distros no podés instalarlas y vas a tener que caer en algo como lo que propongo en este tema.

*Aclaremos un poco las cosas:*
1- Este "proyecto" *no se trata de salir a comprar algo* para que ande la ultima versión de Debian o de Ubuntu, sino de reutilizar lo que tengamos sin uso y ocupando espacio que podría ser mejor utilizado... y en mi caso era esto que he presentado. Si alguien tiene cosas mas nuevas (PC, placas varias, etc), puede todo le sea un poco mas sencillo, y bienvenido que así sea, pero *NO ES mi caso* y tengo que vivir con eso o salir a gastar plata 
2- Este proyecto *también se trata de aprender cosas nuevas* haciendo un sistema útil (si es que te gusta escuchar música) y utilizando un S.O. que es *tabú* para muchísima gente _por que NUNCA fué "vendido" con inteligencia como corresponde_, y un claro ejemplo de eso es esta misma discusión .
3- Este proyecto *también se trata de aprender a evaluar cuando debo usar una cosa y cuando debo usar otra diferente*, por que a fin de cuentas de eso se trata este hobbie si es que querés hacerlo bien.

O sea... va de onda, pero esperemos a tener el proyecto finalizado y completamente operativo con las pocas o muchas funcionalidades que brinde, *y luego podremos discutir sobre las ventajas cuantificables en este sistema usando las nuevas versiones de kernel y software*. Si de la discusión resulta que es necesario actualizarlo, entonces aprenderemos como hacer la acualización del sistema operativo y sus aplicaciones. Pero eso es otro capítulo


----------



## analogico (Sep 29, 2014)

no es eso
solo  te recomendaba que usaras la ultima version que  99% seguro si funcionara bien  en tu maquina
*en modo texto* 
y te lo digo por que ya lo he hecho(no el media player  )
lo de versiones viejas en software viejo eso es para windos

lo de mint es solo un ejemplo por que es el que tengo andando y lo puedo revisar si aun  trae los drivers
y lo de la placa madre era  un ejemplo que el isa todavia existe asi que todavia tiene soporte por los  sistemas operativos nuevos


entonces que algun admin mueva estos mensajes
para dejar solo los fundamentales del media


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 29, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> entonces que algun admin mueva estos mensajes
> para dejar solo los fundamentales del media


No hace falta mover nada, ya que todo aporte es valorable. Lo que pido es que esperemos llegar al final para discutir si verdaderamente necesitamos software mas nuevo o con lo que tenemos es suficiente. 



Bueno... sigamos con la conexión del Linux a una PC con Windows.

1- Yo les recomiendo una configuración donde mantengan separado el music-player del/los discos que almacenan la música, por que de esta forma pueden agregar o quitar música desde sus PC usando las mismas herramientas a las que están acostumbrados (µTorrent y esas cosas) y así no van a tener que aprender muchas mas cosas que las que vienen en este post. Si aún así ustedes prefieren tener un disco gigante en el player y que sea ahí donde carguen la música, entonces vamos a tener que utilizar software adicional y aprender algunas otras cosas... está claro???

2- Si revisan lo que hemos hecho, verán que hemos instalado un software llamado *smbfs* (por Samba Filesystem, el equivalente Linux del filesystem de Windows exportado a las carpetas compartidas). Vamos a usar ese software en una forma medio rara para definir como y donde se va a conectar el music-player cuando se encienda.
Para poder hacer esto necesitamos disponer de una carpeta compartida en Windows y que contenga la música que deseamos poner a disposición en la red para que el player la reproduzca. Para eso, vamos a la PC con Windows y creamos un usuario que se encargue de acceder a la música compartida. En mi caso, creé un usuario llamado *pelis* con contraseña también *pelis* que es el que tiene acceso de solo lectura a la carpeta compartida que contiene la música. Las siguientes fotos muestran como se configuró Windows para actuar como fuente del player.

La carpeta compartida musica en el disco E: y los permisos del usuario *pelis*:



y una muestra del sistema de archivos compartidos:



Los permisos de *pelis* son de solo lectura por que no queremos hacer un hueco adicional en la ya ahuecada seguridad de Windows.

3- Ahora vamos a configurar a nuestro Linux para que se conecte a esta carpeta compartida (si hay mas carpetas en otras PC se repite lo que haremos). Para eso, y si queremos que nuestro music-player se conecte a la red ni bien lo encendamos, deberemos modificar un archivo de configuración de Linux que es *MUY PELIGROSO*, así que hay que seguir estrictamente los pasos:
a) Editamos el archivo fstab usando nuestro editor nano:

```
sudo nano /etc/fstab
```
y al final del archivo agregamos una línea como esta:

```
//vaca1/musica   /home/ezavalla/musica   smbfs  username=pelis,password=pelis,uid=100,gid=29,ro,user,noauto   0    0
```
y debería quedar algo parecido a esta foto, así que graben nomás:

Ver el archivo adjunto 118230

La primera parte de esta linea es: *//nbre_pc_windows/nbre_carpeta_compartida*
la segunda parte es: */home/dir_nbre_usuario/punto_de_montaje
*donde */home/dir_nbre_usuario *ya lo tenemos creado desde la instalación (cuando Linux crea un usuario, también le crea un directorio para que trabaje) y el directorio *musica* de la máquina Linux lo hemos creado con el comando 

```
[B]mkdir /home/tu_nbre_usuario_aca/musica[/B]
```
y la idea es que el directorio de la PC windows aparezca "automágicamente" adentro de ese directorio mío.
La línea que agregamos a fstab prepara al sistema para que se pueda conectar (montar) el disco remoto sobre mi directorio, pero no lo "monta" por que el soporte de red aún no está listo, así que le agregamos la importante opción *noauto*.
También le decimos con que usuario debe conectarse a la PC Windows, y para eso le agregamos las directivas *username=pelis,password=pelis* con lo que la conexión se hará bajo las autorizaciones del usuario pelis (que solo puede leer). También agregamos la directiva *ro* (*read only*...con lo cual las carpetas remotas son forzadas a "verse" como solo lectura), la directiva *user* (que está medio al dope pero puede ser util en el futuro) que nos ayuda a que cualquier usuario pueda realizar el montaje del disco remoto como si fuera local en lugar de hacerlo el superusuario que se llama _root_.
También habrán visto que aparecen otras directivas que dicen: *uid=100,gid=29*
Esto es CLAVE, por que le dice al SO que el disco remoto montado pertenece al usuario con uid=100 y que pertenece al grupo con gid=100. Esto que parece chino básico se debe a que los programas de Linux se ejecutan con los permisos de un usuario específico para así garantizar un nivel de seguridad aceptable del sistema. En el caso del software MPD que estamos usando, el usuario con el que se ejecuta se llama *mpd* y el grupo inicial al que este usuario pertenece se llama *audio*. Ese usuario y grupo son los que tienen acceso a un directorio especial definido por la instalación de mpd, y que en esta versión es */var/lib/mpd/music*... adivinen para que???? Sip... para poner la música ahí, pero nosotros somos mas vivos y vamos a usar algo de lo que tiene Linux... pero más adelante.
Continuando con el uid y el gid, hay que averiguarlos para el usuario mpd de manera tal que le pertenezca a él el directorio montado. Para averiguarlo ejecutamos:

```
sudo id -u mpd
sudo id -g mpd
```
 y deberíamos conseguir ambos valores (100 y 29 en mi caso, en ustedes puede cambiar)
Una vez que tenemos fstab ya modificado, vamos a tratar de montar el disco al final del proceso de booteo del S.O., así que para eso editamos el archivo *rc.local* que es lo ultimo que se ejecuta en el proceso de arranque:

```
sudo nano /etc/rc.local
```
y lo modificamos para que quede como en la foto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 118231

La linea que comienza con *mount...blabla* es la que se encarga de "montar" el disco remoto sobre mi directorio personal música.


> *WARNING!!!*
> La línea que está debajo y comienza con */sbin/hdparm..blabla* se encarga de detener el disco rígido luego de 5 minutos de inactividad para volvernos "verdes" y ahorrar un poco de energía. Esta línea NO LA DEBEN AGREGAR si piensan usar el HD local para guardar música, por que va a tener cierto impacto en la performance del music-player


4- Solo nos queda un poquito para terminar esta configuración y lo primero que debemos hacer es permitirle al usuario *mpd* que pueda acceder a discos que no sean locales a la PC, tal como el caso de montar una carpeta compartida (sip... así es Linux con la seguridad). La forma de lograr esto es incorporando al usuario *mpd* al grupo *plugdev* (esto vale para Ubuntu) que es el grupo de usuarios que contiene los permisos de acceso a unidades remotas o externas (también vale para el USB ), así que para lograr eso solo tenemos que ejecutar:

```
sudo usermod -G plugdev mpd
```
y reiniciamos la PC ejecutando:

```
sudo reboot
```
5- Por ultimo hay que arreglar un poco el lío que hemos hecho, ya que "tenemos montado" (cuando reiniciemos la PC) el disco remoto en el directorio */home/ezavalla/musica* (con permisos para *mpd/audio*), pero el usuario mpd solo puede acceder a */var/lib/mpd/music*, así que ahora vamos a enlazar ambas carpetas usando otra característica de Linux que se llama "*enlaces simbólicos*" que son una suerte de "accesos directos" pero en Linux y sin iconitos.
Para eso, solo nos movemos al directorio */var/lib/mpd/music* y desde allí creamos los enlaces simbólicos:

```
cd /var/lib/mpd/music
sudo ln -s /home/ezavalla/musica/FLAC
```
con lo que si miramos lo que hay en el directorio */var/lib/mpd/music* haciendo 
	
	



```
sudo ls /var/lib/mpd/music
```
veremos que ha aparecido un carpeta llamada FLAC y si ejecutamos en ella:

```
sudo ls /var/lib/mpd/music/FLAC
```
veremos el listado de artistas que apareciera en la primer figura de este post  (coool... parece que anda).

Una forma simple de verificar el correcto montaje y operación de la unidad remota consiste en ejecutar el comando df (o df  -h para ver los tamaños en "humano"), con lo que si hacemos "df" se podrá ver algo como esto de la foto:

Ver el archivo adjunto 118228

Observen que el valor reportado por el sistema de *//vaca1/musica* es de 92 Gb frente a los 95 Gb disponibles, lo que significa que tengo el 97% del disco remoto ocupado con música..


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 30, 2014)

esta descargarla y probarla ,se puede probar sin instalar ,es lo mejorcito que hay y ya esta todo listo para usar y ademas no pesa nada como 180mb nada mas la ultima vercion,la 3.algo
,
yo se lo puse a un cliente muy muy lindo quedo,asta tomo la placa de tv automaticamente,
asi que no me iso falta configurar nada especial
http://www.geexbox.org/

aqui hay mas info http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/GeeXboX



> GeeXboX es una minidistribución de Linux LiveCD instalable que tiene como objetivo convertir la computadora en Centro Multimedia. Está basado en Debian (concretamente en unstable) y corre sobre cualquier computadora x86 o PowerPC, no implicando ningún requisito de software. Puede utilizarse en ordenadores sin disco duro ya que el sistema entero se carga en memoria. También es posible instalarlo, ya sea en un disco local o incluso en un dispositivo de almacenamiento USB.
> 
> Extraoficialmente también existe un port de esta distribución compatible con la consola Wii, siendo uno de los primeros reproductores multimedia homebrew que permitieron la reproducción de contenido desde dispositivos de almacenamiento USB en esta consola.
> A pesar del minúsculo tamaño de la imagen ISO (menos de 10 MB), la distribución viene con una detección completa y automática del hardware, no requiriendo ser agregado ningún controlador. Reproduce casi todos los formatos de audio/vídeo, permitiendo cargarlos desde diferentes soportes: CD/DVD, HDD, LAN o Internet. También es capaz de visualizar canales de TV a través de una capturadora.
> ...



PD:
*    podes hacerlo correr en un usb y veo que hay tenes un puerto usb,
tambien hay una aplicación para bootear desde el usb en pc que no se puede *
http://blog.desdelinux.net/como-bootear-desde-un-usb-en-bios-viejos-que-no-lo-soportan/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2014)

Siguiendo....

Si hasta acá todo anduvo bien, eso significa que el disco remoto fué montado sin problemas y que ya tenemos la música a nuestra disposición. En ese caso, vamos a comenzar a trabajar un rato con *mpd* _para crear nuestra base de datos de música local_ a la PC con Linux.

Crear la base de datos de nuestra música es bastaaante simple y solo requiere reiniciar el demonio mpd indicándole que cree la base de datos desde 0. Esto lo hacemos ejecutando:

```
sudo /etc/init.d/mpd force-reload
```
Ojo con este comando que puede demorar bastaaaaaante en ejecutarse, ya que el programa mpd tiene que barrer todas las referencias musicales (archivos) en nuestras carpetas remotas e ir escribiendo las cosas en un archivo que se llama _tag-cache_, que es donde está la base de datos.
Una vez que terminen de crear el archivo, muéstrenlo en pantalla así:

```
sudo less /var/lib/mpd/tag_cache
```
y verifiquen que todos los nombres de los archivos se muestren correctamente. Si aparecen símbolos raros en los nombres, entonces hay que reconfigurar a mpd para que sepa que el filesystem está codificado en ISO -8859-1. Para esto, abrimos el archivo mpd.conf así:

```
sudo nano /etc/mpd.conf
```
buscan la línea que dice *filesystem_charset bla bla bla* y le quitan el símbolo *#.* Ahora graban el archivo y reinician mpd para que recree la base de datos nuevamente. Recuerden usar igual que mas arriba:

```
sudo /etc/init.d/mpd force-reload
```
 y repitan la operación de mirar que tal quedó la db de música, con lo que deberían ver algo similar a la foto que sigue:



y ahora ya estamos CASI listos para comenzar a escuchar música, así que conecten el jack de salida estéreo de la placa de sonido (el que dice *line-out*) a una entrada del preamplificador, preferiblemente alguna apta para CD/DVD... o a cualquier AUX si no queda otra  usando un cable como este:

​
*IMPORTANTE:
Coloquen BIEN BAJO el volumen del amplificador!!!! La salida de la placa de sonido es bastante alta y se pueden llevar puestos los baffles si se descuidan. Siempre pueden subir el volumen luego para ajustarlo a sus necesidades. Han sido advertidos!!!*

*Como reproducir la música usando el music-player:

**A. Con control desde una PC*

Ahora la cosa se pone mas divertida ya que vamos a empezar a usar el network-music-player  , pero para eso hay que instalar - en primer instancia - un software que nos permita controlar al demonio mpd en forma remota. Para Linux hay muchos clientes buenos, bonitos y baratos (gratis), pero para Windows la cosa no es taaaan así. Yo he probado varios clientes en Windows, y el que mejor me funcionó (y aún funciona) es uno que se llama "*Bill's Jammin JukeBox*" (BJJ) que es una aplicación Java de software libre que pueden descargar de *ACA*. También deberán descargar (si es que no lo tienen) al JRE (Java Runtime Environment) que se baja desde *ACA**,* donde deben elegir *JRE* primero y luego el sistema operativo que ustedes tienen en sus PC (típicamente Windoz ).

Bueno, bajan e instalan *primero* el JRE y luego el BJJ. Lean las instrucciones del BJJ por que primero deben configurarlo para que sepa cual es la IP o nombre de la PC donde se ejecuta el MPD (el music-player), Luego le piden que se conecte y deberían tener algo similar a esto en la pantalla:



Van a tener que jugar un rato con el BJJ hasta aprender a manejarlo, pero se basa principalmente en el uso de playlists, así que les conviene crear tantas playlists como quieran para luego reproducirlas, aunque las pueden crear temporariamente y luego borrarlas... que se yo, úsenlo como mas les guste. Cuando BJJ se conecta al mpd remoto, va a recibir la información de la base de datos creada por mpd y BJJ les va a permitir verla por album, por artista y varias cosas más, así que es responsabilidad de *USTEDES* taggear los archivos musicales para tener un buen acceso a los albumes que tengan guardados. Para esto les recomiendo el programa *MP3Tag* que funciona muy bien y es simple de utilizar. Tengan en cuenta que si re-taggean los archivos de música *van a tener que recrear la base de datos del mpd*, lo mismo que si agregan nuevos temas y/o autores.

En la imagen de arriba, MPD está reproduciendo "If you don't know me by now" de Simply Red, y vá mas o menos por la mitad de la canción. Mientras tanto, en el music-player estamos ejecutando el comando *top* para ver el consumo de recursos (CPU y memoria), y es lo que está en la foto de abajo:



Ahí pueden ver a los tres forks de mpd decodificando y reproduciendo el tema en formato *flac* con un consumo total de CPU del 4.7%. También pueden ver el demonio *smbiod* (entrada/salida smb) con un consumo de CPU del 1% mientras trae el archivo por la red.

Coool!!!! Anda la porquería   

*PD:*
El BJJ arranca mediante un archivo .BAT que está pensado para trabajar en Windows Vista o Seven, así que si no les llegara a funcionar por que ustedes tienen XP, tendrán que modificarlo con el Notepad, cambiando donde dice "Program Files" por "Archivos de programa".


*B. Con control desde un celular o una tablet (ambos con Android 2.2 o superior)*

Si bien podemos instalar a BJJ en una notebook/netbook, es medio incómodo ir a escuchar música con la compu para poder elegir los temas y/o listas de reproducción, si bien cuando elegimos una lista esta se reproduce "sola" y podemos cambiar el orden  o repetirla cíclicamente.
Pero resulta que una de las grandes ventajas del software libre es que cualquiera que sepa, puede construir software para una necesidad propia y si vé que anda bien lo puede ofrecer a la gente... sin cargo... quizás solo a cambio de ayuda para las nuevas modificaciones/traducciones y solo para quienes quieran ayudar .

Para emplear el celu (o tablet) como control del music-player hay varias aplicaciones libres en el Play Store de Google y la mejor que encontré se llama *Mupeace*, que no solo funciona muy bien sino que además es libre y compatible con versiones "viejas" de Android ya que funciona desde la 2.2 

Yo les paso unas fotos horribles de la interfaz de Mupeace y de la playlist en ejecución. Ustedes lo bajan, lo instalan, lo prueban y si les gusta lo usan 

Esta es una vista de la interfaz (que no es azul ):



... y esta, una vista de la playlist:



En la realidad, las letras aparecen muy bien y el que tiene la mano de madera soy yo...


Bueno... hasta acá llega el montaje y operación completa del network-music-player .



 Por supuesto que quedan cosas por hacer, como por ejemplo darle soporte wireless a este cachivache para poder ponerlo en el living de mi casa que es el unico lugar donde no hay cables de red gracias a la inteligente del arquitecto... LRPM. 
 También hay que desarmar el gabinete y pintarlo de negro (o el color que les guste) para que quede un poco mas sobrio, y este es un trabajito interesante por la pintura del plástico del frente 
 Además, hay que darle al sistema la posibilidad de *administrarlo* remotamente, ya que no va a tener teclado/mouse ni monitor, y esto sobre todo es importante si se les ocurrió usar el HD del player para guardar la música, ya que debe existir alguna forma de poder cargarle la música nueva que seguramente está en otra máquina.
 Y por ultimo, si el mobo es mas moderno que el mío, podríamos despertar la PC usando la capacidad *WOL *(Wake-On-Lan) de las placas de red y una pequeña aplicación Android o Windows capaz de generar y enviar el magic-packet que despierte a la PC.

Pero bueno... eso lo veremos dentro de poco tiempo, ya que por ahora tienen bastante trabajo por hacer aquellos que quieran lograr un music-player en red por $0.00 

Que la fuerza los acompañe


----------



## analogico (Oct 1, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> geexbox



no eso no va a funcionar en ese equipo la revise y no tiene los drivers y agregarlos toma mucho  tiempo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 1, 2014)

Geexbox esta pensado para usarlo en un HTPC asi que necesita un TV como "monitor" y para reproducir las películas. Ademas requiere un teclado o remoto de TV para controlarlo.
GeexBox es una excelente aplicacion pero esta pensado para algo diferente y esta diseñado para ser usado con PC bastante mas modernas capaces de decodificar/reproducir video.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 1, 2014)

analogico dijo:


> no eso no va a funcionar en ese equipo la revise y no tiene los drivers y agregarlos toma mucho  tiempo



¿cual es el driver que no tiene ?



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Geexbox esta pensado para usarlo en un HTPC asi que necesita un TV como "monitor" y para reproducir las películas. Ademas requiere un teclado o remoto de TV para controlarlo.
> GeexBox es una excelente aplicacion pero esta pensado para algo diferente y esta diseñado para ser usado con PC bastante mas modernas capaces de decodificar/reproducir video.



no es del todo cierto, también funciona sin el control remoto,a teclado nomas ,
ya que lo mencionas,el control remoto de una placa capturadura de tv fue lo unico que no me salio funcionando,la capturadora si funcionaba de 10' pero sin el control remoto,
aunque ya en xp tampoco funcionaba,
PD:
*   disculpen el oftopic*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 1, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> no es del todo cierto, también funciona sin el control remoto,a teclado nomas ,





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ....Ademas requiere *un teclado* o remoto de TV para controlarlo.....



  



Ahora vamos a darle a nuestro music-player la capacidad de administrarse remotamente y también la posibilidad de que le carguen música desde otra PC si es que han decidido usar el propio disco del media -player como depósito de sus canciones.

Si recuerdan *este post*, verán que ahí hemos instalado un software que se llama SSH, y ese soft es el que vamos a usar para administrar nuestro media-player. SSH (*S*ecure *SH*ell) es un protocolo de comunicaciones en red que utiliza criptografía de clave asimétrica para asegurar el enlace e identificar a las partes que se comunican. Otra cosa buena que tiene SSH, aparte de su seguridad, es que nos brinda una interfaz remota análoga a la que hemos usado hasta ahora, solo que en una ventana de otra PC de la red, y es por eso que ya no necesitaremos monitor ni teclado en el media-server.

Pero para que todo esto funcione hay que hacer alguna cositas:
1- Hay que darle una dirección IP "fija" (estática) al media server, y para eso tenemos que modificar nuevamente el archivo /etc/network/interfaces, que debería quedar así:



En honor a la verdad, hay que decir que este cambio no es estrictamente necesario, pero si la red está muy concurrida y el DHCP tiene un leasing muy corto, es probable que nos entregue una IP diferente a la normal y eso provoca la caída inmediata del enlace encriptado , así que mejor lo hacemos bien.
Yo le dí la IP número 192.168.1.30 por que el server DHCP en mi red entrega IP en el rango 192.168.1.64 a 193.168.1.254, y deja las inferiores para aquellas IP que sean "fijas" como en este caso. Ustedes tendrán que analizar cada caso particular... un embole, pero no me digan que no se aprenden cosas interesantes??? .
Si tienen dudas con esto, mejor pregunten, por que no todos saben de redes y lo que hay que hacer es muuuy simple, pero acá no vale poner cualquier número...OK???
Una vez que hicieron esto (y grabaron ) ya podemos reiniciar las cosas, así que ejecutamos (en el mismo orden que dice abajo):

```
sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
sudo /etc/init.d/mpd restart
sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
```
o si la quieren hacer mas corta, le dan:

```
sudo reboot
```
2- Una vez hecho esto, ya podemos empezar a intentar controlar el music-player en forma remota, pero nos hacen falta algunos programas extra, así que hay que descargar *Putty* y *WinSCP*, ambos productos de software libre de excelente calidad y potencialidad*,* que nos van a permitir comunicarnos rápidamente y en forma segura con el media player ... tal como se vé en la figura de arriba 

*C. Administración remota*

Utilizar Putty es verdaderamente simple, así que una vez instalado, cuando lo inicen verán algo como esto:



Y deberán colocar el nombre del media-player (el que eligieron en la instalación de Ubuntu) o la IP estática que pusimos un poco antes y listo, click en *Open* y allá vamos!!!! (si quieren, pueden darle un nombre como net-music-player y guardarlos con *Save*, para que Putty los recuerde y la próxima vez los conecte con solo hacer doble click del mouse en este nombre ).

Una vez que se conecten, verán una consola *IGUAL* a la que tenían en Linux cuando aún estaba "completo" (con monitor y teclado) el music-player... algo como esto que sigue:



así que se logean igual que antes, y ya tienen lista una consola de comando full full  y pueden hacer en ella *LO MISMO* que hacían con la pantalla y teclado de verdad  (no es lindo el Linux???)

*D. Transferencia de archivos*

Si ustedes quieren transferir música o archivos al music-player, hay un par de formas de hacerlo, pero la mas simple de implementar - por que ya está todo hecho - es utilizar *SCP* (Secure Copy) que, para hacerla corta, es un enlace encriptado como SSH pero "trabaja" como un servicio FTP. Esto ya fué instalado en el mismo post de antes, así que no hay mucho que hacer... solo arrancar el programa de Windows para "copia segura" (WinSCP) y transferir ida y vuelta los archivos que deseemos.

Cuando lo iniciemos veremos una pantalla como esta:



Ahí click en Nueva y les aparecerá una ventana como esta:



Ahí podemos elegir el protocolo (*SFTP* está bien por que el servidor instalado lo soporta, pero podrías elegir mejor *SCP* que es el protocolo nativo.), agregar el nombre del servidor (vaca-linux) en este caso y su nombre de usuario en el music player y le dan Guardar. En ese momento, WinSCP les propondrá un nombre para la conexión... le dan aceptar y a partir de ahora van a tener un nombre de sesión en la pantalla inicial que les permitirá comenzar a trabajar con solo hacerle doble click con el mouse.

El WinSCP es  parecido a un explorador de Windows solo que tiene dos paneles "paralelos". El derecho nos muestra la máquina remota (el music-player) y el izquierdo, la máquina local, tal como se vé en la imagen.



Pues bueno, pueden copiar los archivos o carpetas de un lado a otro solo arrastrando .

OK. Ya tenemos otra cosa lista!!!!  

*PD:*
Si alguno anda despierto y analiza la imagen de acá arriba, se vá a encontrar con algo medio raro: que el directorio *musica* dentro de /home/ezavalla tiene por "dueño" al usuario *mpd*. Si esto fuera así, entonces el usuario logeado (ezavalla) no podría acceder a esa carpeta para dejar archivos o llevárselos, ya que no tiene permiso para hacerlo. Bueno.. en este caso deben recordar que sobre la carpeta música está montada la unidad remota //vaca1/musica tal como declaramos en el archivo fstab, y allí también dijimos que ese montaje pertenecía al usuario cuyo *uid* y *gid* especificamos en el comando, que era mpd. Si ustedes han elegido guardar toda la música en el disco local del music-player, entonces no deberían tener ninguna unidad remota montada y en ese caso, al desaparecer el montaje, la carpeta musica pertenecerá a su dueño... que es ezavalla. Se entiende????


----------



## analogico (Oct 1, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ¿cual es el driver que no tiene ?


los driver ISA  
no funcionara la tarjeta de sonido 

y el video 







el-rey-julien dijo:


> ya que lo mencionas,el control remoto


ya que tambien lo mencionas  este circuito es facil  http://www.lirc.org/receivers.html 
aunque solo funciona con puertos series verdaderos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2014)

Hoy probé e; network-music-player (NMP) conectado al equipo de audio para "escucharlo" de verdad y con una conexión wireless a la red de mi casa por que en el living no hay conexiones de red (bue... esto del wireless fué toda una historia, por que la PC es taaaaan vieja que no puedo ponerle un interface wifi vía USB... pero luego les cuento).

El control fué todo el tiempo desde el celular y armé una lista nueva nueva y le agregué canciones mientras el NMP reproducia... y todo anduvo OK!!!  

Les paso una fotito del enrriedo de cables y equipos para la prueba:



*Resultados:*

El resultado es muy bueno... excelente diría considerando la antigüedad de los cachivaches en danza. No le puse volumen muy alto por que había entrado al ampli por la entrada del DVD y ese tiene una atenuación de 16dB, así que con el volumen de la SB al mango se escuchaba bastante bajo y tuve que aumentar a mas de la mitad del recorrido el volumen del ampli (siempre lo tengo al 35% como máximo) para escuchar bien los graves, pero mas allá de eso anda perfecto.

Yo tenía miedo de que al conectar la masa de la PC a las masas de los equipos se metiera un HUM importante... pero nó... completamente  silencioso cuando lo pausaba. Y el control desde el celu es una delicia, a pesar del que el Mupeace tiene algunas fallas (o es mi teléfono???) que hay que cambiar entre pantallas para que actualize el estado de la canción que está siendo reproducida, luego de que avanzo o atraso una o mas canciones, pero es algo menor. El control de volumen "a distancia" anda perfecto y el soft me trae y muestra las carátulas que tengo asignadas para cada album.

Finalmente, he quedado muy contento con el funcionamiento de la idea - que es bastante simple de llevar a cabo - pero esta configuración tan antigua, si bien garantiza el funcionamiento con cualquier PC, trae aparejado el problema de que la versión de MPD desarrollada para Ubuntu 6.06 es muy vieja y no soporta reproducción de archivos FLAC en 24 bits (he usado la versión 0.12.1 y lo soporta a partir de la 0.15). Hay dos soluciones posibles:
1- Ver si se puede conseguir un back-port de alguna versión superior a la 0.15 al entorno del Ubuntu 6.06.
2- Migrar toda la instalación a una versión mas reciente de Ubuntu.
Veré que puedo hacer, pero esto es algo de carácter "audiófilo" y mas que nada lo necesito por que tengo algunos "proveedores" de música en formato FLAC a 24 bits / 96 khz, y si bien no creo que la SB AWE64 los pueda manejar sin hacerle un downsampling antes, por ahora ni siquiera puedo intentar eso por que el MPD no entiende esos archivos.

Luego seguimos...

*PD:* Por que los chinos arman mal los cables de miniplug a 2xRCA??? La punta del miniplug es el canal IZQUIERDO y estos tío conectan el derecho... y Eric Clapton aparece del otro lado del escenario


----------



## cyverlarva (Oct 5, 2014)

Como siempre Eduardo, excelente proyecto.
No se si te pueda servir para el hard que estas usando, pero yo uso una aplicacion que se llama Vortexbox, es una distro preparada para armar un music server automaticamente, y tiene la funcion de ripping automatico, abris la bandeja del cd, le metes un cd y lo ripea al formato que hayas definido previamente en la config, ya sea Lossy o lossless, le baja las caratulas y lo deja disponible en la red que tengas armada, tiene soporte UPNP, y se puede configurar desde android., soporta bitperfect.
Un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 5, 2014)

Hola cyber!
Sip... conozco a VortexBox.. hace un tiempo lo estuve evaluando para usarlo, pero el problema es que la PC que tengo es taaan vieja que la placa de sonido no aparecía referida por Vortexbox.. y ya empecé a dudar de que funcionara. El otro problema es que es para máquinas mas nuevas.. o es lo que se deduce de la wiki... y esta CPU es casi inútil si no restrinjo al máximo los recursos.
Por eso me metí a hacerlo a pedal.. y de paso veo si se tienta alguien con usar Linux...

Un abrazo!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 12, 2014)

Para poder escuchar los FLAC a 24 bits / 96 kHz tuve que instalar el MPD 0.18.7 y esa versión solo está disponible para Debian 7.6 y Ubuntu 14.04, así que me mandé a instalar esas versiones que ya traen el nuevo kernel 3.13.

Bien... para los que dijeron *"eso de software viejo para máquinas viejas es para Windows, bla, bla, bla" *y toda esa verdura, obviamente lo dicen por que: o no han instalado una versión nueva de Linux en una máquina vieja o si la han instalado, lo han hecho para divertirse pero sin importar las consecuencias, y por ese motivo es que nunca me gustó participar en charlas con los "fanáticos de Linux", que instalan, juegan y no miden nada.

Para empezar, probé con instalar *Ubuntu 14.04.1*... y no se instalaba ... se pinchaba a la mitad de la instalación cuando quería reconocer los discos IDE y decía que no tenía ningún CDROM para montar... pero la instalación estaba corriendo desde el CD  . Con *Ubuntu 12.04.5* tuve exactamente la misma suerte y nada mejoró con *Debian 7.6*, aunque los mensajes de error de Debian eran _"un poco"_ mas claros. Las búsquedas en los foros de Ubuntu y Debian, y en la web en general no arrojaban ninguna solución coherente, incluso en los foros de los desarrolladores del kernel era un bug pendiente de resolver, o que se había resuelto para algunas PC y no otras  

Por supuesto, tuve que resolverlo yo solo por que la cantidad de fruta y verdura que se encontraba al respecto era espantosa. En mi PC yo tenía los dos puertos IDE activados pero solo usaba uno, con el HD como master y el CDROM como esclavo. ERROR!!!! al kernel 3.xx no le gusta esta configuración, por que está pensado para actuar en SATA y no en PATA!!! En controladores SATA se pueden enviar los pedidos en forma concurrente y cada dispositivo conectado responde por separado, pero en IDE los comandos los recibe y contesta el master luego de interactuar con el esclavo, y como el kernel de Linux ahora se maneja por eventos, el proceso de comunicación bus <-> master <-> esclavo demora demasiado tiempo en comparación con SATA y el kernel arroja un error de timeout y no encuentra al esclavo.... jajajaja.. LRPM.
La solución fué colocar el CDROM en el otro puerto IDE como maestro y ahí la instalación pasó como flecha... pero no les pregunto que sucedería si quiero agregar otro HD o CD para usar los 4 dispositivos IDE.... dudo que funcione  (ven por que digo que el software viejo es para máquinas viejas????).

En segundo lugar tuve que activar a pedal, igual que antes, los drivers de la AWE64 y de la NE2000. Los de la AWE pasaron como piña, los de la NE2000 me costaron un triunfo hacerlos andar, no por que el driver sea malo (por que no lo es) sino por que el kernel no le dá bolilla a la indicación del BIOS de que la IRQ10 es para bus ISA e insiste en asignársela al controlador USB on-board (y off-board también) que son PCI, así que tuve que quitar la placa USB con chipset ALI y desactivar en el BIOS el USB on-board... y recién ahí el kernel le dió la IRQ10 al driver de la NE2000 

No se si llevan la cuenta: 2 (dos) dispositivos IDE desechados y toda la lógica USB interna y externa también desechada.

La instalación del MPD y del CIFS (ya no se llama SMBFS) fueron a la perfección y la configuración del music_directory del MPD la tuve que hacer igual que antes, a pesar de que ahora la documentación on-line dice que no es necesario montar la carpeta compartida de Windows por que basta con dar smb://blablabla/bleble  y establece la conexión en espacio de usuario.... Pues SON MENTIRAS!!!! solo lo hace a partir de la versión 0.19 que liberaron ayer (y hay que ver como lo hace ).

En fin, un soberano despelote para instalar la ultima versión de Linux... y por eso es que no consigue usuarios "caseros"... por que no hay un usuario casero capaz de entender y saber todo lo que hay que hacer para instalar "lo mejor de lo mejor".

En cuanto a la performance... es lo que se espera:
1- El kernel arranca rapidísimo y la gestión de los eventos es "suficientemente buena", lo que acelera este arranque. El asunto es que hace algunas cosas que pueden provocar problemas, como por ejemplo activar el frame-buffer en modos no soportados por las placas de video (hay temas en varios foros sobre este asunto) y en mi PC el arranque se "clavaba" al inicializar el pool de números aleatorios... mientras cambiaba de modo de video. La solución fué agregar la directiva _"nomodeset_" al arranque del kernel en el archivo de configuración de GRUB2, ya que esta directiva impide que el kernel haga "experimentos raros" con el video.
2-Otro asunto en el arranque surgió cuando configuré la interfaz de red agregando su configuración y activación en el archivo _/etc/network/interfaces_ (igual que antes), y el problema es que el arranque esperaba hasta dos minutos para inicializar la red y finalmente continuaba sin inicializarla. Luego de buscar y mirar parvas de comentarios en foros de la web (y tener que analizar parva de verduras) el problema que YO encontré resultó ser que el archivo _interfaces_ que viene (o crea) esta versión de Ubuntu tiene la segunda línea sin el símbolo *#* de comentario, con lo cual el sistema intenta esperar que levante una interfaz de red que se llama "_and how to activate them. For more information bla bla bla_" que claramente no es ninguna interfaz de red sino un comentario sin el indicador correspondiente   (perdí una tarde con este chiste).
3-Por ultimo, la carga del sistema en operación es significativamente mas alta, aunque no le atribuyo todo a la versión de Linux, sino mas bien se reparten las culpas con el MPD 0.18.7 que es bastante mas pesado de ejecutar que la versión 0.12 que usé antes, Las siguientes figuras muestran la carga promedio del sistema (con el comando TOP) para MPD reproduciendo un FLAC 16/44.1 (_The Curtain Falls_, de Riverside) y luego un FLAC 24/96 (_Woman in love_, de Barbra Streisand). Este ultimo hay que resamplearlo por que el chip de la AWE64 no se banca ni los 24 bits ni los 96kHz y el resampler que elegí es el "Medium Sinc Interpolator" que es el que provee una calidad aceptable sin comerse toda la CPU. Por supuesto, esto no es problema del MPD sino de la PC que es de la edad de las cavernas.





Finalmente, el MPD funciona a la perfección con las mismas herramientas que usamos antes, así que no hay mucho mas que cambiar, pero es preferible que tengan una máquina mas nueva, por que con cacharros como este ya hay que tomar demasiados compromisos.

Por último, decir que le cambié la fuente a la PC por que tenía una AT y la reemplazé por una fuente ATX que reparé cambiándole el ventilador. Tuve que hacer algunas artesanías transitorias para ponerle un pulsador para encenderla y apagarla, pero al menos ya puedo apagarla por software en forma remota (cuando termine el script lo subo) y si tengo "algo de suerte" voy a poder encenderla también en forma remota usando "Wake-On-Lan", pero depende de que encuentre una placa de red con los conectores apropiados.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2014)

Si quieren tener la consola remota del NMP en sus celulares Android pueden usar la aplicación *ConnectBot* que pueden descargar gratis desde el Play Store. Mi celu tiene Android 2.3.6 y todo los que encontré para este NMP anda perfecto con esa versión


----------



## KIRITO (Nov 2, 2014)

Que lindo proyecto me recuerda a lo que hice cuando tenia 11 años y entraba al mundo de la electronica y computacion. hice lo mismo solo que con un scrip para arrancar desde el inicio el reproductor de musica
con 16GB estaba bastante bien cargada y configure el mouse para play/pause con el click izquierdo y Next con el derecho al boton central (que imagina que tan viejo era que ni ruedita tenia , incluso era a bolita!)
reproducia el anterior.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 17, 2015)

Habiendo terminado de ajustar el S.O. y con las pruebas correspondientes concluidas exitosamente, me dediqué a finalizar el NMP de una vez por todas .
Lo desarmé entero, lo pinté de negro, le cambié los LEDs por unos de alto brillo y me faltó el loguito de PolloX pero eso lo pondré después.
Les paso unas fotos de como quedó (perodón por las fotos, pero tenía fiaca de cargar las pilas de la cámara, así que fueron con el celu nomás).

Con el CD destapado...



Con el frente "tapado"...



De costado....





En fin... reproduciendo "Friday Night in San Francisco" de Al Di Meola, John McLaughlin y Paco de Lucía (QEPD)


----------



## pandacba (Feb 18, 2015)

Oops!! la bestia se corporiza.....
Te quedo joya.... no parece tan.....


----------



## toronjiushhh (Feb 18, 2015)

Espectacular! pensar que le puse Windows XP a una de esas... 

Pregunto... no tiene placa de sonido onboard esa placa??

Es una BXPro PC100... debería tener un par de jumpers rojos que habilitan el sonido y la red onboard (lo único que es un lio conseguir el header de red... el de audio hay a patadas x todos lados)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 18, 2015)

Si tiene sonido on-board pero no tiene red. El problema con el sonido es que la implementacion es bastante mala y tiene mucho ruido de fondo que hace chillar los tweeters.


----------



## toronjiushhh (Feb 18, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si tiene sonido on-board pero no tiene red. El problema con el sonido es que la implementacion es bastante mala y tiene mucho ruido de fondo que hace chillar los tweeters.



buen punto!


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 19, 2015)

Que trabajo tremendo, Profe !!!

No digo que te lo voy a copiar de inmediato porque de mis epocas con el Xenix y luego el HP-UX me ha quedado una fobia al Unix por comandos... pero has sembrado una idea perversa!!!

Ademas a esta altura no necesito impresionar a las mujeres


----------



## toronjiushhh (Feb 19, 2015)

Creo que en casa de mi madre tengo una media notebook... una Dell Inspiron 7500... supongo que necesita un disco rigido y amor (aparte de un monitor)

Veremos si armo algo similar... en realidad me conformo con unos parlantes inalambricos pero es lo que hay jeje

Lo que salga sera posteado aca o bien armo un nuevo post!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 28, 2015)

Y hoy terminé el ultimo detalle: el logo de PolloX     

.




Ahora voy a ver si puedo cargarle una lista de radios web... están muy de onda y pasan muy buena música  
.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 28, 2015)

Que bueno quedo eso.....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 29, 2015)

Estaba con un rato libre y se me ocurrió actualizar la versión de MPD a una mas nueva y con problemas ya corregidos. EL problema es que Ubuntu no tiene ninguna versión actualizada de MPD en sus repositorios y aún conserva la versión 0.18.7 cuando ya existen como 20 versiones mas nuevas.
Así que me armé de coraje y la instalé desde el código fuente, compilación de por medio (hacía años que no trabajaba de esta forma). Bajé la versión 0.19.10 que era la ultima disponibles en la web de MPD y me dispuse a compilarla.



Instalé las herramientas de desarrollo (que no estaban por que es una versión para servidor), desempaqueté el soft y corrí el comando *configure*, y por supuesto que me tiró una parva de dependencias faltantes... que tuve que descargar e instalar en función de como iba a configurar el soft (esta es una tarea para _machos_.. ehhh ). Cuando la configuración esrtuvo lista, corrí el *make*... y una hora 40 minutos mas tarde (y si... la PC es una batata) ya estaba compilado y le mandé el *make install*... que por supuesto instaló en otra parte diferente a la estandar de Ubuntu (debería haber tocado el script de configuración... pero ni me gasté por que tendría que haberlo estudiado).

Moraleja: luego de la instalación tuve que reconfigurar el script de arranque del MPD para que levantara la nueva versión.

Con esto ya listo, hice una breve prueba para ver que tal funcionaba (con el mismo archivo de configuración que la versión anterior) y los resultados fueron:

Woman In Love (Barbra Streisand) FLAC, 24 bits / 96 kHz:



The Curtain Falls (Riverside) FLAC, 16 bits / 44.1 kHz:



Parece que hay una mejora en la performance del resamplig y mantiene un poco mas baja la carga de CPU (de 104% a 80%). En 16/44.1 también hay una mejora importante, bajando del 37% al 23%

Todavía me quedan hacer algunas pruebas, pero vale la pena actualizar a esta versión.
.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ago 29, 2015)

Grande Dr. Zoidberg ¡¡¡¡¡. Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 31, 2015)

Y le sigo dando vueltas al asunto.... la ventaja de "escribir" software jajajajaja!
Resulta que no puedo encender el NMP en forma remota por que  no tengo ninguna placa de red de la que salga un conector para vincular a los contactos wake-on-LAN del motherboard, y como esto me tiene un poco envenenado me dispuse a hacer algo para, al menos, apagar el NMP en forma remota, ya sea desde el celu o desde una tablet (esta prohibido arrojarle ladrillos y esas cosas).

Como creo que alguna vez comenté, lo mas directo es instalar un servidor web y diseñar una interfaz HTML que me de acceso a un par de botones: uno para Apagar el NMP y el otro para Resetearlo (por si se fuera al diablo el MPD.... cosa que nunca sucede ).

El primer asunto fué buscar un servidor web que fuera pequeño y liviano en ejecución, para no gastar recursos del NMP en algo que se ejecuta esporádicamente y al fin del día. De casualidad, recordé un servidor muuuy bueno, rápido, seguro y simple que había desarrollado Jef Poskanzer de ACME Labs  allá por mediados de los 90s y que se llama *thttpd *(por "Tiny HTTPD") y que pueden estudiar y descargar desde *ACÁ*.
El programa se entrega en código fuente y hay que compilarlo con las clásicas _./configure_ y luego _make_. La instalación es un poco enrredada, por que hay que escribir a mano los scripts de arranque y luego instalarlos en el sistema (esto suena complicado pero mejor vean el _man _del comando *update-rc.d* que hace casi todo por nosotros) y también hay que copiar a mano los archivos en su lugar... pero dado que son solo tres archivos, no es que vayamos a trabajar mucho. De todas formas, las instrucciones y archivos de ejemplo estan especificados en la web de *thttpd *así que si leen, no hay como escaparle... y si nó, pregunten . La foto "muestra" a el thttpd ejecutándose en el sistema:



Con el servidor funcionando y apuntado al directorio /usr/local/www/data solo queda por hacer una página web para apagar o reiniciar el NMP, y para esto recurrí al desarrollo de la interfaz del Brazil Firewall and Router (BrazilFW) que es el gateway que uso en casa y para cuyo proyecto open-source alguna vez participé como traductor de la interfaz web (hace como 10 años de esto  ).
Cuando comencé el análisis me encontré que ellos también usan el thttpd como servidor web de la interfaz, si bien tiene una compilación un poco mas "personalizada" y está compilado junto al BusyBox que usa BFW, así que hice bien en compilar por mi cuenta.
De este proyecto tomé prestada la página web de inicio que acá les copio y que usé tal cual estaba:

```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Expires" content="Thu, 01 Jan 1970 00:00:00 GMT" />
<meta http-equiv="Cache-Control" content="no-store" />
<meta http-equiv="Pragma" content="no-cache" />
<script language="JavaScript">
window.location="/cgi-bin/";
</script>
<!--
Bug Microsoft Internet Explorer. 
Para que o Internet Explorer possa aceitar o erro customizado,
e necessario que o arquivo de erro contenha mais de 512 Bytes.
#############################################################
#############################################################
#############################################################
#############################################################
#############################################################
#############################################################
#############################################################
#############################################################
#############################################################
#############################################################
#############################################################
#############################################################
#############################################################
#############################################################
#############################################################
#############################################################
#############################################################
#############################################################
#############################################################
#############################################################
#############################################################
#######
--!>
</html>
```
Luego usé un script de BFW que se llama reboot.cgi y que tuve que adaptar y renombrar a index.cgi para el uso que voy a darle. Quedó como a continuación les muestro:

```
#!/bin/sh

# Perform shell variable expansion for any form data
eval "`/usr/bin/proccgi $*`"

echo -n "Content-type: text/html
Pragma: nocache
cache-control: no-cache, must-revalidate, no-store

<html><head><title>PolloX - NMP</title><body>"
case "$FORM_OKBTN" in
    "Reset")
        echo "<center>Restarting Player...</center><br></body></html>"
        /sbin/reboot
        exit 0
        ;;
    "Shutdown")
        echo "<center>Shutting down Player...</center><br></body></html>"
        /sbin/poweroff
        exit 0
        ;;
    *)
cat << CLEOF
<center><form method="POST" action="/cgi-bin/index.cgi"><br>
<table border=0>
<tr><th><h2>PolloX - NMP</h2></th></tr>
<tr><td align=center><h2><b>Attention</b></h2></td></tr>
<tr><td align=center><input type=submit value="Shutdown" name=OKBTN><br><input type=submit value="Reset" name=OKBTN></td></tr>
</table></form></center>
CLEOF
    ;;
esac

echo "<br></body></html>"
```
que claramente es un script de consola que se ejecuta como un CGI del servidor web. La parte del final es la primera que se ejecuta, y al presionar un boton, la próxima vez se ejecuta el bloque de "Reset" o "Shutdown" según el boton presionado (el que sepa HTML lo va a entender fácilmente).
El unico problema que tuve fué conseguir y compilar el programa _proccgi_ que analiza lo que envía el cliente y obtiene las partes del formulario bajo un nombre conocido, pero se puede descargar desde *ACA*.

Bueno... lo que se vé desde el navegador es lo siguiente:



Y lo que queda cuando presionamos el boton de shutdown...


y la ventana de la consola remota confirmando el apagado del player...



Bien... hasta acá llegamos por hoy... solo queda hacer que la página se vea bien en el celular, por que todo aparece chiquitísimo!!!!!!.. o buscar algún componente para Android que sea capaz de enviar un pedido POST de HTTP.

*Edito:*
Y bueno... encontré una aplicación Android gratuita que se llama HTTP Requester y que pueden descargar desde *ACA*. Permite enviar peticiones GET y POST, y esta última es la que necesitamos. La app solo pesa 58K  y la configuración fué muy simple:


Ingresar la URL *http://vaca-linux/cgi-bin/index.cgi*
Elegir como formato del envío a *text/plain*
Ingresar como contenido a *OKBTN=Shutdown*
Hacer click en *POST*
.... y el player apagado de primera intención!!!!   
La aplicación guarda el comando ejecutado para repetirlo luego cuando sea necesario , así que ya tengo como apagarlo en el futuro... pero no se si podré crear un acceso directo a ese comando para ejecutarlo con un click. Si lo logro, les aviso


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 1, 2015)

Leyendo por ahí encontré las herramientas de Linux para el control de energía de la PC (las _*pm-utils*_ que se instalan por medio de _*sudo apt-get install pm-utils*_) y que permiten a la PC:


*Suspender:* en este estado se hace una copia del estado del sistema en RAM, se apagan los discos y la CPU y el sistema sigue alimentado (con un consumo bajo) para mantener la memoria operativa.
*Hibernar:* se hace una copia del estado del sistema en disco (en el área de swap) y luego el sistema se apaga por completo.
En ambos casos el sistema se reactiva al presionar el boton de encendido (o por wake-on-lan ) y en mi caso tarda *10 segundos* en volver a la actividad desde el modo _Suspend _y *un minuto* desde el modo _Hibernate _y como dos minutos y medio en arrancar  . Hay otro modo que es la mezcla de los anteriores, pero no lo probé.

Lo interesante del caso es que no corta la conexión de red (ni aún con la placa de red ISA ) y la restituye inmediatamente al volver "a la vida".... siguiendo desde donde quedó en el momento de ejecutar el comando pm-xxxx.

Por supuesto que ya modifiqué el _index.cgi_ para ensayar estas nuevas opciones y andan muy bien  , pero hay que hacer algunos cambios para asegurarme de que "salgan" los mensajes HTML que el script envía...

Ya está: les dejo el nuevo script _index.cgi_ por si alguien quiere poner a dormir el player en lugar de apagarlo:


```
#!/bin/sh

# Perform shell variable expansion for any form data
eval "`/usr/bin/proccgi $*`"

echo -n "Content-type: text/html
Pragma: nocache
cache-control: no-cache, must-revalidate, no-store

<html><head><title>PolloX - NMP</title><body>"
case "$FORM_OKBTN" in
    "Reset")
        echo "<center>Restarting Player...</center><br></body></html>"
        /sbin/reboot
        exit 0
        ;;
    "Shutdown")
        echo "<center>Shutting down Player...</center><br></body></html>"
        /sbin/poweroff
        exit 0
        ;;
    "Suspend")
        echo "<center>Suspending Player...</center><br></body></html>"
        /usr/sbin/pm-suspend&
        exit 0
        ;;
    "Hibernate")
        echo "<center>Hibernating Player...</center><br></body></html>"
        /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate&
        exit 0
        ;;
    *)
cat << CLEOF
<center><form method="POST" action="/cgi-bin/index.cgi"><br>
<table border=0>
<tr><th><h2>PolloX - NMP</h2></th></tr>
<tr><td align=center><h2><b>Attention</b></h2></td></tr>
<tr><td align=center><input type=submit value="Shutdown" name=OKBTN></td></tr>
<tr><td align=center><input type=submit value="Suspend" name=OKBTN></td></tr>
<tr><td align=center><input type=submit value="Hibernate" name=OKBTN></td></tr>
<tr><td align=center><input type=submit value="Reset" name=OKBTN></td></tr>
</table></form></center>
CLEOF
    ;;
esac

echo "<br></body></html>"
```


----------



## leninberg (Sep 9, 2015)

Enhorabuena por el proyecto. Tengo pensado hacer algo parecido, pero con la diferencia de que mi musica no esta en otro ordenador, sino que subí hace tiempo todos mis ficheros de musica a google music. ¿Seria posible que indicaras como usar mpd con google music?
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 10, 2015)

leninberg dijo:


> Enhorabuena por el proyecto. Tengo pensado hacer algo parecido, pero con la diferencia de que mi musica no esta en otro ordenador, sino que subí hace tiempo todos mis ficheros de musica a google music. ¿Seria posible que indicaras como usar mpd con google music?
> Muchas gracias de antemano.


La verdad es que no he trabajado con Google Music, pero buscando un poco en la web encontré dos sitios con información y desarrollos valiosos:
http://gmusicproxy.net/
http://www.gregorystrike.com/2013/03/02/streaming-google-music-with-mpd/
Ambos muestran formas diferentes de resolver tu problema, aunque yo me inclinaría por la primera opción.

De todas formas, aquí estas "solo" a menos que algún otro forista haya evaluado alguna de estas solucione, o piense hacerlo en el futuro. El otro problema (en mi imaginación ) es que los clientes MPD de Android y Windows que les he propuesto no necesariamente tienen la capacidad de interactuar en forma directa con playlists vía streaming, o al menos yo aún sigo intentando enlazarlos con radios on-line.

Sin embargo, creo que tenés una excelente oportunidad de probar cosas interesantes... y luego enseñarnos a todos como se hace .


----------



## leninberg (Sep 10, 2015)

Gracias por tu rápida respuesta, consultaré los enlaces que indicas a ver si hay suerte...
También me preguntaba si después de instalar todo lo que necesitabas, no sé si sería mejor desactivar el entorno gráfico ya que no lo utilizas. Ten en cuenta que hablo un poco desde la ignorancia, soy total novato en linux, pero no sé si tengo entendido que el entorno gráfico también consume mucha memoria, y eso con máquinas viejas es importante. Si ya lo hiciste, ¿puedes indicar cómo?
Y otra pregunta más: he estado leyendo acerca de distribuciones de linux mínimas, incluso que se ejecutan desde ram y de esta manera son mas rápidas, ejemplos Puppy linux, Slitaz, Porteus, Slax, Tiny core linux... ¿No has pensado en utilizarlas? ¿quizás no es fácil hacerlas funcionar/instalarles mpd? Creo que ninguna de ellas usa el sistema de instalación apt-get, y cualquier guía que encuentras en internet sólo explican los pasos de esa manera, si no, yo me pierdo, no conozco otra cosa (reitero, estoy empezando en linux y he usado ubuntu y linux mint únicamente)
gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 10, 2015)

leninberg dijo:


> También me preguntaba si después de instalar todo lo que necesitabas, no sé si sería mejor desactivar el entorno gráfico ya que no lo utilizas. Ten en cuenta que hablo un poco desde la ignorancia, soy total novato en linux, pero no sé si tengo entendido que el entorno gráfico también consume mucha memoria, y eso con máquinas viejas es importante. Si ya lo hiciste, ¿puedes indicar cómo?


Hay que leer todo...


> ...*También elegí la edición Server por que NO TIENE interfaz  gráfica,* que consume muchisima memoria y que además no vamos a usar,  pero esto significa que vamos a ser muy valientes y vamos a configurar  el sistema desde la línea de comandos...





leninberg dijo:


> Y otra pregunta más: he estado leyendo acerca de distribuciones de linux mínimas, incluso que se ejecutan desde ram y de esta manera son mas rápidas, ejemplos Puppy linux, Slitaz, Porteus, Slax, Tiny core linux... ¿No has pensado en utilizarlas? ¿quizás no es fácil hacerlas funcionar/instalarles mpd? Creo que ninguna de ellas usa el sistema de instalación apt-get, y cualquier guía que encuentras en internet sólo explican los pasos de esa manera, si no, yo me pierdo, no conozco otra cosa (reitero, estoy empezando en linux y he usado ubuntu y linux mint únicamente)


Las distribuciones que corren desde RAM tienen varios "problemas" ya que básicamente están diseñadas para evaluación de Linux o para auditorías de seguridad, pero no se les puede agregar nada, ya que son un conjunto de aplicaciones empaquetadas bajo un file-system virtual, es decir, si no viene MPD instalado, no vas a poder agregarlo a menos que empaquetes de nuevo toda la distribución... cosa que es factible hacer pero requiere trabajo y conocimiento ==> no apto para principiantes.
Por otra parte, todas corren con interfaz gráfica, lo que demanda mas memoria y recursos...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 11, 2015)

Ayer estaba haciendo algunos experimentos con el cliente Java de MPD en la PC y por algún extraño motivo comenzó a dar un error sin referencia a donde estaba... y no hubo forma de solucionarlo. Lo quité e instalé de nuevo, pero nunca mas se inició la interfaz gráfica. Estuve revisando el código fuente, pero me parece que tengo el de una versión anterior por que había cosas que no estaban. En fin... me embolé y comencé a buscar otro cliente de MPD para Windows y encontré dos:


Uno que ya tenía pero no había probado, y que se llama _MediaControlCenter_, que es muy sobrio (feo?), muy liviano y rápido, pero le falta funcionalidad y el desarrollo no se continuó activamente desde el 2006.
Y otro que no conocía ni había aparecido en las búsquedas anteriores y que se llama *Ario*. Es multiplataforma y con una GUI muy parecida al _RythmBox _de Linux, pero dedicado a controlar a MPD. Se baja de  *ACÁ *y requiere instalar GTK+ que también se baja de *ACÁ*.
La verdad que Ario anda MUY BIEN (hasta ahora ) y tiene funcionalidad para tirar para arriba, incluso ya trae conexiones a radio on-line (tengo que probarlo ). Se los recomiendo si quieren controlar MPD desde la PC.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 22, 2015)

Y... seguimos con el music player haciendo algunos experimentos...
Dado que en casa no tengo una forma razonable en llegar con la red de datos al lugar donde está el NMP, no me quedó otra alternativa que usar un enlace wireless. Siendo un tacaño tal como soy, decidí reciclar un Access Point wireless que había dado de baja hace unos años por mal comportamiento. El aparatejo es el de esta foto:



El cachivache no es muy bueno, y además es viejo, así que solo soporta un máximo de 54 Mbps... del que si logra la mitad me siento en otro mundo. Lo bueno de este aparatejo es que tiene un modo de trabajo que se llama "Cliente" que básicamente se conecta a la red wireless y opera como un switch sin cables, utilizando el enlace inalámbrico como si fuera "el cable".
Hasta acá todo OK: configuramos el aparatejo con seguridad y clave WPA, le damos el SSID con el que debe conectarse... y allá vá.... pero si la PC está apagada, el access point TP-LINK que dá red wireless a toda la casa lo desconecta por ausencia de tráfico de red.
Por supuesto que el AP TP-LINK no permite configurar nada de este comportamiento, así que el cliente NEXXT se conecta de nuevo... y tres minutos después el TP-LINK lo desconecta otra vez... y así todo el tiempo... hasta que el NEXXT se tilda y no se conecta más. Entonces hay que reiniciarlo desenchufándolo y alimentandolo otra vez.... un embole.

Pensandolo un poco, lo que necesito es algo que encienda el NEXXT (que no tiene llave ON/OFF) cuando enciendo la PC, así que me puse a pensar y se me ocurrió sacar una línea de 12V de la PC y mandarla a un relay, cosa de que conecte la alimentación del AP NEXXT cuando yo encienda la PC (ya lo averigué  y es imposible hacer WOL con esta PC taaaan vieja).
Por supuesto, lo que se me ocurrió no es ninguna idea nueva... y resulta que mi gran invento ya estaba publicado por ESP como *proyecto 118*... LPM. La única diferencia de mi diseño es la presencia de un diodo 1N4007 en antiparalelo con la alimentación del relay para atajar los sobreimpulsos de tensión cuando cortamos los 12V.

Bueno... empezamos a revolver las cajas de cosas viejas a ver que encontraba para hacer este proyecto de una "zapatilla controlada por 12V"... y me encontré con todos los materiales excepto un par de jacks de 1/8" que tuve que comprar. Los materiales están en la siguiente foto:



Cuando tuve que abrir la "zapatilla" apareció el primer problema: la cabeza de los tornillos eran un bicho raro, lo que complicaba extraerlos.... pero no era nada que un destornillador viejo, un minitorno y una lima no pudieran solucionar. En la foto está la artesanía para sacar los tornillos (y les encargo la ortografía):



Bueno... así es la zapatilla por dentro:



Y acá está como quedó luego que pusimos el jack para los 12V y conectamos el relay cortando el vivo de la línea:



El 1N4007 no se vé por que está conectado al jack de entrada y cubierto por el termocontraíble.  Por último, como queda una vez cerrado:



Mañana estoy bastante complicado, pero el sábado voy a armar el cable de conexión a la PC y la chapa de PC con el jack de 12V conectado a la fuente AT.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 23, 2015)

Y se va la segunda...
La verdad es que no tenía tiempo de hacer mucho, pero saqué el NMP de donde estaba para ver que tanto lío era sacar una de las chapas-tapa-slot y tratar de agujerearla para montar el jack de 1/8". Pero las sorpresas son buenas y resultó que la chapa donde va montado el conector VGA de la placa (JUA!!) on-board ya tenía de fábrica un agujero que era menos de medio milímetro mayor que el diámetro del jack, así que decidí ponerlo ahí y no dar mas vueltas...



Luego de hacer algunos malabarismos y de haberme felicitado a mí mismo por haber comprado algunas fichas de alimentación de PC en el 2005, coloqué el jack, le soldé los cables y la ficha, y también armé el cable de interconexión con la zapatilla... y quedó lo de la foto:



Así quedó montado en la PC:



y así se vé de atrás:



Ahora hay que ir a probar todo y ver si funciona bien...

*PD:* si miraron las dos últimas fotos y recuerdan el comienzo del hilo, habrán visto que cambié la placa de red ISA!! y ahora tiene una PCI con chip VIA 6105 de 100 Mbs. Luego les cuento la historia para hacerla funcionar bajo Linux...

*EDITO:*
Como era de esperarse, anduvo de primera intención. El AP se enciende y conecta cuando aparecen los 12V en la alimentación de la PC y se apaga cuando esta se apaga, ya sea desde el botón de encendido o con el poweroff del ACPI.

Pero creo que vale la pena que les cuente algo más...
Resulta que el corte del TP-LINK a los tres minutos de inactividad es un plomazo para esta aplicación, pero es peor cuando pausás la música para ir al baño  y cuando volvés se perdió la conexión, no solo wireless sino que también se cae el enlace a la PC remota que alberga la música. La solución es: o poner toda la música en un disco local (muy feo y caro) o te asegurás que nunca deje de haber tráfico en la red (muy barato)... y por supuesto que fuí por esto último.
Para eso, escribí un shell script muuuuy simple que manda un ping al gateway de la red cada 20 segundos, y luego lo arranqué en background en el rc.local para que arranque junto con la PC. El script es este:

```
#!/bin/sh
#La idea de este script es que el AP no nos desconecte por inactividad
while [ 1 ] ; do
    /bin/ping -c 1 192.168.1.1 > /dev/null
    sleep 20
done
;;
```
y con eso ya está listo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 24, 2015)

Bueno... habiendo funcionadoo todo lo que hice, les cuento un problemita serio que tuve con las placas de red PCI. Si recuerdan *este *post, ahí les comentaba que las placas PCI que había probado (de 10 y 100 Mb/s) eran perfectamente reconocidas por el kernel de Linux, pero no funcionaban y daban error de lectura en el log del sistema.
En ese momento zafé con la placa ISA de 10 Mb/s tipo NE2000, pero me quedé con bronca... y fué peor cuando recordé que en los tiempos en que esa máquina corría W2K, lo hacía con una placa PCI de 100 Mb/s   

Con esto en mente me puse a probar con otras placas PCI y encontré que con todas se presentaba exactamente el mismo problema, incluso usando una placa PCI con chip Realtek 8029 de 10 Mb/s que debe haber salido de las excavaciones arqueológicas de Egipto ,

Fijándome con detalle en el log del sistema

```
dmesg | less
```
y en los mensajes de arranque del BIOS encontré que el BIOS configuraba la placa PCI para usar la IRQ9 pero el kernel entendía que estaba usando la IRQ10 o la 11 dependiendo del slot en el que colocara la placa PCI, y por eso daba errores de lectura, ya que la interrupción IRQ9 nunca le avisaba al driver de la disponibilidad de datos, ya que este miraba la 10 o la 11. Claramente había un problema en alguna parte que le estaba dando información errónea al kernel respecto de las IRQ, y luego de dar vueltas por la web, encontré *una página de la wiki de Ubuntu* que describía la solución a este tipo de problemas de interrupciones, siguiendo algunos pasos que debían realizarse en secuencia para solucionarlo.

El tema es que estos pasos requerían modificar el archivo */etc/defaults/grub* que controla el arranque del sistema. En ese archivo se pueden agregar parámetros que son enviados al kernel cuando este arranca (ya habíamos agregado el _nomodeset _para que el kernel no jugara con el video por que clavaba el arranque). Ahora tuve que agregarle dos parámetros mas:

```
(agregar) [B]noapic pci=noacpi[/B]
```
y luego ejecutar:

```
sudo update-grub
```
El primero le dice al kernel que no tenemos un *PIC *avanzado (*P*rogrammable *I*nterrupt *C*ontroller, no un µC de Microchip!!!) como el que traen la PC modernas. El segundo, y el que definitivamente solucionó el problema, indica que no debe usar la tablas ACPI para explorar y configurar los dispositivos PCI (luego me enteré que era común que los fabricantes de BIOS de motherboards le muestren a Linux unas tablas ACPI incorrectas... HDMP! ). El comando update-grub reconfigura el sistema de arranque en base a lo que dice el archivo que modificacmos, y es imprescindible ejecutar este comando.

Cuando el kernel exploró por si mismo el bus PCI, encontró, configuró y puso operativa la placa de red PCI  

Dos días me tomó el chiste...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 5, 2015)

Estaba teniendo algunos problemas con el NMP cuando la red estaba "medio cargada" por que la velocidad de enlace que consigue el Acces Point no es muy buena que digamos (con suerte sobre 5 Mbps) y como la transferencia de archivos corre en el espacio del kernel (recirden que CIFS es un file-system) entonces el MPD solía *trancarse* hasta que conseguía mas bytes del archivo de audio, pero durante esa trancazón no podía conectarme con el Mupeace (el soft de Android) y perdía el control de la reproducción.
Se me dió por probar la posibilidad de que MPD sea quien se conecte a Window$ usando el CIFS pero en espacio de usuario (se agregó en la versión 0.19 de MPD), para lo cual hay que modificar el archivo */etc/fstab* y eliminar el disco remoto. Para eso

```
sudo nano /etc/fstab
```
y comentamos con un *#* la línea parecida a esta:

```
#//vaca1/musica   /home/ezavalla/musica   smbfs   username=pelis,password=pelis,uid=100,gid=29,ro,user,noauto   0     0
```
luego editamos el archivo */etc/rc.local* para que no monte el disco remoto en el arranque del sistema:

```
sudo nano /etc/rc.local
```
y comentamos con *#* la línea:

```
#mount /home/ezavalla/musica
```
Con estas modificaciones nos aseguramos que Linux no intente montar el disco remoto como un file-system. Ahora desmontamos el disco remoto ejecutando el comando:

```
umount /home/ezavalla/musica
```
Listo por este lado... ya no tenemos la conexión vía kernel. Ahora editamos el archivo de configuración de MPD:

```
sudo nano /etc/mpd.conf
```
y cambiamos la línea:

```
music_directory      "/var/lib/mpd/music"
```
por (lean *este *post):

```
music_directory      "smb://pelis:pelis@vaca1/musica"
```
*peliselis* es el usuario y clave para conectarse al recurso compartido en Window$ y el resto es el nombre de la máquina y directorio compartido con el cual conectarse para tomar la música.
Grabamos y reiniciamos MPD:

```
sudo service mpd restart
```
Nos conectamos al cliente MPD y probamos si reproduce OK. Si siguieron todos los pasos de este hilo, el MPD debería reproducir sin problemas. Si no lo hace, intentemos regenerar la base de datos de musica desde el cliente que usemos, y probamos de nuevo.
Si sigue sin funcionar  escriben acá para que tratemos de arreglarlo, pero en mi caso no tuve que hacer absolutamente nada, y salió andando de primera intención.

Los problemas de carga de red no los he resuelto con este cambio, pero el funcionamiento de MPD "parece" mas insensible a la carga de la red, y si se detiene la operación del NMP por que no recibe datos, podemos perfectamente recuperar el control del MPD desde el cliente y pausarlo o lo que sea necesario hacer.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2015)

hola eze ,no es mejor poner #auto 0 2
que #noauto 0 0
y luego des-comentar la linea ??
algo asi

```
#//vaca1/musica   /home/ezavalla/musica   smbfs   username=pelis,password=pelis,uid=100,gid=29,ro,user,n auto   0     2
```


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 5, 2015)

Si le pones auto, el kernel intenta montarlo inmediatamente pero aun no tiene listo el subsistema de red y  va a fallar.
Si le pones 0   2 no sirve por que no debe intentar un fsck en un dispositivo remoto. Hay que ponerle 0   0 para que no revise el file system ya que eso es tarea de windows


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 6, 2015)

yaaaa entendi ,era un dispositivo remoto
ya me parecía raro que tuviera pass y login


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 19, 2016)

Ultimamente estaba teniendo problemas con la reproducción por que se cortaba en forma breve o a veces se cortaba hasta 30 segundos .
Casualmente, habían cortes cuando alguien caminaba justo en la línea de "visión" entre el TP-Link y el cachivache NEXXT que tengo haciendo las veces de "switch wireless". Otras veces, con solo cerrar la puerta del pasillo a las habitaciones tenía algunos cortes, y lo mismo sucedía si jugaba on con un puerta-ventana que está a un costado de la recta entre los routers.

Pero había algo raro.... mi celular, puesto en el lugar del router Nexxt, levantaba entre 65 y 80 MBits/s, pero el Nexxt de casualidad llegaba a 1 MBits/s. Claro... el Nexxt es B/G y el celu es B/G/N, así que el enlace con el TP-Link lo hacía en la zona N (hasta 300 Mbits/s), mientras que el Nexxt lo hacía en la B  ... y además con una velocidad muuuuy baja comparativamente hablando (debería haber enganchado en G a 12 Mbits/s si es que se mantiene la relación).

Luego de analizarlo un poco, se me ocurrió que el problema podía ser la sensibilidad de la entrada RF del Nexxt... que, como es de suponer, no aparece en ninguna parte . Así que la unica solución posible era:


Me compro un router o un extensor WiFi nuevo ($700 un TP-Link N).
O como soy tacaño, pruebo con una antena de mas ganancia.... y fué lo que hice.
Resulta que la antena del Nexxt es re-chiquita y tiene una ganancia de 2 dBi  (casi que no se para que la trae ), pero tengo un router Encore, que es otra batata, pero viene con una antena un poco mas grande y de 5 dBi , así que saqué una y puse la otra.
  Ahí nomás mejoró bastante la recepción  de la señal, pero como la interfaz de usuario del Nexxt no informa la velocidad de conexión, tuve que hacer un engendro con el *nload *de Linux corriendo en el media player para estimarla. Bueno!... ahora la velocidad de pico era entre 3 y 5 Mbits/s... pero es medio complicado medirla por que el MPD lee el archivo de musica en bloques y la transferencia demoraba relativamente poco. Mejoró bastante la reproducción, pero aún había cortes, en especial cuando intentaba reproducir música en FLAC a 24 bits / 96 kHz, lo que exige una velocidad de red mínima de 4.6 Mbits/s, así que los 5 Mb/s eran marginales para trabajar con ese tipo de archivos... el MPD estaba casi todo el tiempo cargando esos archivos de música desde la red, con una tasa de transferencia pico aceptable pero terriblemente inestable, lo que además impactaba en el resampling necesario por la vieja placa de sonido.

La pensé un poco, y decidí comprar una antena de mas ganancia... y conseguí una antena Nisuta de 9dBi en 12 obamas (medio cara me parece, pero como es el unico gasto que he hecho en esto)... y me contuve de comprar una de 12 dBi a 17 obamas... que era muuuy grande y había que usar una base que trae. Compré la de 9 dBi y se la puse al Nexxt... y se acabaron todos los problemas. Ahora mantiene totalmente estable la velocidad de transferencia en 4.8 Mbits/s para audio de 24/96 kHz, no se corta nunca mas con esos archivos aunque me pare en el medio de la linea de señal... o le ponga un vidrio frente a la antena. No solo eso, las ráfagas de datos a alta velocidad permiten llenar a tiempo el buffer de reproducción del MPD, así que ya no está esperando que llegue la info y el consumo de CPU bajó del 115% al 72%  , lo que sumado a que activé la placa de sonido on-board que puede reproducir a 48 kHz de muestreo le permite trabajar bastaaaante mas descansado al procesador.

Lo unico cuestionable es la apariencia de la antena (ver la foto... mide como 40cm)... pero bué me ahorré un montón de dinero con este bicho   

​


----------



## ska_gatotw (Mar 19, 2016)

Es un proyecto exelente, gracias por compartirlo!


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 20, 2016)

Yo he pensado hacer lo mismo pero no he logrado encontrar un sitio confiable para comprar estas antenas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 21, 2016)

doble bicuad , casera nomas , son fáciles de armar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 21, 2016)

Ferchito dijo:


> Yo he pensado hacer lo mismo pero no he logrado encontrar un sitio confiable para comprar estas antenas.


 Es raro... yo la compré en un negocio de computación cerca de mi casa. Las que ví hace un tiempo era de marca Encore, pero estas son Nisuta.... en fin... la misma porquería, pero anda muy bien...



el-rey-julien dijo:


> doble bicuad , casera nomas , son fáciles de armar


Si... estuve viendo eso... pero como no hay mucho lugar donde poner la antena, necesitaba que tuviera un aspecto aceptable ya que está en el living de mi casa.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 21, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si... estuve viendo eso... pero como no hay mucho lugar donde poner la antena, necesitaba que tuviera un aspecto aceptable ya que está en el living de mi casa.



podes acomodarla adentro de un jarron o pegadito detras de un cuadro ,
en si la antena es pequeña
pero bastante buena, podes probar primero con una simple bicuad a ver como va


----------



## analogico (Mar 22, 2016)

la antena  normal con un reflector metalico
a 1/4  de distancia ya mejora bastante la señal y es mucho mas facil y barao que comprar o construir antenas




en todo caso la cantena es mas facil de construir
incluso se puede omitir el conector N para bajar el costo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 2, 2016)

Estoy contento por que logré agregar una serie de estaciones de radio on-line para que las reproduzca el MPD!!!!
La clave la encontré *en esta página* mientras buscaba "internet radios". El asunto es que no es taaaan fácil como lo pintan ahí, pero tampoco es tan complejo... solo hay que hacer, tal como dice ahí:
Posicionarse en el directorio de playlists del MPD (por ejemplo, usando Putty):

```
cd /var/lib/mpd/playlists
```
y luego hay que bajar la especificacion de la radio como si fuera una playlist:

```
sudo wget http://direccion_del_stream.m3u
```
El unico problema es "conseguir" la dirección del stream por que muchas radios tienen un player embebido en la página y reproducen directamente con ese, pero hay que buscar alguna imagen o link y poner el mouse sobre ella para ver a que cosa apunta. Si lo que apunta dice m3u al final, ya podemos dar el comando wget con esa URL y nos bajará un archivo que parece una playlist pero es el enlace al stream. Esas imágenes suelen hacer referencia al Windows Media Player, al QuickTime y esos tienen otras extensiones. Busquen los que dicen m3u al final.



En la imagen, con el puntero del mouse puesto sobre el icono del Winamp aparece el link a la m3u, así que solo hay que copiarlo y pasárselo al wget para que lo baje, con lo que quedaría:

```
sudo wget http://www.lynxradionetwork.com/crikretroisdn.m3u
```
Y ya está. Si no les gusta el nombre del archivo que baja, le pueden poner otro nombre:

```
sudo mv crikretroisdn.m3u LynxRetro80s.m3u
```

Y con el mismo chiste pueden agregar todas las radios que quieran.



El metodo no es muy cómodo que digamos, pero como no vamos a agregar una parva de radios todos los días... mas o menos zafa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 14, 2016)

Y para tontear un poco en un rato libre, me puse a analizar los archivos de log que vá generando Ubuntu a medida que voy usando el NMP. En honor a la verdad, poco y nada debería loggear, excepto por el thttpd que a cada hora transcurrida desde el arranque  manda unos cuantos bytes al syslog. Y por otro lado, el propio mpd manda algunas cosas cuando se cae el enlace o apago la PC que tiene la música.
Resulta que cuando miro en */var/log* me encuentro con un *syslog *de 18 megas y un *kern.log* de 15 megas, donde en el primero están todos los mensajes del sistema y en el segundo todo los mensajes de arranque del kernel. Pero resulta que estos archivos se pueden hacer gigantes (consideren que el HD que estoy usando tiene solo 8 gigas de capacidad ... es de 1999  ) y la verdad es que no necesito loggear nada en forma permanente, excepto cuando estoy ajustando algo para ver los errores, así que me puse a buscar alguna solución que sin mucho trabajo me permitiera achicar los logs. La solución normal, y la que no quiero hacer, es rotar los logs, con lo cual se les limita el tamaño y se comprimen las versiones anteriores... pero estamos en la misma y es mucho trabajo... así que buscando por la web encontré *este proceso* que me vino como anillo al dedo*, *en especial lo que está al final de la página   

El arreglo consiste en reemplazar el demonio de logging estándard del sistema con el busybox-syslogd, que es el demonio de log del paquete *BusyBox*... quien además viene instalado por defecto en Ubuntu para la gestion de la consola de recuperación. Este demonio pone los mensajes de log en memoria en lugar de mandarlos al disco, y los mensajes se graban en una cola circular de un tamaño prefijado (que aún no logro saber cuanto vale en Ubuntu ), así que a partir de un cierto límite, los mensajes nuevos pisan a los viejos. Al apagar la PC se pierde todo el registro de log y comienza de nuevo al encenderla (no se les ocurra hacer este cambio en un equipo accedido públicamente, tipo servidor web ).

Copio aquí lo de la página anterior... por si se pierde:
Primero instalamos el nuevo syslogd

```
sudo apt-get install busybox-syslogd
```
luego "limpiamos" los archivos syslog y kern.log (no le vayan a mandar un *rm *que van a colgar algo!!!)

```
sudo tee /var/log/syslog /var/log/kern.log < /dev/null
```
Y listo... ya está operativo. Ahora, para leer los registros de log en memoria, hay que usar una herramienta de BusyBox llamada *logread* que también ya está instalada.


----------



## Kebra (Jul 15, 2016)

Vine a preguntar si conocían alguna buena marca de CD-R para audio, y me encontré con ésto...

Tengo un Debian Jessie con 2TB de música y películas, (ssh, samba, apache, es un seedbox + NAS y además lo uso para comprimir audio con LAME -V0 para el pen del auto) y además tengo 6 computadoras con sus respectivos gabinetes tiradas en el garage/taller/basurero tóxico. 

Ya que estoy me descargo: tengo un reproductor de CD Technics del año 95' con la óptica de fábrica. Esa óptica leía y lee perfectamente CD-R grabados hace 100 años que eran buenos CD-R (Mitsui Gold, Mitsui Silver, Ricoh, Verbatim Azo Blue que eran indestructibles y algunos de los "nuevos" como RiDATA que son los mejores que hay en el país al día de hoy, si los conseguís NO-truchos), pero hoy en día no conseguís un CD-R original ni con lupa. Los Verbatim son todos re truchos, los paquetes son hermosos, pero nada que ver con lo que se vé en la página oficial. Y RiDATA no veo por ningún lado... Vienen en un celofán rojo, si alguien sabe donde los venden, me salva...

Bien, dicho eso, me interesa mucho el proyecto, ya que tengo toneladas de música en FLAC comprada a una tienda online rusa... El tema de la red puedo resolverlo fácilmente ya que tengo varios routers con DD-WRT y se pueden configurar como cliente y mediante algún puerto LAN lo conectás a cualquier PC que tenga placa de red obviamente. Hace las veces de una placa wi-fi USB pero a través de LAN, y con mas alcance obviamente.

La pregunta del millón: ¿Puedo controlarlo de mi teléfono con android 5.1? 
Sub-pregunta: ¿Puede leer de mi NAS/smb/seedbox y reproducir como si fuese local?

Hacía mucho que no escribía por acá, así que aprovecho para saludar a todos.

Me olvidé:

¿Qué tal es la calidad de sonido? Me gustaría arrimarla a la calidad del CD player... Si, depende de la placa sonido seguramente... ¿Ecualizador en mpd?

Mañana si no hace mucho frío (2ºC dicen que vamos a disfrutar) y hago un relevamiento de las pcs a ver que hay potable... Eran PCs de oficina, con windows 9X... Así que Pentiums 2 y Semprons deben ser...





analogico dijo:


> no es eso
> solo  te recomendaba que usaras la ultima version que  99% seguro si funcionara bien  en tu maquina
> *en modo texto*
> y te lo digo por que ya lo he hecho(no el media player  )
> ...



Doy fé, yo usaba Debian Wheezy en un Celeron 900.... Volaba. Obvio, era todo vía SSH, pero sobraba para servidor.


EDIT nº 436

Ahora que leí tranquilamente todo el post, mis preguntas se respondieron.

Dr. Zoidberg: los hombres usamos VI. Eso de "nano" es para locas locas, como dijo Homero.

Chiste che!!!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 16, 2016)

Kebra de tu inquietud no te puedo ayudar pues no conozco este tipo de instalaciones. Me permito escribir pues al hilo de tu escrito deseo hacer una puntualización que he "padecido" atinente a los CDs y DVDs. Cuidado con su CONSERVACION pues pueden adquirir !!! HONGOS !!! Y devenir inservibles.
En España hemos tenido opción desde hace años a cd y DVDs fantásticos en los cuales grababas música y/ o películas, o lo que es más grave bodas, bautizos, familia.... Y cuando deseabas tras un tiempo recordar el evento !!!!!! Decepción !!!!.
Aquí puedes investigar sobre el tema y cuidado de los mismos    https://www.google.es/search?q=hong...ablet-unknown&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8.  
Un saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 16, 2016)

Kebra dijo:


> ¿Qué tal es la calidad de sonido? Me gustaría arrimarla a la calidad del CD player... Si, depende de la placa sonido seguramente... ¿Ecualizador en mpd?


La calidad es excelente... siempre que no hagas resampling, lo que en mi caso es bastante frecuente por que la placa de audio que tengo solo llega a 44.1 kHz (la SoundBlaster) o hasta 48 kHz (la CMI-8330). Los algoritmos de resampling no son malos, el problema es que la CPU es "lenta" y no le dá para hacerlo siempre en alta calidad. Ultimamente instalé el paquete de SOXR y el resampling en alta calidad es muy bueno y muuuy rápido... el problema es que aún así la CPU se vá a más del 70% de carga. Ahora compré una Focusrite Scarlett Solo que me permite hacer mediciones con los baffles, pero que además tiene un DAC de salida DPM! y acepta hasta 24 bits / 96 kHz.... anda perfecto.. cuando el soporte USB de este cachivache la reconoce.. a veces sí, a veces no... , pero para que ande debo desconectarla del puerto USB (es una placa externa, por que la on-board solo soporta USB 1.1) y conectarla nuevamente, y ahí levanta los drivers de Linux al toque (tiene soporte directo de ALSA con el módulo snd-usb-audio). La diferencia entre la versión de 24/96 y la resampleada 16/44.1 es medio evidente si sabés que buscar, pero tengo un par de albumes digitalizados de vinilo y con el resampling a 16/44.1 suenan perfecto pero en la 24/96 original se escuchan los "clicks" de la púa . Demás está decir que con esta placa Focusrite nunca resamplea y la CPU siempre está por debajo del 17% de carga...

MPD siempre hace "bitperfect", a menos que vos le digas lo contrario, así que con una placa de sonido vieja pero aceptablemente buena (tipo SB Audigy) el sonido al menos iguala a la calidad CD. Para mas datos sobre esto hay que leer la wiki en www.musicpd.org

MPD no tiene ecualizador incorporado, pero hay un sitio que explica como agregar uno (que no lo encuentro ahora).... lo que sí.. no lo vas a poder manejar desde el celu.




Kebra dijo:


> Ahora que leí tranquilamente todo el post, mis preguntas se respondieron.


  



Kebra dijo:


> Dr. Zoidberg: los hombres usamos VI. Eso de "nano" es para locas locas, como dijo Homero.
> Chiste che!!!


Los machos y viejos como yo ahora usamos "joe"... que tiene los mismos comandos del Wordstar.. jajajaj


----------



## Kebra (Jul 16, 2016)

Mmmm... Yo tengo la onboard del mother "chino2666jjxxx" o una SoundBlaster ISA que mide como 2 metros y tiene salida mas o menos 200 + 200 WRMS. Bueno, quizá sea 5 + 5 W. Pero si, es para parlantes no potenciados...

Perdón si desvirtúo, pero es necesario que vean esto:












Así encontré hace unas horas, cuando buscaba entre la "mugre" de PCs que tengo apiladas, ese novedoso sistema de transferencia térmica...

Esta PC no viene de "carnicería el cholo". Viene de un estudio jurídico que tiene 16 oficinas, un piso entero en Tribunales... Las pagaron carísimas esas PCs... Ni una gota de grasa.

Y la etiqueta pegada al disipador... Es la primera vez que lo veo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 16, 2016)

He visto varias veces eso de la etiqueta pegada al disipador, y lo hacen unos vendedores HDRMP para que caigan tarde o temprano a reparación, ya que el micro vuela al diablo por sobrecalentamiento. Acá en San Juan mandé uno de ellos a la mier.... delante como de 15 clientes por este motivo... y en 3 minutos no quedó nadie en el local...


----------



## Kebra (Jul 16, 2016)

Bueno, todo hermoso hasta acá:


```
hk@NMP:~$ sudo less /var/lib/mpd/tag_cache
[sudo] password for hk:
"/var/lib/mpd/tag_cache" may be a binary file.  See it anyway?
hk@NMP:~$
```

No encuentra la música, a pesar que:


```
hk@NMP:~$ sudo ls /var/lib/mpd/music/musica
1968 - Iron Butterfly - In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida [MFSL 24k Gold UDCD 675 FLAC] [Repost]
[1973] Selling England By The Pound
1973 - Ziggy Stardust And The Spiders From Mars [EMI-24 Bit Remasterd]
1984 - Soda Stereo
1989 - Wild!
1994 - Weezer (The Blue Album)
[1999] Honestidad Brutal
Alanis Morissette - Acoustic Albums [Japan Promo]
Alanis Morissette - Discography 1995 - 2008 [FLAC] [h33t] - Kitlope
Alanis Morissette - The Collection (Greatest Hits) [FLAC] [h33t] - Kitlope
Alanis Morissette - коллекция
Andrés Calamaro - Alta Suciedad
Beethoven Tchaikovsky Vivaldi Others CLASSICAL [Bubanee]
Big.OST.Pack.Part3-TL
Bobby Darin - 16 Greatest Hits (1997) [FLAC] (Made In Denmark)
Bon Jovi Greatest Hits 2014 Flac Special Edition
Camel - 12 Albums (SHM-CD) [FLAC]
Chicago - The Best of (2 CD) 2007 [FLAC] [h33t] - Kitlope
Chimo Bayo – Asi Me Gusta A Mi (Tom Tom Remix) EP 1991 FLAC
Creedence Clearwater Revival - Remastered Discography 1968-1980 [FLAC]
Dero 2
Des visages des figures
Dirty Dancing - Soundtrack 1987 (20th Ann. Ed. 2007)[ FLAC] [h33t] - Kitlope
Divinyls - Greatest Hits (2006)
Duran Duran
Emerson Lake & Palmer - The Essential 2007 [FLAC] [h33t] - Kitlope
Erasure
Erasure&Yazoo - Discography
Extreme Greatest Hits 2014 Flac Special Edition
Extreme - Pornograffitti [FLAC-1990]
FLOYD SAMPLE
Francesco Salvi - Megasalvi
Frank Sinatra Ultimate Sinatra [4CD Box Set 2015] CDRIP
F.R.David - Discography
Genesis.1971.Nursery.Cryme.FLAC.eNJoY-iT
Genesis - Foxtrot [FLAC]
GENESIS from Genesis to Revelation (Steve Hoffman remaster) FLAC
Guns N' Roses  (1987-1991 4CD MFSL)
Jean Michel Jarre
Jean Michel Jarre - The Essential 1976 - 1986 [1985]
Jethro Tull
Joe Cocker
Joe Cocker - Civilized Man - 1984 - 36'50''
Joe Cocker - Cocker - 1986 - 46'19''
Kansas - The Best Of Kansas 1984 [FLAC] [h33t] - Kitlope
Kill Bill Vol. 1 (WPCR-11729)
Kill Bill Vol. 2 (WPCR-11797)
Kraftwerk - Remastered Studio Discography 1974-2003 [FLAC]
Kraftwerk Techno Pop
Lipps, Inc. - Disco collection - 2001
LIQUID TENSION EXPERIMENT
MC Hammer - 4 albums 1988 - 1994 [FLAC] [h33t] - Kitlope
Mike Oldfield
Mike Oldfield - The Complete Mike Oldfield (1985) [Virgin Japan VJD-1001~2]
Mike Oldfield - The Studio Albums 1992-2003 [8CD Box Set] - 2014
Miley Cyrus - Bangerz Deluxe CDRip 2013 [Bubanee]
Morrissey
MP3
MP3v1
New Radicals - Maybe You've Been Brainwashed Too
OMD - The OMD Singles (Greatest Hits) 1998 [FLAC] [h33t] - Kitlope
OST The Man from U.N.C.L.E. [Deluxe Version] (2015) FLAC
Pet Shop Boys - Singles Collection 1991 [FLAC] [h33t] - Kitlope
Pink Floyd - The Wall MFSL [FLAC]
Procol Harum - 30th Anniversary Anthology (1997) [FLAC]
Radiohead - The Best Of (2008) FLAC Soup
REPO
Revolutions
Roger Whittaker - Legends 3 CD BOXSET - (2001)
Rolling Stones Hot Rocks 1
Roxette - Joyride 1991
Roxette - Look Sharp! (1988) {Parlophone,EMI,7910982,Holland}
Seconds Out
Seru Giran - 1980 Bicicleta
Seru Giran - Grasa d las Capitales (1979)
Seru Giran - Seru Giran (1978)
Seru Giran - Seru Giran (1978, 2011 Remaster)
Shivaree
Storie D'Amore
Supertramp - Crime Of The Century (1973) [MFSL UDCD 505] Flac
Tasmin Archer - Sleeping Satellite (1992) (CDS) [EAC-APE-CUE-LOG]
Tears For Fears - Songs From The Big Chair (MFSL FLAC)
The Best Of Contemporary Smooth Jazz (2007) {FLAC} vtwin88cube
The Greatest 80s Hits Collection 2006 [FLAC-Lossless]
The Who - 1971 - Who's Next (MFSL.UDCD-754)
Toto - Past to Present (Greatest Hits) 1990 [FLAC] [h33t] - Kitlope
U2 Discography
UDCD Fill Pack #2
VA - 2001 - The All Time Greatest Songs
VA - Movie Greats (1986) [FLAC] (MCA Steve Hoffman)
Wiener Philharmoniker & Riccardo Muti - Neujahrskonzert 2004
hk@NMP:~$
```

¿Alguna idea?

EDIT: Voy a probar tu solución para "red cargada" a ver si lee directamente el samba share.

EDIT2: Funcionó a medias. Carga en el jukebox (en Debian sigue mostrando un archivo binario inentedible) pero no puedo reproducir. Va saltando de un tema al otro, sin reproducirlo... 

Es como si faltaran los codecs...

EDIT 999 x 10^n+1: 

Ejem... Bueno, como les digo... Resulta que como tenía esta pc para file server y seedbox, y la reemplacé por una mas nueva, la dejé olvidada por ahí... Y claro, como no necesitaba sonido... Deshabilité en mother el sonido...

De cualquier manera, como jugué tanto, instalé de nuevo todo, de cero. Ahora anda pero con un detalle... El sonido es muy, muy bajo...

Voy a seguir investigando, aunque son las 4:30 y la almohada me llama.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 17, 2016)

Detené el mpd y ejecutá 
sudo alsamixer
Es un mixer de consola, y poné al mango la salida PCM y el control Master
Salí del alsamixer y probá de nuevo.


----------



## Kebra (Jul 17, 2016)

Tuve que instalar "alsa-utils". Es Debian Jessie, y por lo que leí luego de varias horas de googlear, recomiendan usar wheezy... Ahora usan mitad ALSA y mitad Pulse Audio. Así que voy a probar con wheezy.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 17, 2016)

Kebra dijo:


> Tuve que instalar "alsa-utils". Es Debian Jessie, y por lo que leí luego de varias horas de googlear, recomiendan usar wheezy... Ahora usan mitad ALSA y mitad Pulse Audio. Así que voy a probar con wheezy.


Ahhh.... Ubuntu las instala por defecto... y yo desactivaría el Pulse... suele traer bastante quilom%$&*


----------



## Kebra (Jul 17, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahhh.... Ubuntu las instala por defecto... y yo desactivaría el Pulse... suele traer bastante quilom%$&*



Si, Pulse no está muy bien visto... Hay muchos "talibanes" de lo clásico que te dicen como deshacerte de él y volver a ALSA. 

Como puedo probar toda la tarde, voy a usar una copia en 3 DVDs que encontré de Debian Etch (mas cercano a la era de este mother) y si no me gusta, pruebo con Wheezy.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 17, 2016)

No te vayas muy atras para no quedarte corto con la actualizacion de bibiotecas. 
Te conviene compilar el mpd desde los fuentes (es bastante simple y rapido) y tener cuidado con el make install por que lo manda a un lugar distinto del que usa ubuntu (y tal vez debian???). Pero fuera de eso va bien, solo que hay que bajar e instalar una parva de dependencias para sacarle bien el jugo. Postea si lo haces por que hay que tener cosascen cuenta.
Yo compile e instale la v0.19.15 y anda muuuy bien


----------



## Kebra (Jul 17, 2016)

Me fui a Squeeze porque los DVD de Etch estaban ilegibles... Usé un net-install y estoy usando la réplica bla bla...archive...bla bla.
Estuve renegando con cds malos, así que recién arranco con la instalación "en serio". Vamos a ver que sale. Si consigo un electrolítico de 1000uF x 6.3V Low ESR puedo usar el micro de la foto del disipador sin grasa. El tema es que tiene que andar con esto. TIENE que funcionar.

La versión 0.19.15 es la que está en los repositorios de Jessie. Anduvo todo menos el audio, que es ligeramente necesario para este temita...

La placa VIA VT82C686A AC97 no es lo mejor, pero es lo que hay, y al menos no mete ruido, y eso que puse el potenciómetro de volumen al máximo, literalmente, para escuchar bajito, menos que funcional, lo que reproducía el mpd.

EDIT:

Bueno, misma falla... Estoy pensando en una problema de hardware ya... Voy a ver si encuentro alguna distro live para que se escuche algo al menos... Estoy pensando en usar otro mother... 

Lo mas extraño de todo es que al darle #poweroff por la salida de audio me mandaba el tonito de 1KHz al amplificador, y se escuchaba alto y se veía en el analizador de espectro del ecualizador que llegaba a los leds rojos... Misterio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 17, 2016)

Hiciste lo que te dije con el alsamixer???
Como estaba la salida PCM y la MASTER??
Que dice el archivo /etc/mpd.conf??


----------



## Kebra (Jul 17, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hiciste lo que te dije con el alsamixer???
> Como estaba la salida PCM y la MASTER??
> Que dice el archivo /etc/mpd.conf??



Si, instalé el alsa-utils y ejecuté alsamixer. Mientras movía desde el cliente del celular el control de volumen, veía como el alsamixer subía y bajaba el control PCM.
PCM estaba originalmente al máximo, y MASTER al mínimo. Variarlos, no cambió en nada la situación.

Pero nada. Cero sonido. En realidad, muy muy bajo... Con el potenciómetro al máximo de volumen del amplificador, se escucha apenas por ahí, muy bajo, y mas grave que agudo...

El .conf pasó a mejor vida... Ahora cuando reinstale en el nuevo hardware (se está instalando mientras respondo) voy a pegar el "code" a ver si soy o no soy...

Ahora recuperé de otro mother un 1000x6,3 low ESR, y puse en marcha el Celeron 1,7 com 700 y algo de RAM. Instala al doble de velocidad... Veremos si es falla del hardware anterior o si soy un pelo...poneso y pasé por alto algo de la configuración.



Bueno, todo instalado, pero no conecta el cliente:



```
# An example configuration file for MPD
# See the mpd.conf man page for a more detailed description of each parameter.


# Files and directories #######################################################
#
# This setting controls the top directory which MPD will search to discover the
# available audio files and add them to the daemon's online database. This
# setting defaults to the XDG directory, otherwise the music directory will be
# be disabled and audio files will only be accepted over ipc socket (using
# file:// protocol) or streaming files over an accepted protocol.
#
music_directory         "/var/lib/mpd/music"
#
# This setting sets the MPD internal playlist directory. The purpose of this
# directory is storage for playlists created by MPD. The server will use
# playlist files not created by the server but only if they are in the MPD
# format. This setting defaults to playlist saving being disabled.
#
playlist_directory              "/var/lib/mpd/playlists"
#
# This setting sets the location of the MPD database. This file is used to
# load the database at server start up and store the database while the
# server is not up. This setting defaults to disabled which will allow
# MPD to accept files over ipc socket (using file:// protocol) or streaming
# files over an accepted protocol.
#
db_file                 "/var/lib/mpd/tag_cache"
#
# These settings are the locations for the daemon log files for the daemon.
# These logs are great for troubleshooting, depending on your log_level
# settings.
#
# The special value "syslog" makes MPD use the local syslog daemon. This
# setting defaults to logging to syslog, otherwise logging is disabled.
#
log_file                        "/var/log/mpd/mpd.log"
#
# This setting sets the location of the file which stores the process ID
# for use of mpd --kill and some init scripts. This setting is disabled by
# default and the pid file will not be stored.
#
pid_file                        "/var/run/mpd/pid"
#
# This setting sets the location of the file which contains information about
# most variables to get MPD back into the same general shape it was in before
# it was brought down. This setting is disabled by default and the server
# state will be reset on server start up.
#
state_file                      "/var/lib/mpd/state"
#
# The location of the sticker database.  This is a database which
# manages dynamic information attached to songs.
#
sticker_file                   "/var/lib/mpd/sticker.sql"
#
###############################################################################


# General music daemon options ################################################
#
# This setting specifies the user that MPD will run as. MPD should never run as
# root and you may use this setting to make MPD change its user ID after
# initialization. This setting is disabled by default and MPD is run as the
# current user.
#
user                            "mpd"
#
# This setting specifies the group that MPD will run as. If not specified
# primary group of user specified with "user" setting will be used (if set).
# This is useful if MPD needs to be a member of group such as "audio" to
# have permission to use sound card.
#
#group                          "nogroup"
#
# This setting sets the address for the daemon to listen on. Careful attention
# should be paid if this is assigned to anything other then the default, any.
# This setting can deny access to control of the daemon. Choose any if you want
# to have mpd listen on every address
#
# For network
bind_to_address         "localhost"
#
# And for Unix Socket
#bind_to_address                "/var/run/mpd/socket"
#
# This setting is the TCP port that is desired for the daemon to get assigned
# to.
#
#port                           "6600"
#
# This setting controls the type of information which is logged. Available
# setting arguments are "default", "secure" or "verbose". The "verbose" setting
# argument is recommended for troubleshooting, though can quickly stretch
# available resources on limited hardware storage.
#
#log_level                      "default"
#
# If you have a problem with your MP3s ending abruptly it is recommended that
# you set this argument to "no" to attempt to fix the problem. If this solves
# the problem, it is highly recommended to fix the MP3 files with vbrfix
# (available as vbrfix in the debian archive), at which
# point gapless MP3 playback can be enabled.
#
#gapless_mp3_playback                   "yes"
#
# This setting enables MPD to create playlists in a format usable by other
# music players.
#
#save_absolute_paths_in_playlists       "no"
#
# This setting defines a list of tag types that will be extracted during the
# audio file discovery process. Optionally, 'comment' can be added to this
# list.
#
#metadata_to_use        "artist,album,title,track,name,genre,date,composer,performer,disc"
#
# This setting enables automatic update of MPD's database when files in
# music_directory are changed.
#
#auto_update    "yes"
#
# Limit the depth of the directories being watched, 0 means only watch
# the music directory itself.  There is no limit by default.
#
#auto_update_depth "3"
#
###############################################################################


# Symbolic link behavior ######################################################
#
# If this setting is set to "yes", MPD will discover audio files by following
# symbolic links outside of the configured music_directory.
#
#follow_outside_symlinks        "yes"
#
# If this setting is set to "yes", MPD will discover audio files by following
# symbolic links inside of the configured music_directory.
#
#follow_inside_symlinks         "yes"
#
###############################################################################


# Zeroconf / Avahi Service Discovery ##########################################
#
# If this setting is set to "yes", service information will be published with
# Zeroconf / Avahi.
#
#zeroconf_enabled               "yes"
#
# The argument to this setting will be the Zeroconf / Avahi unique name for
# this MPD server on the network.
#
#zeroconf_name                  "Music Player"
#
###############################################################################


# Permissions #################################################################
#
# If this setting is set, MPD will require password authorization. The password
# can setting can be specified multiple times for different password profiles.
#
#password                        "password@read,add,control,admin"
#
# This setting specifies the permissions a user has who has not yet logged in.
#
#default_permissions             "read,add,control,admin"
#
###############################################################################


# Input #######################################################################
#

input {
        plugin "curl"
#       proxy "proxy.isp.com:8080"
#       proxy_user "user"
#       proxy_password "password"
}

#
###############################################################################

# Audio Output ################################################################
#
# MPD supports various audio output types, as well as playing through multiple
# audio outputs at the same time, through multiple audio_output settings
# blocks. Setting this block is optional, though the server will only attempt
# autodetection for one sound card.
#
# See <http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Configuration#Audio_Outputs> for examples of
# other audio outputs.
#
# An example of an ALSA output:
#
audio_output {
        type            "alsa"
        name            "My ALSA Device"
        device          "hw:0,0"        # optional
        format          "44100:16:2"    # optional
        mixer_device    "default"       # optional
        mixer_control   "PCM"           # optional
        mixer_index     "0"             # optional
}
#
# An example of an OSS output:
#
#audio_output {
#       type            "oss"
#       name            "My OSS Device"
#       device          "/dev/dsp"      # optional
#       format          "44100:16:2"    # optional
#       mixer_device    "/dev/mixer"    # optional
#       mixer_control   "PCM"           # optional
#}
#
# An example of a shout output (for streaming to Icecast):
#
#audio_output {
#       type            "shout"
#       encoding        "ogg"                   # optional
#       name            "My Shout Stream"
#       host            "localhost"
#       port            "8000"
#       mount           "/mpd.ogg"
#       password        "hackme"
#       quality         "5.0"
#       bitrate         "128"
#       format          "44100:16:1"
#       protocol        "icecast2"              # optional
#       user            "source"                # optional
#       description     "My Stream Description" # optional
#       genre           "jazz"                  # optional
#       public          "no"                    # optional
#       timeout         "2"                     # optional
#}
#
# An example of a recorder output:
#
#audio_output {
#       type            "recorder"
#       name            "My recorder"
#       encoder         "vorbis"                # optional, vorbis or lame
#       path            "/var/lib/mpd/recorder/mpd.ogg"
##      quality         "5.0"                   # do not define if bitrate is defined
#       bitrate         "128"                   # do not define if quality is defined
#       format          "44100:16:1"
#}
#
# An example of a httpd output (built-in HTTP streaming server):
#
#audio_output {
#       type            "httpd"
#       name            "My HTTP Stream"
#       encoder         "vorbis"                # optional, vorbis or lame
#       port            "8000"
#       quality         "5.0"                   # do not define if bitrate is defined
#       bitrate         "128"                   # do not define if quality is defined
#       format          "44100:16:1"
#}
#
# An example of a pulseaudio output (streaming to a remote pulseaudio server)
#
#audio_output {
#       type            "pulse"
#       name            "My Pulse Output"
#       server          "remote_server"         # optional
#       sink            "remote_server_sink"    # optional
#}
#
## Example "pipe" output:
#
#audio_output {
#       type            "pipe"
#       name            "my pipe"
#       command         "aplay -f cd 2>/dev/null"
## Or if you're want to use AudioCompress
#       command         "AudioCompress -m | aplay -f cd 2>/dev/null"
## Or to send raw PCM stream through PCM:
#       command         "nc example.org 8765"
#       format          "44100:16:2"
#}
#
## An example of a null output (for no audio output):
#
#audio_output {
#       type            "null"
#       name            "My Null Output"
#}
#
# This setting will change all decoded audio to be converted to the specified
# format before being passed to the audio outputs. By default, this setting is
# disabled.
#
#audio_output_format            "44100:16:2"
#
# If MPD has been compiled with libsamplerate support, this setting specifies
# the sample rate converter to use.  Possible values can be found in the
# mpd.conf man page or the libsamplerate documentation. By default, this is
# setting is disabled.
#
#samplerate_converter           "Fastest Sinc Interpolator"
#
###############################################################################


# Volume control mixer ########################################################
#
# These are the global volume control settings. By default, this setting will
# be detected to the available audio output device, with preference going to
# hardware mixing. Hardware and software mixers for individual audio_output
# sections cannot yet be mixed.
#
# An example for controlling an ALSA, OSS or Pulseaudio mixer; If this
# setting is used other sound applications will be affected by the volume
# being controlled by MPD.
#
#mixer_type                     "hardware"
#
# An example for controlling all mixers through software. This will control
# all controls, even if the mixer is not supported by the device and will not
# affect any other sound producing applications.
#
#mixer_type                     "software"
#
# This example will not allow MPD to touch the mixer at all and will disable
# all volume controls.
#
#mixer_type                     "disabled"
#
###############################################################################


# Normalization automatic volume adjustments ##################################
#
# This setting specifies the type of ReplayGain to use. This setting can have
# the argument "album" or "track". See <http://www.replaygain.org> for more
# details. This setting is disabled by default.
#
#replaygain                     "album"
#
# This setting sets the pre-amp used for files that have ReplayGain tags. By
# default this setting is disabled.
#
#replaygain_preamp              "0"
#
# This setting enables on-the-fly normalization volume adjustment. This will
# result in the volume of all playing audio to be adjusted so the output has
# equal "loudness". This setting is disabled by default.
#
#volume_normalization           "no"
#
###############################################################################


# MPD Internal Buffering ######################################################
#
# This setting adjusts the size of internal decoded audio buffering. Changing
# this may have undesired effects. Don't change this if you don't know what you
# are doing.
#
#audio_buffer_size              "2048"
#
# This setting controls the percentage of the buffer which is filled before
# beginning to play. Increasing this reduces the chance of audio file skipping,
# at the cost of increased time prior to audio playback.
#
#buffer_before_play             "10%"
#
###############################################################################


# Resource Limitations ########################################################
#
# These settings are various limitations to prevent MPD from using too many
# resources. Generally, these settings should be minimized to prevent security
# risks, depending on the operating resources.
#
#connection_timeout             "60"
#max_connections                "10"
#max_playlist_length            "16384"
#max_command_list_size          "2048"
#max_output_buffer_size         "8192"
#
###############################################################################


# Character Encoding ##########################################################
#
# If file or directory names do not display correctly for your locale then you
# may need to modify this setting. After modification of this setting mpd
# --create-db must be run to change the database.
#
filesystem_charset              "UTF-8"
#
# This setting controls the encoding that ID3v1 tags should be converted from.
#
id3v1_encoding                  "UTF-8"
#
###############################################################################
# SIDPlay decoder #############################################################
#
# songlength_database:
#  Location of your songlengths file, as distributed with the HVSC.
#  The sidplay plugin checks this for matching MD5 fingerprints.
#  See http://www.c64.org/HVSC/DOCUMENTS/Songlengths.faq
#
# default_songlength:
#  This is the default playing time in seconds for songs not in the
#  songlength database, or in case you're not using a database.
#  A value of 0 means play indefinitely.
#
# filter:
#  Turns the SID filter emulation on or off.
#
#decoder {
#       plugin                  "sidplay"
#       songlength_database     "/media/C64Music/DOCUMENTS/Songlengths.txt"
#       default_songlength      "120"
#       filter "true"
#}
#
###############################################################################
```


Bueno, tuve que comentar:


```
#
# For network
bind_to_address         "localhost"
#
```

Y arrancó... Vamos a ver si levanta la base de datos y si reproduce sonido...



NO. Mismo comportamiento que antes. Solo que ahora hay cero sonido.

La placa de sonido es la misma que en el otro mother... Quizá sea un problema con ese modelo... Es raro...

Voy a investigar por san google a ver si encuentro algo...


----------



## Kebra (Jul 17, 2016)

Bien, esto me da el comando aplay -L


```
:~$ aplay -L
null
    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)
default:CARD=V8235
    VIA 8235, VIA 8235
    Default Audio Device
sysdefault:CARD=V8235
    VIA 8235, VIA 8235
    Default Audio Device
front:CARD=V8235,DEV=0
    VIA 8235, VIA 8235
    Front speakers
surround40:CARD=V8235,DEV=0
    VIA 8235, VIA 8235
    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers
surround41:CARD=V8235,DEV=0
    VIA 8235, VIA 8235
    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers
surround50:CARD=V8235,DEV=0
    VIA 8235, VIA 8235
    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers
surround51:CARD=V8235,DEV=0
    VIA 8235, VIA 8235
    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers
iec958:CARD=V8235,DEV=0
    VIA 8235, VIA 8235
    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output
```


Y esto aplay -l


```
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
card 0: V8235 [VIA 8235], device 0: VIA 8235 [VIA 8235]
  Subdevices: 4/4
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
  Subdevice #1: subdevice #1
  Subdevice #2: subdevice #2
  Subdevice #3: subdevice #3
card 0: V8235 [VIA 8235], device 1: VIA 8235 [VIA 8235]
  Subdevices: 1/1
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
```

Y lsmod | grep snd:


```
lsmod | grep snd
snd_wavefront          26625  0
snd_via82xx            22653  1
snd_cs4236             26487  0
snd_opl3_lib           13141  2 snd_cs4236,snd_wavefront
snd_hwdep              12943  2 snd_opl3_lib,snd_wavefront
snd_wss_lib            22493  2 snd_cs4236,snd_wavefront
snd_ac97_codec         84236  1 snd_via82xx
snd_mpu401             12633  0
snd_pcm                53461  4 snd_ac97_codec,snd_wss_lib,snd_cs4236,snd_via82xx
snd_mpu401_uart        13299  4 snd_mpu401,snd_cs4236,snd_via82xx,snd_wavefront
snd_rawmidi            22559  2 snd_mpu401_uart,snd_wavefront
snd_page_alloc         12867  3 snd_pcm,snd_wss_lib,snd_via82xx
snd_timer              22369  3 snd_pcm,snd_wss_lib,snd_opl3_lib
snd_seq_device         13016  2 snd_rawmidi,snd_opl3_lib
ac97_bus               12462  1 snd_ac97_codec
snd                    42761  15 snd_seq_device,snd_timer,snd_rawmidi,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_pcm,snd_mpu401,snd_ac97_codec,snd_wss_lib,snd_hwdep,snd_opl3_lib,snd_cs4236,snd_via82xx,snd_wavefront
soundcore              12921  1 snd
gameport               13368  3 ns558,snd_via82xx
```

Sigo investigando....



Aparentemente no se instaló alsa, ni pulse audio... Así que, a instalar del source ALSA...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 17, 2016)

Todos los drivers snd_**** son los drivers de ALSA.


----------



## Kebra (Jul 17, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Todos los drivers snd_**** son los drivers de ALSA.



Bueno, instalé desde source, y nada, lo mismo... Aparecieron mas dispositivos en alsamixer, (5.1 y eso). Pero no sound.

Queda compilar mpd a ver que pasa... No se me ocurre mas nada por ahora.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 17, 2016)

que no este tildada la casilla mute


----------



## Kebra (Jul 17, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> que no este tildada la casilla mute



No hay casilla mute, no hay entorno gráfico. 








Igualmente si tienen OO están unmute, y si están MM están mute.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 17, 2016)

ase un nuevo usuario y proba si conseguis el audio



cuando pruebes ,aselo desde el nuevo usuario , si funciona ,hay que borrar unas configuraciones o mas facil usa el nuevo user y listo


----------



## analogico (Jul 17, 2016)

Kebra dijo:


> B dispositivos en alsamixer, (5.1 y eso). .


 es que esa tarjeta se puede configurar en 5.1 prueba las otras conexiones

me parece que tambien tiene tiene spifd


----------



## Kebra (Jul 17, 2016)

No hay audio. Nada. Cuando reproduzco un mp3 con mpg123, no pasa nada: reproduce, pero sin sonido.

No es problema de mpd. Es el maldito Debian que tiene problemas horrendos de sonido desde que los genios metieron pulseaudio...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 18, 2016)

Instala el ubuntu 14.04 edicion Server


----------



## ska_gatotw (Jul 18, 2016)

Kebra dijo:


> No hay casilla mute, no hay entorno gráfico.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Z9e4gLX.png
> 
> ...



Levantá todas las líneas de volúmen, no sé por qué pero algunas están relacionadas, me pasó hace poco


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 18, 2016)

Mejor poné el nivel de las *FRONT *al mango ya que esa placa es surround.


----------



## Kebra (Jul 18, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Mejor poné el nivel de las *FRONT *al mango ya que esa placa es surround.



Pruebo eso, y si no va, ubuntu server.


EDIT:

Ubuntu server downloading...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 18, 2016)

Pregunta:
Funciona la placa onboard???
No sea que esta palmada la salida 
Los front no estan en mute, no??


----------



## Kebra (Jul 18, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pregunta:
> Funciona la placa onboard???
> No sea que esta palmada la salida
> Los front no estan en mute, no??



Un-muteé todo, subí todo al 100%, y nada. Voy a probar con ubuntu que ya se bajó. Si no anda, me pego un tiro a lo "manosanta".

Además me pasó con 2 mothers diferentes, pero mismo chipset VIA de audio.

Si no anda con ubuntu, voy a seguir una guía paso a paso para newbies onda: introduzca el cd en el lector de cd con la etiqueta HACIA ARRIBA....


----------



## Kebra (Jul 18, 2016)

Bueno, Ubuntu instalado


```
hlk@NMP:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
 0 [V8235          ]: VIA8233 - VIA 8235
                      VIA 8235 with VT1616i at 0xe000, irq 22
hlk@NMP:~$
```



```
hlk@NMP:~$ lsmod | grep snd
snd_wavefront          36864  0
snd_cs4236             32768  0
snd_via82xx            24576  0
snd_opl3_lib           20480  2 snd_wavefront,snd_cs4236
snd_ac97_codec        106496  1 snd_via82xx
snd_hwdep              16384  2 snd_wavefront,snd_opl3_lib
snd_wss_lib            28672  2 snd_wavefront,snd_cs4236
ac97_bus               16384  1 snd_ac97_codec
snd_pcm                94208  4 snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_wss_lib,snd_cs4236
snd_mpu401_uart        16384  3 snd_via82xx,snd_wavefront,snd_cs4236
snd_rawmidi            28672  2 snd_wavefront,snd_mpu401_uart
snd_timer              24576  3 snd_wss_lib,snd_pcm,snd_opl3_lib
snd_seq_device         16384  2 snd_rawmidi,snd_opl3_lib
snd                    69632  12 snd_via82xx,snd_ac97_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_timer snd_wss_lib,snd_pcm,snd_rawmidi,snd_wavefront,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_seq_device,sn _cs4236,snd_opl3_lib
soundcore              16384  1 snd
gameport               16384  2 snd_via82xx,ns558
hlk@NMP:~$
```



```
hlk@NMP:~$ lspci | grep audio
00:11.5 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 Audio Controller (rev 50)
hlk@NMP:~$
```

Bien. A menos que esté muy equivocado, eso dice que los drives están cargados y funcionando...
Instalé alsa-utils para probar el sonido, Y NADA. Aún no instalé mpd, pero antes me gustaría que alguien me diga que no estoy loco y que según eso que se muestra arriba la cosa debería funcionar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 18, 2016)

Que te dice
sudo aplay -l ???
Insisto: no estara palmada la salida de audio???
Has conectado la salida en el jack verde claro???


----------



## Kebra (Jul 18, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Que te dice
> sudo aplay -l ???
> Insisto: no estara palmada la salida de audio???
> Has conectado la salida en el jack verde claro???




```
hlk@NMP:~$ sudo aplay -l
**** Lista de PLAYBACK dispositivos hardware ****
tarjeta 0: V8235 [VIA 8235], dispositivo 0: VIA 8235 [VIA 8235]
  Subdispositivos: 4/4
  Subdispositivo #0: subdevice #0
  Subdispositivo #1: subdevice #1
  Subdispositivo #2: subdevice #2
  Subdispositivo #3: subdevice #3
tarjeta 0: V8235 [VIA 8235], dispositivo 1: VIA 8235 [VIA 8235]
  Subdispositivos: 1/1
  Subdispositivo #0: subdevice #0
hlk@NMP:~$
```


Conecté la salida al verde claro. 

¿Dos mothers diferentes con la salida de audio quemada? Demasiada coincidencia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 18, 2016)

Fijate *acá*, en especial el primer link... parece un problema similar al tuyo.
Instalaste la versión server, no?? Por que si instalaste la server entonces es probable que la primer solución no valga tal vez si el del reporte del bug.


----------



## Kebra (Jul 18, 2016)

Googleando por ahí, encontré esto:

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/AlsaInfo

Y el reporte que me da es este:

http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=c9c0772639c3864dcdb1c85a6991c432f22d23e1

Y por ahí se lee que NO HAY SERVIDOR DE SONIDO INSTALADO.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 18, 2016)

Leé esto: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1098674


----------



## Kebra (Jul 18, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Leé esto: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1098674



Por lo que leí, mejor buscar nafta y un fósforo...

Probé lo del quirk, pero nada...

Sigo leyendo cosas como "lo veo difícil, este componente funciona muy mal en linux..."

Que suerte pa' la desgracia, como decía Pepe...

Creo que TODAS las pcs que tengo tiradas ahí, tienen chipset VIA...


----------



## Kebra (Jul 18, 2016)

Cuando digo "que suerte pa' la desgracia", es así muchachos.

Me fui a Ubuntuforums para preguntar ahí, y miren:

http://www.muylinux.com/2016/07/18/ubuntu-forums-hackeado-2

Me voy a quemar unos sahumerios y vengo!


----------



## Kebra (Jul 19, 2016)

Bueno, "anoche se cayó" el foro. Luego de 3 días de google hallé la solución definitiva:

Comprar una placa de sonido pci. Aunque yo no pienso comprar nada, ya le pedí a un cliente que revise entre sus desechos tóxicos si tiene alguna placa de sonido...

Al menos todo esto sirvió para que sepan que NO HAY QUE USAR CHIPSET VIA.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 19, 2016)

ay una placa usb muy económica ,que siempre funciona de una en linux 
es esta ,,,haa pero hay que tener puerto usb no se si valla 





cuestan 100 pesos ,mucho mas economico que una placa pci



Kebra dijo:


> Al menos todo esto sirvió para que sepan que NO HAY QUE USAR CHIPSET VIA.



el via no me dio problemas de sonido nunca,,,asta que queme la salida y compre el usb


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 19, 2016)

El problema con esas plaquitas USB es que son una version china recortada del original de un chip c-media que es bastante bueno, pera esta otra cosa no tiene caps de salida y te sacan 2.5V y no 0V. Podes hacer percha los auriculares, pero con los amplis no es tan riesgoso.
Ademas solo maneja 48khz y tal vez 44.1 y todo a 16 bits...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 19, 2016)

si yo lo tengo puesto desde la pc al amplificador de 400 wat,para lo que lo ocupo va mas que bien
PD:
cuando tenga una ficha libre voy a medir eso que me dijiste


----------



## Kebra (Jul 19, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El problema con esas plaquitas USB es que son una version china recortada del original de un chip c-media que es bastante bueno, pera esta otra cosa no tiene caps de salida y te sacan 2.5V y no 0V. Podes hacer percha los auriculares, pero con los amplis no es tan riesgoso.
> Ademas solo maneja 48khz y tal vez 44.1 y todo a 16 bits...



Vi este modelo en ML, "Placa Sonido 5.1ch Kanji Pci 2.2 Dolby 24bit 96khz Cmedia"






¿Será verdad lo de 24bit y 96 KHz? Igualmente, yo voy a usarla a 44.1KHz

Por $ 250... Claro que si mi cliente me consigue alguna que funcione, primero pruebo esa.


----------



## analogico (Jul 19, 2016)

cuando tenia una tarjeta ac97 tenia que modificar algunos archivos conf para que funcionara
no recuerdo si era via o intel o quizas realtek ero era ac97 pero era una placa 478





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El problema con esas plaquitas USB es que son una version china recortada del original de un chip c-media que es bastante bueno, pera esta otra cosa no tiene caps de salida y te sacan 2.5V y no 0V. Podes hacer percha los auriculares, pero con los amplis no es tan riesgoso.
> Ademas solo maneja 48khz y tal vez 44.1 y todo a 16 bits...


no tiene nada que ver con el tema pero si en la entrada tampoco tienen capacitores entonces si servirian para un osciloscopio o quizas alguna otra cosita


----------



## Kebra (Jul 21, 2016)

Bueno... Se me quemó el mother "intel dp45sg super ultra qualitiy intel es mejor que todo y el que no compra intel es un gil, pobre, y no sabe nada de informática" que usaba de estación de trabajo en un super gabinete con una pantalla LCD de forma circular y una fuente que pesa como 2kg. Pensé que era la placa de video, que la saqué y estaba bastante pesado el cooler. Lo limpié, engrasé, y cero km. Pero sin video. Nada. Cambié fuente, cambie placa video, cambie memorias... No bootea.

A mi Asus donde tenía un Pentium 166MMX le cayó un rayo que entró por el módem US Robotics 56 X2 Sportster (ISA, mas electrónica que un mother micro atx de hoy) y le cambié el relay al modem, lo dejé con cables así suelto, y todavía funciona. Lo tengo guardado ahí como recuerdo de lo que era la buena electrónica...

Nunca mas Intel. Sigo con Asus, Gigabyte y MSI.

Ahora que me descargué, debido a esa desgracia, tuve que ponerme a usar un Athlon XP 2600 con 2 GB de RAM. Que es de donde estoy escribiendo ahora. Lo tenía como servidor, y tuve que meterle Lightdm porque un Gnome no se lo banca... Tiene chipset VIA...

Si... Allá voy... No recuerdo como, pero entre Lightdm y apt-get install totem, tengo audio.

Así que ya estoy instalando Lightdm y totem en la otra pc a ver si levanta la placa...


Ah, en medio de la bronca por el mother, durante un desarme, puse mal una memoria y le arranqué 2 resistencias o capacitores superficiales...

Los pude soldar nuevamente con ayuda de un palillo para los dientes, y mi viejo y querido goot. Linterna en la boca, y paciencia...

EDIT nº: infinito punto rojo.

Bueno, varias novedades...

El mother parece que anda, ya que probé en otra pc la placa PCI Diamond de 12 MB (llegó con Colón) y no levantó video...

Y la ATI de 1 GB al los 10 segundos de encender el equipo se pone muy caliente... 

Perdón intel, perdón! Aunque vi que tienen problemas esos mobos.

Volviendo al post, el audio no funcionó. Pero al menos recolecté mas información.
El chipset en sí no es el problema, es decir, el SouthBridge VIA no es el problema, sino un chip muy chiquito que está cerca de los jacks de audio, con la serigrafía "VIA" en letra muy "bold" y que es común a todos los mothers que NO me funcionaron. En cambio, donde si tengo audio, ese chip no está presente, a pesar de tener el mismo SouthBridge VIA.

Después Dr. Zoidberg si te parece compilá la info y ordená el post, o quizá prefieras que quede así con todos los "accidentes". 

Dejo la imagen del bendito chip que tienen evitar:


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2016)

Ese VT1611 es un codec AC97 que es el que genera el sonido. No logré encontrar el datasheet, a pesar que la propia VIA la referencia en otros datasheets de componentes de esa época. Hay otro codec muy similar que es el VT1612, pero tiene otro mecanismo de comunicación con el southbridge.
En la placa con sonido, debés tener otro codec que sí está soportado por Linux...


----------



## analogico (Jul 23, 2016)

Kebra dijo:


> Bueno... Se me quemó el mother "intel dp45sg super ultra qualitiy


algo paso, antes  del 775 eran buenas  

si es mucho problema por que no le pones una placa barata  pci de sonido


----------



## Kebra (Jul 24, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> algo paso, antes  del 775 eran buenas
> 
> si es mucho problema por que no le pones una placa barata  pci de sonido



En la placa de video hay un componente identificado como B1 que estaba partido al medio, sobre el eje longitudinal. Supongo que es un fusible (como los que me quemó el rayo en el U.S. Robotics) ya que al medir otro en otra parte de la placa, me daba 0 ohms. Con eso "abierto" el mother arranca, sin video obviamente. Con un puente ahí, el mother no arranca siquiera...

Voy a reemplazar esa placa chapuza (vivotek creo que es, no la conoce ni el que la vende) por una XFX de similares características.




EDIT OFF TOPIC: encontré cd-r muy buenos, son "Verbatim" en campana plástica con una etiqueta blanca, made in china, para imprimir en inkjet, de tinte azulado (me recuerda a los viejos Azo Blue, indestructibles, aunque aquellos eran mas para el "turquesa"). Compré 100, los encuentran en Galería Jardín, en C.A.B.A.

Los probé en grabadora samsung IDE (viejita, 40X) y en una TSST mas nueva, IDE también, con NERO Linux 3 (si alguien lo necesita me chifla, ya que no existe mas) y en la Technics 987 andan perfecto, como un original. Y es un lente muy viejo, no había muchos CD-R cuando la compré y es muy "celoso" con los NO-originales. Me los recomendó el flaco del local, y yo no estaba muy convencido, pero son buenos.





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ese VT1611 es un codec AC97 que es el que genera el sonido. No logré encontrar el datasheet, a pesar que la propia VIA la referencia en otros datasheets de componentes de esa época. Hay otro codec muy similar que es el VT1612, pero tiene otro mecanismo de comunicación con el southbridge.
> En la placa con sonido, debés tener otro codec que sí está soportado por Linux...



Si, creo que es un "Realtek" que vi por ahí cerca de los conectores.


----------



## Kebra (Jul 26, 2016)

Me olvidé de dejar los datos del chip de audio que SI funciona:


```
hk@server:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
 0 [V8235          ]: VIA8233 - VIA 8235
                      VIA 8235 with ALC650F at 0xe000, irq 12
hk@server:~$
```

Es de Realtek.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 26, 2016)

Pero te anduvo al final el NMP??? O seguís peleando con las PCs viejas??


----------



## Kebra (Jul 26, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pero te anduvo al final el NMP??? O seguís peleando con las PCs viejas??



Estoy esperando que los HDRMP de Motonorte (empresa de envíos oficial de Mercado Lobre) me trigan la placa XFX que compré ayer. Vinieron a casa (dicen) y yo no estaba (dicen). Minga! Todo el día estoy. Dicen que pasan mañana. La vez anterior hicieron lo mismo... El vendedor ya se ataja y te dice 48 hs, mientras ML te dice "mañana te lo llevamos, mostro!"

Mientras estoy deleitándome con Nero Linux grabando CDs MFSL. 
Estoy desarrollando un profundo amor por Alanis Morissette.

No probé acá, cuando recupere mi "workstation" (este es el "server") voy a deshabilitar el GDM3 y ahí me pongo a probar con mpd.

Dato piola (quizá ya lo conocen, pero lo pongo igual): hay una utilidad DIVINA para quitar y poner elementos que se ejecutan al iniciar, muy práctica, para no estar escribiendo la rutas completas cada vez que queremos modificar algo:

sysv-rc-conf


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 17, 2016)

Revolviendo la web, encontré el *manual del motherboard* del NMP*, *un PCChips M747 V5, y leyendo un poco ví que en un par de renglones de tooodo el texto, mencionaban dos pares de terminales denominados CD1 y CD2 e identificados como Digital Audio IN/OUT... que supuestamente son una entrada SPDIF para un lector de CD confused:  ) y una salida SPDIF para un ampli externo.



El asunto es que el "bracket" de salida SPDIF no lo conoce nadie en el planeta, al menos para este mobo, así que me conseguí un cable que estaba conectado antigüamente al pulsador de reset de un gabinete de una PC muuuy vieja y lo usé para acceder al par de terminales CD2 y ver que corno salía de ahí. Le metí el osciloscopio y encontré una señal SPDIF pero de nivel TTL (0 a 5V... totalmente incompatible con la norma) así que había que llevarla a 1Vpp para mandarla por un cable coaxial RG-59 hasta un DAC con entrada SPDIF y salida RCA que me sobró de cuando hice *este* proyecto, ya que compré dos de ellos.

Ver el archivo adjunto 122718

El primer atenuador que probé fué el que está *en esta página*, llamado "_*Simplest TTL to S/PDIF coax interface*_", que no es mas que un divisor de tensión x5... con una resistencia total muy baja para mi gusto, pero compatible con la norma IEC958 (SPDIF)... y que dudaba que funcionara. Pues... el que sueña que se muere... se muere, y la salida CD2 no se bancaba la carga del divisor y ni siquiera funcionaba  .
Así que hay que usar un buffer intermedio, con capacidad para manejar el divisor (12mA... maso) y decidí armar el circuito, de la misma web, llamado "_*Simple S/PDIF output without galvanic isolation*_", que usa un 74HC04 con varios inversores en paralelo para aumentar la corriente de salida. Como no tenía el 74HC04, le puse un 74HC14 (sextuple Schmitt trigger) que supongo que debe ir igual (no me convence mucho el tema de los niveles del disparador... pero bue.. es lo que hay por ahora).

Junté varias cosas viejas: una "lata" tapa slot de PC, una ficha RCA para panel, el cable de "reset" que había usado antes, un pedacito de PCB experimental, un capacitor de 100nF, el divisor que ya tenía, un zócalo DIL14, el chip, varios recortes de patas de resistencias recuperadas del basurero y un conector de alimentación de diskettera de 3.5" (el divisor lo hice con 390Ω y 100Ω que mas o menos dá igual, excepto la resistencia de terminación, que vale 79Ω en lugar de 75Ω). El engendro que resultó fué esto:



 Este finde veremos si funciona la porquería....

Si alguien se pregunta para que hago esto, la respuesta es "per jodere... "


----------



## Kebra (Sep 6, 2016)

Bien, al fin cayó en mis manos una pc desechada formada por el siguiente combo: 

Mother Asus M2N68-AM 
Micro AMD Athlon 64 5200+ 
1 GB DDR2 667MHz Kingston 

El mother tiene como audio "ALC662 High Definition Audio 6 Channels CODEC" en hardware de NVIDIA. 
Al cual le agregué un rígido IDE Hitachi/IBM de 80 GB de una vieja desktop mía modelo 2006. 
Metí en un pen-drive la iso de debian jessie 8.5 net install (la última versión a la fecha). 
Una vez finalizada la instalación mínima con ssh, ejecuté como root: 


```
apt-get install cifs-utils mpd alsa-base alsa-utils pm-utils
```
cifs-utils: instala lo necesario para acceder a comparticiones windows 
mpd: no hace falta describirlo 
alsa-base y alsa-utils: instala los drivers de audio y la mezcladora "alsamixer" (vital, ya veremos por qué). 
pm-utils: nos permite poner el equipo en suspensión, o hibernación para encenderlo o despertarlo sin movernos de donde estemos. 

Luego de instalar los paquetes mencionados, siempre como root, ejecuté: 


```
vi /etc/network/interfaces 

# This file describes the network interfaces available on your system 
# and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5). 
 
source /etc/network/interfaces.d/* 
 
# The loopback network interface 
auto lo 
iface lo inet loopback 
 
# The primary network interface 
allow-hotplug eth0 
iface eth0 inet static 
address 192.168.1.3 
netmask 255.255.255.0 
gateway 192.168.1.1
```
Con ésto le doy ip fija al NMP para poder manejarlo por ssh, encenderlo y apagarlo desde el celular. SI. Sin necesidad de instalar NADA MAS en el sistema, lo que facilita el trabajo a quienes no tienen 
experiencia con GNU/Linux y evita "cargarlo" con mas servicios. Estuve contemplando la opción propuesta por el ilustre Dr. Zoidberg, pero encontré dos aplicaciones geniales y 100% free en Play Store, 
y funcionaron al primer intento, con lo cual, para quien quiera hacer esto y no tiene ganas de configurar un webserver, es una opción muy interesante. Hay aplicaciones all-in-one pero... Las que ví, tienen 
publicidad molesta o te obligan a instalar software en el servidor, cosa que a mi no me gusta. Pero sigamos con la configuración... 

Verifico el audio: 


```
hk@NMP:~$ aplay -l 
**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** 
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC662 rev1 Analog [ALC662 rev1 Analog] 
  Subdevices: 0/1 
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 
card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC662 rev1 Digital [ALC662 rev1 Digital] 
  Subdevices: 1/1 
  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 
hk@NMP:~$
```
Esto me dice que el audio está OK, y una vez configurado el mpd como ya nos contó el Dr. Zoidberg para apuntar a una unidad de red (mediante cifs/samba y NO montando la unidad en fstab, sino en la configuración del  mpd) ejecuté alsamixer como root y puse en mute todo lo que no me interesaba, y dejé al máximo MASTER, PCM y FRONT. 

Funciona perfectamente.  

¿Por qué instalar alsa-base y alsa-utils? Porque si no lo instalamos, no hay sonido. Los drivers solamente no alcanzan ya que, vaya uno a saber por qué, por defecto MASTER está en mute. Con lo que, si no 
hubiese ejecutado alsamixer (parte de alsa-utils) a pesar de estar todo correcto, el MUTE hubiese evitado que escuchara algo. Y el instalador de Debian no instala alsa en una instalación mínima, uno debe  instalar todo a mano. Por eso AMO Debian. No instala nada a menos que uno lo indique. 

Hay una opción de Auto-Mute en alsamixer, la cual estaba "Enabled" y  la cambié a "Disabled", pero no tiene efecto alguno en la reproducción. Por lo tanto la dejé tal como estaba por defecto. 


A jugar. 

Tenía Mupeace en el celular, y comencé a jugar. El sonido es muy parecido al que obtengo de mi CD-player Technics, en cuanto a niveles de agudos, graves y volumen; el NMP esta conectado a la entrada VCR del 
sinto. La velocidad de respuesta de los comandos es inmediata. Por razones de practicidad usé un cable utp, de manera que me ví favorecido por la función WOL de todos los motherboards de este siglo. 

Aquí es donde entra en juego pm-utils. 

pm-utils es una colección de comandos para exprimir las posibilidades de energía de un mother. Para ver de qué es capaz un mother, basta con teclear: 


```
hk@NMP:~$ cat /sys/power/state 
freeze standby mem disk 
hk@NMP:~$
```
Debemos prestar atención a *mem* y *disk*. El primero nos indica que el sistema puede suspenderse guardando todo en la memoria, y el segundo, que puede hibernar, enviando el contenido de la memoria al "disk". 

Cualquiera de las dos posibilidades nos permite "dormir" y "despertar" nuestro NMP desde cualquier dispositivo android. 
Para tal fin, hallé dos aplicaciones FREE y SIN PUBLICIDAD que me dejaron mas que conforme. La primera se llama "Wake On Lan" y es muy fácil de configurar, ya que la misma busca las placas de red en la LAN y 
nos muestra ip y MAC, elegimos la que nos interesa, y fin del setup. Despertar el equipo se reduce a tocar el botón WAKE. Estoy 90% seguro que este sistema funciona vía WiFi de manera "indirecta". Me refiero 
a que si eligen la opción de utilizar un router que "les sobre" como cliente WiFi, debido a que el WOL funciona a nivel MAC, va a enviar el paquete a la MAC correcta, sin importar como esté conectada, siempre 
y cuando sea una MAC de una placa Ethernet, no inalámbrica. 









La otra aplicación no es tan sencilla para el usuario newbie, pero cualquiera que sea capaz de enviar un mensaje de whatsapp puede realizar el "duro" trabajo de suspender o hibernar el equipo. 
La app se llama Mobile SSH y configurarla es muy sencillo, basta con cargar la ip del NMP y listo. Cuando nos conectamos nos pide usuario, contraseña, y ya estamos en bash. 
Tecleamos: 

sudo pm-hibernate 

ó bien: 

sudo pm-suspend 

Tocamos SEND, nos pide el pass de sudo, y en segundos nuestro NMP se pone a dormir. No es tan rápido como el Wake On Lan, lleva mas pasos, pero prefiero mil veces escribir esas líneas que lidiar con una 
app que me muestra publicidad. 

Al final, en whatsapp escriben mas... 











Hasta aquí lo que corresponde a la configuración del NMP (que es realmente muy sencilla, al alcance de cualquiera que tenga ganas de implementarlo). 

Ahora, algo que me tiene "loco"... 

No logro que mpd reproduzca streaming aac. Y es vital para escuchar en buena calidad la transmisión de Radio Mitre, ya que el streaming en mp3 es HO-RRI-BLE. 
Localmente, es decir, no streaming sino archivos en el share samba, los reproduce sin problemas, todos, ALAC, FLAC, MP3, APE, WAV... 

En fin, inviten una linda chica geek a sus casas, y van a ver como ganan cuando enciendan la pc desde el celular...








Faltaba la foto del NMP!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 6, 2016)

Kebra dijo:


> Bien, al fin cayó en mis manos una pc desechada formada por el siguiente combo:
> 
> Mother Asus M2N68-AM
> Micro AMD Athlon 64 5200+
> ...


Ahh... bueeeee.... eso es una PC en serio!!!!  



Kebra dijo:


> La velocidad de respuesta de los comandos es inmediata. Por razones de practicidad usé un cable utp, *de manera que me ví favorecido por la función WOL de todos los motherboards de este siglo*.


    



Kebra dijo:


> Ahora, algo que me tiene "loco"...
> No logro que mpd reproduzca streaming aac. Y es vital para escuchar en buena calidad la transmisión de Radio Mitre, ya que el streaming en mp3 es HO-RRI-BLE.
> Localmente, es decir, no streaming sino archivos en el share samba, los reproduce sin problemas, todos, ALAC, FLAC, MP3, APE, WAV...


Necesitás instalar la *libcurl* mas actual que tenga Debian. Esa biblioteca es la que usa MPD para conectarse al servidor de streaming. Y tambien necesitás el decoder de AAC... que no se cual es . Tal vez venga incluido en algun otro...



Kebra dijo:


> Faltaba la foto del NMP!!!
> http://i.imgur.com/FZjgiWc.jpg


----------



## Kebra (Sep 6, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahh... bueeeee.... eso es una PC en serio!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El mpd reproduce ese formato desde la versión .16 si no me falla la memoria.


```
hk@NMP:~$ mpd --version
Music Player Daemon 0.19.1

Copyright (C) 2003-2007 Warren Dukes <warren.dukes@gmail.com>
Copyright (C) 2008-2014 Max Kellermann <max@duempel.org>
This is free software; see the source for copying conditions.  There is NO
warranty; not even MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.


Database plugins:
 simple proxy upnp

Storage plugins:
 local smbclient nfs

Neighbor plugins:
 smbclient upnp

Decoders plugins:
 [mad] mp3 mp2
 [mpg123] mp3
 [vorbis] ogg oga
 [oggflac] ogg oga
 [flac] flac
 [opus] opus ogg oga
 [sndfile] wav aiff aif au snd paf iff svx sf voc w64 pvf xi htk caf sd2
 [audiofile] wav au aiff aif
 [dsdiff] dff
 [dsf] dsf
 [faad] aac
 [mpcdec] mpc
 [wavpack] wv
 [modplug] 669 amf ams dbm dfm dsm far it med mdl mod mtm mt2 okt s3m stm ult umx xm
 [mikmod] amf dsm far gdm imf it med mod mtm s3m stm stx ult uni xm
 [sidplay] sid mus str prg P00
 [wildmidi] mid
 [fluidsynth] mid
 [adplug] amd d00 hsc laa rad raw sa2
 [ffmpeg] 16sv 3g2 3gp 4xm 8svx aa3 aac ac3 afc aif aifc aiff al alaw amr anim apc ape asf atrac au aud avi avm2 avs bap bfi c93 cak cin cmv cpk daud dct divx dts dv dvd dxa eac3 film flac flc fli fll flx flv g726 gsm gxf iss m1v m2v m2t m2ts m4a m4b m4v mad mj2 mjpeg mjpg mka mkv mlp mm mmf mov mp+ mp1 mp2 mp3 mp4 mpc mpeg mpg mpga mpp mpu mve mvi mxf nc nsv nut nuv oga ogm ogv ogx oma ogg omg psp pva qcp qt r3d ra ram rl2 rm rmvb roq rpl rvc shn smk snd sol son spx str swf tgi tgq tgv thp ts tsp tta xa xvid uv uv2 vb vid vob voc vp6 vmd wav webm wma wmv wsaud wsvga wv wve
 [gme] ay gbs gym hes kss nsf nsfe sap spc vgm vgz
 [pcm]

Output plugins:
 shout null fifo pipe alsa roar ao oss openal pulse jack httpd recorder

Encoder plugins:
 null vorbis opus lame wave flac

Archive plugins:
 [bz2] bz2
 [zzip] zip
 [iso] iso

Input plugins:
 file alsa archive curl ffmpeg smbclient nfs mms cdio_paranoia

Playlist plugins:
 extm3u m3u pls xspf asx rss soundcloud cue embcue

Protocols:
 file:// http:// https:// mms:// mmsh:// mmst:// mmsu:// gopher:// rtp:// rtsp:// rtmp:// rtmpt:// rtmps:// smb:// nfs:// cdda:// alsa://
hk@NMP:~$
```

La librería faad2 está instalada (te la instala el propio mpd). El tema es por streaming... Estuve leyendo mucho sobre eso y todo el mundo tiene el mismo problema... 
Todas las librerías las tengo acutalizadas, es la última versión de Debian.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 6, 2016)

Pero la *libcurl *la tenés instalada? Con esa accedés al streaming. Con la faad decodificás aac.
Además tené ojo, por que MPD no tiene decoders propios sino que usa los externos que están instalados... pero sé que tiene algunos bardos con algunas cosas. Metete al foro del MPD y hacé una búsqueda para ver que reportan ahí...


----------



## Kebra (Sep 6, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pero la *libcurl *la tenés instalada? Con esa accedés al streaming. Con la faad decodificás aac.
> Además tené ojo, por que MPD no tiene decoders propios sino que usa los externos que están instalados... pero sé que tiene algunos bardos con algunas cosas. Metete al foro del MPD y hacé una búsqueda para ver que reportan ahí...



Si, libcurl está, el streaming funciona para todo, menos aac. Ya paseé por 50 foros y todos están con lo mismo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 6, 2016)

Como viene la playlist para AAC???
Como m3u o como otra cosa??


----------



## Kebra (Sep 6, 2016)

Es una URL que termina en .aac. Yo pongo esa URL en un m3u.



Acá está el m3u:


```
hk@NMP:/var/lib/mpd/playlists$ cat Mitre.m3u 
#EXTM3U

 #EXTINF:-1, MitreMP3
http://201.212.5.145/Mitre790.mp3

 #EXTINF:-1, MitreAAC
http://201.212.5.145/Mitre790.aac
hk@NMP:/var/lib/mpd/playlists$
```

Hasta hoy andaba bien el mp3, pero ahora se corta... Muy raro...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 6, 2016)

Odio las payasas radios argentas que solo están preparadas para ser escuchadas a través de un pu@#$ navegador web con un player del or%$@
Acá en San Juan hay una radio con muy buena música, pero vía web se accede por medio de un sitio que les dá el servicio de radio-on-line y genera una cookie y una clave y no se que mie@#$%da más... ergo... el MPD no puede pillarla por que la URL tiene verdura agregada al final, y cambia con cada conexión... ahora bien.. con el player web de porquería que ellos te dan, si anda..
Mejor la corto por que me estoy envenenando de nuevo...





Kebra dijo:


> El mpd reproduce ese formato desde la versión .16 si no me falla la memoria.
> 
> hk@NMP:~$ mpd --version
> *Music Player Daemon 0.19.1*
> ...


Recién me doy cuenta de esto. Fijate si hay alguna versión mas nueva del MPD en los repositorios de Debian. Yo estoy usando la 0.19.10 o 0.19.13.. no me acuerdo, y la 0.19.1 es medio vieja.
Si no hay, vas a tener que bajar la ultima del www.musicpd.org y vas a tener que compilarla a pedal... pero es fácil y vá como piña...

Acá hay algunas cosas adicionales para mirar (buscar en google con _mpd play aac stream_)
http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Music_Player_Daemon_Stream_Troubleshooting
https://bugs.musicpd.org/view.php?id=4161

Hay mas links sobre el problema... pero son viejos, de versiones muy antiguas... 
Fijate el primer link, por que es una guía de posibles causas y soluciones por la cual no funcan los streams. En el segundo hay link a una solución (pero es del 2014). O fijate el log del MPD a ver que onda...


----------



## Kebra (Sep 6, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Acá hay algunas cosas adicionales para mirar (buscar en google con _mpd play aac stream_)
> http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Music_Player_Daemon_Stream_Troubleshooting
> https://bugs.musicpd.org/view.php?id=4161
> 
> ...



Si, ya estuve viendo esos links... Hace una semana que estoy renegando con el aac... 

No recuerdo dónde, pero en algún lado leí que si no accedés desde la página de la radio, no te manda el stream... 

El foobar2000 lo reproduce sin problemas, pero cambia la extensión de aac a flv. ¿?


----------



## Kebra (Sep 7, 2016)

Bien, solucionado... Encontré este hilo:

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=188556

Y abajo de todo está la solución, el bug fue solucionado en la versión 0.19.2. Agregué backports a apt, y actualicé a 0.19.12.

Funciona el streaming aac.

Grande Dr. Zoidberg que te avivaste de la versión. [emoji108]


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2016)

Kebra dijo:


> Y abajo de todo está la solución, el bug fue solucionado en la versión 0.19.2. Agregué backports a apt, *y actualicé a 0.19.12*.


Me parece que vas a tener que seguir trabajando 

En la 0.19.10 o un poco anterior apareció un bug en el cual te desaparece la evolución temporal del avance de la canción. Lo vas a ver en el Mupeace por que la "barrita y pelotita" que marca cuanto tiempo lleva la canción no comienza a moverse, o se mueve un poco y luego se detiene y ahí queda, con lo que no sabés cuanto tiempo de reproducción lleva la canción.
Ese bug lo repararon en la versión 0.19.13, que es la que yo tengo instalada, aunque en la actualidad van por la versión 0.19.18, con varios fixes mas.

Vos verás si te molesta o no este detalle.


----------



## Kebra (Sep 7, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Me parece que vas a tener que seguir trabajando
> 
> En la 0.19.10 o un poco anterior apareció un bug en el cual te desaparece la evolución temporal del avance de la canción. Lo vas a ver en el Mupeace por que la "barrita y pelotita" que marca cuanto tiempo lleva la canción no comienza a moverse, o se mueve un poco y luego se detiene y ahí queda, con lo que no sabés cuanto tiempo de reproducción lleva la canción.
> Ese bug lo repararon en la versión 0.19.13, que es la que yo tengo instalada, aunque en la actualidad van por la versión 0.19.18, con varios fixes mas.
> ...


No lo ví aún eso, sí ví que no podés adelantar la canción. Se arregló en tu versión?





Acabo de testearlo, y con archivos APE funciona bien, pero con FLAC no se mueve... Voy a ver qué hay en "testing".


----------



## Kebra (Sep 7, 2016)

Instalé desde testing la versión 0.19.18-1 y funciona todo.

Por si alguien quiere hacerlo, el procedimiento sería el siguiente:

agregar al archivo /etc/apt/sources.list la línea:

deb http://http.us.debian.org/debian/ testing main

Guardar.

apt-get update

apt-get -t testing install mpd

Actualiza algunas librerías además del mpd.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 7, 2016)

Kebra dijo:


> No lo ví aún eso, sí ví que no podés adelantar la canción. Se arregló en tu versión?


No sé... nunca tuve ese problema 



Kebra dijo:


> Acabo de testearlo, y con archivos APE funciona bien, pero con FLAC no se mueve...


Yo tengo todo en FLAC y algo en emepetré y en ninguno funcionaba, por eso compilé la versión 0.19.13 que informaba de la corrección del fallo.


----------



## Kebra (Sep 8, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No sé... nunca tuve ese problema
> 
> 
> Yo tengo todo en FLAC y algo en emepetré y en ninguno funcionaba, por eso compilé la versión 0.19.13 que informaba de la corrección del fallo.


Lo único que me falta ahora es hallar un cliente para Android que soporte archivos cue, ya que el mpd los soporta.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 8, 2016)

Kebra dijo:


> Lo único que me falta ahora es hallar un cliente para Android que soporte archivos cue, ya que el mpd los soporta.


La verdad a que los CUE no les doy mucha bola. Tengo todos los CUE de todos los albumes que tengo en flac, pero solo los uso cuando quiero regenerar el CD original a partir de los track o de una imagen flac.
Sobre las imágenes que tenía, las partí a todas en los tracks correspondientes y generé un CUE nuevo para el conjunto de tracks. Eso me elimina la necesidad de los CUE y puedo seleccionar tracks individuales sin ningún problema.
En el Mupeace no te hace falta el CUE por que podés mandar un album completo a la playlist haciendo "click" en el nombre del album sin levantar el dedo. Te aparece un menú con muchas opciones y entre ellas hay varias para mandar a la playlist, seleccionás la que quieras y listo.


----------



## Kebra (Sep 8, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La verdad a que los CUE no les doy mucha bola. Tengo todos los CUE de todos los albumes que tengo en flac, pero solo los uso cuando quiero regenerar el CD original a partir de los track o de una imagen flac.
> Sobre las imágenes que tenía, las partí a todas en los tracks correspondientes y generé un CUE nuevo para el conjunto de tracks. Eso me elimina la necesidad de los CUE y puedo seleccionar tracks individuales sin ningún problema.
> En el Mupeace no te hace falta el CUE por que podés mandar un album completo a la playlist haciendo "click" en el nombre del album sin levantar el dedo. Te aparece un menú con muchas opciones y entre ellas hay varias para mandar a la playlist, seleccionás la que quieras y listo.


Si, lo uso así. Pero carga el disco completo... Leí por ahí que separar un flac en tracks no es aconsejable porque no recuerdo que problema genera con la integridad del archivo. Se pierde algo que no recuerdo que era... Capaz mandaron fruta... El tema es que las CUE generadas con EAC son non-compliant y sólo son válidas para grabar con EAC. Si las usas en otro software no va parece... No lo probé, sólo repito lo que leí por hydrogenaudio. 

Estoy escuchando Mitre en HD y stereo. Me falta Emily Blunt y soy feliz.

El streaming se corta cuando la red se congestiona. Pero ya no se lo achaco al mpd. 

Tendríamos que armar una box mpd con display con Arduino. He visto algunos vídeos pero no investigué... Son con raspberry en cajas chiquitas, y display monocromático con info de track, tiempo, etc...

Ya estoy delirando!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 8, 2016)

Kebra dijo:


> Si, lo uso así. Pero carga el disco completo... Leí por ahí que separar un flac en tracks no es aconsejable porque no recuerdo que problema genera con la integridad del archivo. Se pierde algo que no recuerdo que era... Capaz mandaron fruta... El tema es que las CUE generadas con EAC son non-compliant y sólo son válidas para grabar con EAC. Si las usas en otro software no va parece... No lo probé, sólo repito lo que leí por hydrogenaudio.


Las CUE del EAC no son de lo mejor, pero funcionan OK, y son las que los amigos rusos te prestan junto con el album. Yo tomo las imagenes flac con el CUE que viene, se las mando al Medieval Cue Splitter que las parte en tracks sin reencodearlas y el te genera un nuevo CUE. A este lo borro y genero uno nuevo (full compliant hasta donde sé) con el ImgBurner, que tiene una herramienta para hacerlo, y eso es lo que guardo junto a los tracks. Listo!


----------



## Kebra (Sep 8, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Las CUE del EAC no son de lo mejor, pero funcionan OK, y son las que los amigos rusos te prestan junto con el album. Yo tomo las imagenes flac con el CUE que viene, se las mando al Medieval Cue Splitter que las parte en tracks sin reencodearlas y el te genera un nuevo CUE. A este lo borro y genero uno nuevo (full compliant hasta donde sé) con el ImgBurner, que tiene una herramienta para hacerlo, y eso es lo que guardo junto a los tracks. Listo!


Voy a probarlo. En algún lado leí algo del Medieval... 





Yo sabía que algo había leído... Dicen que Medieval es "crapware". 

https://hydrogenaud.io/index.php?PH...gbltupdi1iev5&topic=57563.msg683198#msg683198


----------



## Kebra (Sep 8, 2016)

Encontré algo interesante... El único tema es que no reconoce archivos con espacios... Pero fuera de eso, funciona muy bien.

http://askubuntu.com/questions/521388/native-flac-cue-splitter


```
#!/bin/bash

# cue splitter


cuebreakpoints $1.cue | shnsplit -o flac $1.flac
```

Uno "mas mejor".

https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=75774


----------



## Kebra (Sep 8, 2016)

Estoy probando con un FLAC 24-192 y a veces se "come" algunos milisegundos del track. El cpu a lo máximo que llegó de carga es 7,6 %...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 8, 2016)

Kebra dijo:


> Yo sabía que algo había leído... Dicen que Medieval es "crapware".
> 
> https://hydrogenaud.io/index.php?PH...gbltupdi1iev5&topic=57563.msg683198#msg683198


Y...diferencias hay, pero te comento que me importan muy poco las diferencias resultantes del corte en sectores de silencio , ya que eso es el problema que informan en HA





Kebra dijo:


> Estoy probando con un FLAC 24-192 y a veces se "come" algunos milisegundos del track.


Es probable, pero es muy dependiente de la carga de la red. 24bits (48 por que es estéreo) a 192kHz de muestreo requieren de mas de 9 Mbps en un solo sentido para mantener estable la provisión de datos al NMP. Para WiFi no pinta nada bien. Para red cableada... no sé, depende la carga...



Kebra dijo:


> El cpu a lo máximo que llegó de  carga es 7,6 %...


Esa es una CPU en serio!.. no la batata que yo tengo. Además el formato FLAC está optimizado para decodificarlo usando enteros, así que la carga sobre la CPU debería ser mínima.

Leé este artículo sobre los formatos de 24 bits 192 kHz: http://people.xiph.org/~xiphmont/demo/neil-young.html#toc_1bv2b


----------



## Kebra (Sep 8, 2016)

Excelente artículo!

Me recuerda uno que leí en AUDIO, donde hablaban de hasta dónde tenía sentido disminuir la distorsión, una vez que ésta dejaba de ser perceptible por el oído.





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y...diferencias hay, pero te comento que me importan muy poco las diferencias resultantes del corte en sectores de silencio , ya que eso es el problema que informan en HA
> [



Yo soy medio talibán de la consola... Además me viene al pelo para ejecutar el script directamente en la pc donde tengo los archivos, y no hacerlo a través de la red desde otra...


----------



## Kebra (Sep 8, 2016)

Che es medio off topic, pero estuve viendo el documento que subiste sobre como diantres funciona el CD, Dr. Zoidberg, y la verdad, es maravilloso. La implementación del MASH de Technics de hacer con 1 bit las cosas mucho mejor que otros con 16 bit.

A cualquiera que te presuma un CD player de U$S 50.000 con un DAC de 16 bit, le mostrás un Technics de U$S 200 con DAC 1 bit y lo dejás masticando bronca audiófila. Recuerdo como me bardearon en un post hace unos años mi 987 precisamente por el DAC...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 8, 2016)

Kebra dijo:


> Recuerdo como me bardearon en un post hace unos años mi 987 precisamente por el DAC...


El que no sabe, es como el que no vé....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 8, 2016)

hace poco estuve leyendo sobre un kernel de baja latencia,ideal para aplicaciones industriales y edicion de video,musica,cnc , no pierde pasos del proceso que este haciendo,
en su caso no perdería los trocitos de música..
aqui encontré donde explican eso
http://blog.desdelinux.net/utilizando-un-kernel-rt-de-baja-latencia/#
no es exactamente el documento que estuve estudiando,pero para la explicación sirve
en el documento que yo estaba estudiando 
estaba como configurar el kernel ,en mi caso dos nucleos
para asignar tareas especificas de alta prioridad a un solo nucleo,
 o sea tomando uno de los nucleos y usarlo en una sola tarea,
si encuentro el link lo subo,esta bueno,
aunque entendí ni la mitad



aquí lo encontré ¡¡¡
https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Professional_audio

y este otro quizás les sirva ,para ver si no se corta el sonido 
http://blog.desdelinux.net/como-asignar-un-programa-un-nucleo-del-cpu-usando-taskset/
PD:
si, me pase a arch ,pero sigo queriendo al debian


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> hace poco estuve leyendo sobre un kernel de baja latencia,ideal para aplicaciones industriales y edicion de video,musica,cnc , no pierde pasos del proceso que este haciendo,
> en su caso no perdería los trocitos de música..
> aqui encontré donde explican eso
> http://blog.desdelinux.net/utilizando-un-kernel-rt-de-baja-latencia/#
> ...


Gracias su-majestad!!!
Pero no es necesario ejecutar un kernel real-time para escuchar música 
Ese tipo de kernel es necesario para edición de audio o para la captura de sonido y reproducción inmediata, como cuando estás grabando varios instrumentos en una placa digital y querés monitorear lo que sale al mismo tiempo. Pero para el problema de Kebra, me late que antes debe verificar el tráfico de red...


----------



## Kebra (Sep 9, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Gracias su-majestad!!!
> Pero no es necesario ejecutar un kernel real-time para escuchar música
> Ese tipo de kernel es necesario para edición de audio o para la captura de sonido y reproducción inmediata, como cuando estás grabando varios instrumentos en una placa digital y querés monitorear lo que sale al mismo tiempo. Pero para el problema de Kebra, me late que antes debe verificar el tráfico de red...


Mi problema es Edesur y la rec@#$&*$#@ ma@#$+&*€¥^¢¢π£€©%℅ que los @#$*%€¥π£¢€!!!!!!!

Una fase 175 y la otra 230-250 y el estabilizador corta por alta...

 Estabilizador que tuve que comprar porque nunca sube de 190 normalmente... Ahora la que normalmente está en 175, tiene 0. 

Cuando la gente se va a dormir sube la tensión a 240-250. Cuando se despiertan y comienzan a consumir, 190. 

En fin... No tengo idea cómo medir la velocidad de la red. Recuerdo que hace años buscaba un medidor de velocidad lan y había un programita para win32  servidor-cliente, pero tengo 3 Debian y un W10... Hay una portátil pero por wifi.

Vosotros conocéis alguno para bash?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2016)

Hay una herramienta que se llama *nload *que sirve para eso. No sé si la mencioné antes, pero yo la usé para ver el ancho de banda que tenía disponible en el NMP. También podés usar *ntop*, pero es un poco mas de lío...


----------



## Kebra (Sep 9, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Hay una herramienta que se llama *nload *que sirve para eso. No sé si la mencioné antes, pero yo la usé para ver el ancho de banda que tenía disponible en el NMP. También podés usar *ntop*, pero es un poco mas de lío...


Ya mismo lo pruebo.





Bueno, hay un promedio de 5,44 Mbit y cuando se producen los cortes, baja el "current" de 5.7 a 3,x...



La placa parece estar funcionando bien...


```
hk@NMP:~$ sudo ethtool eth0
Settings for eth0:
    Supported ports: [ MII ]
    Supported link modes:   10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 
                            100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 
                            1000baseT/Full 
    Supported pause frame use: No
    Supports auto-negotiation: Yes
    Advertised link modes:  10baseT/Half 10baseT/Full 
                            100baseT/Half 100baseT/Full 
                            1000baseT/Full 
    Advertised pause frame use: No
    Advertised auto-negotiation: Yes
    Speed: 100Mb/s
    Duplex: Full
    Port: MII
    PHYAD: 3
    Transceiver: external
    Auto-negotiation: on
    Supports Wake-on: g
    Wake-on: d
    Link detected: yes
hk@NMP:~$
```



La placa del server donde está la música tiene un "current" de 32Mbit mientras veía un mkv de 45GB (Star Wars 7 BR). También escuché el FLAC 192 y la velocidad es la misma que en el MPD, pero nunca cae de 5,5 a 3,x...


----------



## analogico (Sep 9, 2016)

Kebra dijo:


> iertan y comienzan a consumir, 190.
> 
> En fin... No tengo idea cómo medir la velocidad de la red. Recuerdo que hace años buscaba un medidor de velocidad lan y había un programita para win32  servidor-cliente, pero tengo 3 Debian y un W10... Hay una portátil pero por wifi.
> 
> Vosotros conocéis alguno para bash?



*iperf  *


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2016)

Kebra dijo:


> La placa del server donde está la música tiene un "current" de 32Mbit mientras veía un mkv de 45GB (Star Wars 7 BR). *También escuché el FLAC 192 y la velocidad es la misma que en el MPD, pero nunca cae de 5,5 a 3,x...*


En flac 24/192 deberías consumir un BW de 9 Mbps en forma permanente o tener picos de bastante más de 9 Mbps y luego caídas. Depende mucho de la configuración del buffer de recepción del MPD. A 16/44.1 es normal tener picos de 5 Mbps y luego caídas importantes, pero eso es por que el BW disponible le alcanza para leer en "bursts" de alta velocidad y llenar el buffer, así que luego se detiene la lectura hasta que debe empezar a llenar de nuevo el buffer.


----------



## Kebra (Sep 9, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En flac 24/192 deberías consumir un BW de 9 Mbps en forma permanente o tener picos de bastante más de 9 Mbps y luego caídas. Depende mucho de la configuración del buffer de recepción del MPD. A 16/44.1 es normal tener picos de 5 Mbps y luego caídas importantes, pero eso es por que el BW disponible le alcanza para leer en "bursts" de alta velocidad y llenar el buffer, así que luego se detiene la lectura hasta que debe empezar a llenar de nuevo el buffer.


Postea tu conf así la comparo con la mía a ver si hay algo diferente. La mía está stock salvo la dirección smb.





Bien... Probé con 4 MB de buffer, y se corta. Probé con 8 y 10, y se cortó también. Entonces fui a 40MB y ahí, hasta ahora, funciona... Hay picos de 40Mb en la conexión... Y después queda en 1 k... Y en el 3er track hubo un pequeño "salto"...

Ya es medio raro esto...


----------



## Kebra (Sep 9, 2016)

Irónicamente, bajando el buffer a 2MB, funciona mejor... Hasta ahora 2 tracks sin problemas...

Sigue bien aún... No me explico como con menos buffer funciona mejor...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2016)

Kebra dijo:


> Irónicamente, bajando el buffer a 2MB, funciona mejor... Hasta ahora 2 tracks sin problemas...
> 
> Sigue bien aún... No me explico como con menos buffer funciona mejor...


Por que no es solo el largo del buffer sino también el porcentaje del buffer que debe llenar para continuar la reproducción, que es del 10% del tamaño total del buffer. Si agrandás mucho el buffer y no tocás este porcentaje vas a necesitar una mayor cantidad de datos para mantener la reproducción y eso requiere mayor carga contínua de la red.
Por eso, al poner 2MB (que era el valor viejo) de buffer, cargando de a 200K por segundo metés un poco más de 1 segundo de reproducción a 16/44.1... pero hay que ver como se banca a 24/192

Yo tengo 4MB y no recuerdo si el 10% o el 15%, y con eso anda bien con la batata de Access point que tengo...


----------



## Kebra (Sep 9, 2016)

Voy a probarlo... Y te cuento.


----------



## Kebra (Sep 9, 2016)

A ver, el porcentaje que ví es para el "inicio del tema". Ese es el que tenés al 10% o 15%?


```
Buffer Settings

Do not change these unless you know what you are doing.

audio_buffer_size KBYTES	Adjust the size of the internal audio buffer. Default is 4096 (4 MiB).
buffer_before_play PERCENT	Control the percentage of the buffer which is filled before beginning to play. Increasing this reduces the chance of audio file skipping, at the cost of increased time prior to audio playback. Default is 10%
```


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2016)

Sip. Asi es. Tengo apagado el nmp, sino me fijaria.
Dice que es "para inicio del tema", pero si se vacía, se detiene la reproduccion


----------



## Kebra (Sep 10, 2016)

Bueno, lo puse en 20% (me parece que exageré) y hasta ahora anda perfecto... 4096 - 20%.


----------



## Kebra (Sep 16, 2016)

Bien... Como "no tenía nada que hacer" tuve la brillante idea de aprovechar los 4 puertos SATA del mother que usé para el NMP y transplantar mi seedbox/servidor de archivos/media server. 

Así que con un gabinete mas sobrio, comencé. Como ando corto de GB, saqué el WD GREEN 1TB de mi desktop y lo hermané en un bonito LVM con otros 2 WD GREEN 1TB (que eran los que originalmente servían de NAS/seedbox/etc. Obtuve un volumen lógico de 2.64 TB para guardar todo el XXX, digo, documentales que consigo por ahí...

Instalé como siempre, Deluge, samba, y mpd.

Bien... Por alguna razón que no logro comprender, no consigo que el mpd "encuentre" la música, la cual está en el mismo disco que el mpd. Ni directamente ni como link simbólico, no hay caso.

Dr. Zoidberg, como dijeron los Beatles: HELP!



Creo que es un tema de permisos... Me muestra la carpeta, pero vacía...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2016)

Fijate los permisos de la carpeta de musica "por defecto" del mpd.
yo creo que le hice un  chown del directorio de musica al usuario mpd


----------



## Kebra (Sep 16, 2016)

Probé lo que dice la wiki, pero nada...

 # gpasswd -a mpd <your login group>
 $ chmod 710 /home/<your home dir>



Bueno, le dí chown -R mpd y salió. Después le día chmod 777 -R (así puedo acceder desde windows con el usuario samba) y quedó. 

Dr. Zoidberg si fueras mujer te invitaría a salir. 

Ya que estamos... Quiero silenciar mis pcs... Me está molestando el ruidito de los coolers... Tengo de todos los tamaños y velocidades, pero los de 120 (que a pocas vueltas son muy silenciosos) es difícil de montarlos en algunos lugares...

Uno de los motivos de poner todo en una pc, era alejar de mi una pc, ya que la misma está las 24 hs girando... 

Si a alguien le interesa armarse un seedbox, es muy sencillo:

apt-get install deluge deluged deluge-web

Y despues copiar estos scripts, solo hay que cambiar el usuario por el que usen:

http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/UserGuide/Service/DebianUbuntuInitd


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2016)

Menos mal que soy vago...jajaja
La unica forma que me ha dado resultado para silenciar los coolers es cortar con el minitorno la totalidad de las rejas de chapa por donde pasa el aire, de manera que quede un hueco y luego colocar las rejillas de alambre cromado.. de esas que venden en las casas de computacion. Con eso sacas el chiflido molesto, luego hay que silenciar el ventilador alimentandolo con el truco de los 7 volts (dejas el cable de 12v conectado y cambias el cable de masa a los +5 volts.
Con eso deberia bajar bastante el ruido.


----------



## Kebra (Sep 17, 2016)

Si, ya tengo eso en la desktop por obra divina del gabinete que le manda entre 7 y 8 volts según necesidad. El mother le manda 10V al "chasis fan" (les recomiendo MSI, ya que como un burro hice un corto con la punta del tester mientras medía eso, y el mother ni se inmutó). El Intel al final se quemó parece... Al menos el bus PCIE. Y no consigo placa de video PCI a menos que Marty McFly la vaya a buscar al año 98... En fin...
Volviendo al tema, me encuentro con un drama mayor ahora. El fan del cooler del micro hace ruido a rodamiento... Y está sellado. La parte posterior donde la mayoría de los fan tiene una tapita de goma bajo la etiqueta, no existe. Voy a ver como me las arreglo para hacerle un orificio sin destruirlo, y ver si puedo desarmarlo o en su defecto ponerle algún aceite. 

Deberían ser MAGLEV esos fan.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2016)

Luego de comentar con Kebra como silenciar un poco los ventiladores del media player para que no molesten, y luego de comentar lo mismo con cyverlarva *en este post*, me decidí a quitar la rejilla de la fuente del NMP y ponerle una de alambre cromado (que tiene sección redonda y no causa turbulencia en el aire expulsado). Esta PC ya tenía el "mod" hecho hacía mucho tiempo, pero cuando le cambié la fuente AT por una ATX quedó en el olvido.

Bueno, la tarea es muy simple si tienen un minitorno o una tijera para cortar metales (no tan fácil... pero vá con paciencia). La primer foto es de la fuente tal como viene (ya sin la tapa y el ventilador), con la rejilla "ruidosa":



La segunda foto es con la rejilla ya cortada con el minitorno y disco reforzado con fibra de vidrio:



La ultima es la fuente ya armada, con la nueva rejilla y el mismo ventilador:



De ruido vá bastaaaaaaaante mejor, y el ventilador ya tenía aplicado el truco de los 7 volts. *En este sitio* hay mucha info útil, incluyendo un pequeño agregado para asegurarse que el ventilador arranque siempre con 7 volts (yo no he pasado por ninguno que no arrancara y el truco lo he aplicado mas de 10 veces, pero es probable que ocurra con algún modelo... no sé).

También les dejo las specificaciones del ventilador, tomadas del sitio de Sunon, donde se puede apreciar que es un ventilador bastante ruidoso a 33 *dBA*.


----------



## Kebra (Sep 18, 2016)

De mis dos fuentes, la 24/7 del NMP/NAS/porn-databese/movie-database tiene un solo fan de 120 que gira  sobre un disipador grande, muy silencioso, y no tiene fan atrás. Es 450 reales. Y la desktop tiene una 550 gamer con FAN de 120 abajo y fan común atrás, con la rejilla de alambre "bañado en oro" (es de color dorado). Menos silenciosa que la otra, pero es entendible, ya que tiene otro FAN. 

Mi problema no son las fuentes... El gabinete desktop tiene 3 FAN laterales, uno frontal-inferior y uno posterior-superior (abajo de la fuente). Y la "rejilla" son agujeros en la chapa... Tengo 3 silbatos laterales, uno frontal, y el posterior es silencioso. Y el server tiene uno lateral (silbato) sobre el micro, uno frontal (silbato) uno posterior silencioso y uno superior en el techo del gabinete, silencioso.

Esto me lleva a otra pregunta: ¿presión positiva o negativa?



Genial el artículo sobre como reducir el ruido!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2016)

Cuando hay mas de un ventilador, debe preveerse una circulacion del aire que cubra el mayor volumen posible. De esta manera algunos ventiladores deben generar presion positiva y otros negativa, de forma que se logren las presiones de funcionamiento especificadas por el fabricante.
Como calcular esto es un despelote, yo al menos buscaria que el volumen ingresado sea lo mas parecido posible al extraido.

PD: es una lastima que el autor de cpemma.co.uk muriera en el 2008 y que luego desapareciera el sitio. Por fortuna "la maquina del tiempo de la web" logro capturarla.


----------



## Kebra (Sep 18, 2016)

Bueno, felizmente les cuento que hice el mod de los 7v, y es el paraíso. El server no lo escucho a 2 metros. Nada. Se que está encendido por el display con la temperatura del disipador del micro.

Ahora, la que cambió drásticamente es la desktop, con 4 turbinas de Boeing agarradas a la chapa, ahora apenas se escucha. 

Lo hice intercambiando una "patita" del molex en cada PC. Como los FAN vienen con un macho y una hembra, lo otros fueron "en cadena" tras esa modificada.

Una vez mas nuestra vida es mejor gracias al valioso aporte del Dr. Zoidberg. Se merece unas sardinas, la cuales se extinguieron por SU culpa. (Sólo para entendidos).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 18, 2016)

Kebra dijo:


> Bueno, felizmente les cuento que hice el mod de los 7v, y es el paraíso. El server no lo escucho a 2 metros. Nada. Se que está encendido por el display con la temperatura del disipador del micro.
> 
> Ahora, la que cambió drásticamente es la desktop, con 4 turbinas de Boeing agarradas a la chapa, ahora apenas se escucha.


Una recomendación: como vos tenes un server "multipropósito, monitorea las temperaturas para ver como se comporta el mod, sobre todo en verano...



Kebra dijo:


> Lo hice intercambiando una "patita" del molex en cada PC. Como los FAN vienen con un macho y una hembra, lo otros fueron "en cadena" tras esa modificada.


  
Yo tuve que pelar cables dentro de la fuente 



Kebra dijo:


> Una vez mas nuestra vida es mejor gracias al valioso aporte del Dr. Zoidberg. Se merece unas sardinas, la cuales se extinguieron por SU culpa. (Sólo para entendidos).


----------



## Kebra (Sep 18, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Una recomendación: como vos tenes un server "multipropósito, monitorea las temperaturas para ver como se comporta el mod, sobre todo en verano...



En este momento con 23,3ºC en el ambiente, la sonda que está metida entre las láminas del disipador, y en contacto con la base del mismo (lo mas cercano al core del micro a ojímetro) marca 25,0ºC a 25,9ºC. Sube y baja. Supongo que el micro (que debe estar a mayor temperatura) sube y baja las RPM del FAN, y por eso esa variación.

Sin flash








Con flash. No presten atención a la mugre en la mesa que tuve la brillante idea de pintar con NEGRO MATE. Imposible limpiarla...







En verano el acondicionador de aire le pegaría justo al lateral si lo apunto hacia abajo, pero por razones obvias lo tengo apuntando hacia arriba.



Acá la salida de "sensors".


```
hk@MEDIA:~$ sensors
atk0110-acpi-0
Adapter: ACPI interface
Vcore Voltage:    +1.34 V  (min =  +0.85 V, max =  +1.60 V)
 +3.3 Voltage:    +3.38 V  (min =  +2.97 V, max =  +3.63 V)
 +5 Voltage:      +5.12 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.50 V)
 +12 Voltage:    +12.10 V  (min = +10.20 V, max = +13.80 V)
CPU FAN Speed:   3026 RPM  (min =  600 RPM, max = 7200 RPM)
CPU Temperature:  +40.0°C  (high = +60.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)
MB Temperature:   +30.0°C  (high = +45.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)

k8temp-pci-00c3
Adapter: PCI adapter
Core0 Temp:   +36.0°C
Core0 Temp:   +22.0°C
Core1 Temp:   +42.0°C
Core1 Temp:   +35.0°C

hk@MEDIA:~$
```


----------



## Kebra (Sep 19, 2016)

Aprovecho que me encontré con un pequeño problemita para comentar algo. Una "box" de Joe Cocker en FLAC vino sin "taguear" y el cliente del MPD no levantaba la info de carátulas, etc., de manera que me ví obligado a "taguear" los 14 discos a mano... O casi.

Existe una (entre muchas) utilidad para "taguear" lo que sea, aunque sólo está para Windows... Pero de todas las que probé es la que mejor funciona, la mas rápida, y la mas precisa.

Es FREE y pueden descargarla de este sitio: http://www.xdlab.ru/en/

Se llama TAG SCANNER. Busca la información online en base a los tracks seleccionados (es muy intuitivo) y ofrece las posibles coincidencias (jamás se equivocó ) para agregar el TAG a los tracks.


---------------------------------------------------------------

Encontré en el sarcófago de Chernobyl / garage / taller dos hermosas bobinas de funda helicoidal para cables (le decíamos "elysin" por la marca hace como 20 años) y aproveché para acomodar los cables dentro del "server", después de ver lo mismo en el NMP del Dr. Zoidberg. Veremos como se comporta en verano...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 20, 2016)

Voy a probar el TagScanner, por que parece muy bueno  
Yo suelo usar el "tagueador" del foobar2000 (que solo usa freedb) y el *Mp3Tag* que a pesar del nombre taggea cualquier cosa y usafreedb, musicbrainz, amazon y otras como base de tags. El problema es que algunas pocas veces no encuentra los tags correctos (si es que existen ), y cuando tiene varias opciones, te dá para elegir pero no indica algún indice de certeza para cada opción.


----------



## Kebra (Sep 20, 2016)

El TagScanner cuando no encuentra automáticamente, te da la opción de escribir el título en el cuadrito de búsqueda y te tira las opciones posibles.

Agregué otro "mod" al server... Le pegué a la tapa, frente al mother y rígidos, unos pedazos de FONAC que me sobraron de los baffles... Se redujo aún mas el ruido...

Lo ideal sería cubrir todo lo posible de chapa interior con gomaespuma como la que viene con algunos mothers... Es mas fina, y mas manejable dentro del gabinete.


----------



## analogico (Sep 20, 2016)

Kebra dijo:


> ..
> mas manejable dentro del gabinete.



pero coloca todo en un gabinete de exterior afuera de la casa
y solo entras los cables 





cero ruido


----------



## Kebra (Sep 20, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> pero coloca todo en un gabinete de exterior afuera de la casa
> y solo entras los cables
> http://giomx.com/media/catalog/prod...08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/1/110413034034arriba.jpg
> 
> cero ruido









No, estoy limitado por el cable de audio al amplificador. Además eso no tendría ventilación... Entre los 7V y el FONAC el ruido es imperceptible a 2m, que es a la distancia a la que estoy siempre.


----------



## Kebra (Sep 24, 2016)

Encontré un programa EXCELENTE para FTP desde terminal. Tiene todas las opciones y más que los programas con GUI.

lftp (LFTP)


https://lftp.yar.ru/lftp-man.html


Les dejo el dato por si no lo conocían. Me salvó a mi!


----------



## analogico (Oct 3, 2016)

han pensado en usar 
tiny core  linux


 para el server


----------



## Kebra (Oct 4, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> han pensado en usar
> tiny core  linux
> 
> 
> para el server



Para mis necesidades, no tiene sentido. Con la última versión de Debian me sobra procesador y el espacio en disco ocupado por el sistema es despreciable en comparación con los archivos que guardo. Tengo un volumen LVM hecho con 3 discos de 1TB que me da 2.6TB reales. No uso entorno gráfico, de hecho jamás ví en la práctica un servidor Linux con entorno gráfico. Tengo un cliente torrent las 24 hs y el mpd, con los servicios necesarios para que todo funcione. El promedio de carga es de 0.15 (15%) con algún pico de 0.33 (33%).
Incluso en hardware mas antiguo el rendimiento es similar. 
Por otro lado, jamás lo probé, en cambio Debian lo manejo con lo ojos cerrados, debido a los años que llevo con él. Tiene sus mañas, pero de todas las distribuciones que probé, es la que mas me gusta.


----------



## analogico (Oct 4, 2016)

no lo digo por eso,   es que tyni se demora 3 segundos  arrancar el entorno grafico
y mucho menos en modo texto 

y es actualizado kernel 4 muchos paquetes listos para instalar y el codigo fuente  y todo lo necesario para recompilar si es necesario

el server no lo pienso tener prendido 24/7 solo lo encendere cuando lo vaya a usar
por eso si es importante el tiempo de arranque


con debian  seria mucho mas facil  instalar todo por que ya es algo conocido 
 pero no pude reducir mucho el tiempo de arranque 
y tendria que hacerle grandes modificaciones que no tengo ganas de hacer


----------



## Kebra (Oct 4, 2016)

Pero tanto demora el inicio? Yo no lo cronometré, pero desde que toco el botón de power y mientras enciendo el amplificador y desbloqueo el celular y arranco la app, el servidor arrancó. 

Estuve teniendo problemas con los permisos otra vez... Ahora estoy haciendo bind al directorio por defecto del mpd que en teoría tiene los permisos requeridos. Igualmente tuve que darle chmod -R 777 a 3 directorios...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 4, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> no lo digo por eso,   es que tyni se demora 3 segundos  arrancar el entorno grafico
> y mucho menos en modo texto


El cachivache que yo tengo demora dos minutos    en arrancar estando apagada, 1 minuto si está hibernando y 10 segundos si está en "Suspensión" .
Lamentablemente, mi PC no dá para más...y demasiado es lo que hace para tener 17 años y no ser muy buena desde el inicio. Ahora he comprado en China un adaptador de tarjeta SD a puerto IDE y cuando los hderm%$&@#~ del correo y de la aduana se decidan a sacarlo de "clasificación" (lleva casi un mes ahí) voy a intentar eliminar el ruido del HD y probar de que arranque un poco más rápido... aunque lo dudo...


----------



## analogico (Oct 7, 2016)

mi cachivache es solo un poco mas nuevo  es el que le sigue


----------



## EdgardoCas (Oct 8, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El cachivache que yo tengo demora dos minutos    en arrancar estando apagada, 1 minuto si está hibernando y 10 segundos si está en "Suspensión" .
> Lamentablemente, mi PC no dá para más...y demasiado es lo que hace para tener 17 años y no ser muy buena desde el inicio. Ahora he comprado en China un adaptador de tarjeta SD a puerto IDE y cuando los hderm%$&@#~ del correo y de la aduana se decidan a sacarlo de "clasificación" (lleva casi un mes ahí) voy a intentar eliminar el ruido del HD y probar de que arranque un poco más rápido... aunque lo dudo...


Por la edad de tu PC, seguramente es imposible, pero la solución para arranques lentos son los SSD. Mi notebook nueva con Win10 tarda 2 parpadeos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 16, 2016)

Luego de recordar en mis oraciones a los amigos de la AFIP y del Correo Argentino, finalmente llegó el conversor de tarjeta SD a conector IDE (ojo! de 40 pines!!!... la mayoría de los que venden son de 44 pines para notebooks... menos mal que me dí cuenta a tiempo). Por módicos 9.50 obamas conseguimos esto:



La tarjeta SD la compré cerca de mi casa por que me salía mas barato que traerla  . Es una SD de 8 GB clase 10 para que se parezca un poco a la velocidad del disco (graba a 9 Mbytes/s y lee a 30 Mbytes/s), pero creo que voy a tener que comprar otra por que el disco de 8 GB tiene un poco más de 8 GB  y me falla el comando dd al final de la copia.

Sigamos...., me encontré  un video que explicaba que hacer cuando la PC no reconocía a la tarjeta SD y el conversor (un problema de lectura de la geometría de los discos).






Por supuesto que no todo es tan fácil como en el video, ya que no puedo usar un diskette por que no tengo diskettera en el NMP (diskettes nuevos si tengo jajajajajaja!!), así que tuve que armar un CD booteable en DOS que tuviera dentro al programa whatide que habla el video. Les dejo el ISO del CD en el ZIP adjunto (usarlo es fácil: se pone, bootean y al finalizar les aparece una suerte de CD virtual en la unidad R: que tiene todos los programa básicos de DOS y el whatide).

Bueno, esta vez tuve suerte y el BIOS reconoció sin problemas al adaptador y a la SD de 8 GB.



Pero igual corrí el whatide para verificar la información del BIOS, por que como es medio viejo y no muy confiable...
En fin, whatide reportó:
Cylinders: 15441
Heads: 16
Sectors: 63
con soporte activado para LBA y DMA, que es lo mismo que dice el BIOS  Que tul..??? 

Si puedo terminar de duplicar el disco, vuelvo mas tarde, si nó... cuando compre otra SD Clase 10.


----------



## analogico (Oct 17, 2016)

despues de hacer las pruebas
 celeron1000 256 ram 

ubuntu server   boot demasiado lento, descartado

la diferencia en arranque tynilinux y debian8 es minima (ambos son bastante rapidos) despues de instalar todo  
pero en uso en disco 1gb contra 100mb 

como no me importa el uso en disco  tiny descartado

----


ahora para tu clonacion usa clonezilla  o similar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 17, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> ahora para tu clonacion usa clonezilla  o similar


Es mas facil con el comando dd. El clonezilla tiene el mismo problema que el dd, requiere una particion igual o mayor que la que vas a copiar, aunque tenga mucho espacio libre, y no quiero meter mano con el gparted ni el gzip.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2016)

Que hijuemil....
*Paso 1)*-Compré una trajeta de 16 GB, dupliqué con fdisk las particiones respetando los sectores iniciales y finales, le dí el mkswap a la partición de swap, copié la sdb1 del HD a la sda1 de la tarjeta usando el dd (va como piña  ), pero no bootea. En el arranque se detecta el MBR pero no puede cargar la segunda etapa del GRUB por que no encuentra la partición de booteo (aunque con el fdisk se vé joya)  y dice que no hay S.O. para arrancar  .

*Paso 2)*-Monto la partición sda1 de la SD en un directorio del file system del sdb1 y puedo acceder a todos los contenidos y verifica que es un duplicado de la original tal como la copié.

*Paso 3)*-Voy a san google y busco (en inglés por que en español no hay nada) sobre este problema. Resulta que es común pero nadie dá una solución. Algunos pinchan el MBR con un soft que se llama *bootice* pero lo hacen para arrancar en DOS shock. En mi caso me hace pelota la tabla de partición y tengo que hacer todo de nuevo. Otros mandan fruta surtida y nunca dicen como lo arreglaron, si es que lo arreglaron.

*Paso 4)*-Se me ocurre pensar: "Ehhhh... los Raspberry bootean linux desde una SD ".

Thinking....


----------



## analogico (Oct 19, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> del GRUB por que no encuentra la partición de booteo (aunque con el fdisk se vé joya)  y dice que no hay S.O. para arrancar  .
> 
> *Paso 2)*-Monto la partició



el fdisk? hace tiempo que el grub y el fstab usan el uuid  y no el /dev/sdax
unque  se podia camiar al modo antiguo, quizas cambio el uuid y por eso no encuentra la particion


prueba el  filezilla

y creo que el ghost y el acronis no tienen ese problema de particion de destino menor


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> el fdisk? hace tiempo que el grub y el fstab usan el uuid  y no el /dev/sdax
> unque  se podia camiar al modo antiguo, quizas cambio el uuid y por eso no encuentra la particion


Si, pero yo monto la partición "a mano", no desde la fstab. Los UUID no están duplicados por que las particiones se crean "a mano" con el fdisk, pero el problema es que el bootloader del MBR no encuentra la segunda etapa en el PBR y por eso chilla que no hay S.O.
Si ocurriera que el grub me dice que no puede cargar la etapa tres, sería otro el problema. Por otra parte, dupliqué el disco completo en la tarjeta SD

```
dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda bs=1M conv=noerror,sync
```
 y el error de booteo es el mismo (cuando le digo que bootee desde el sda).

Hay otro problema que me llama la atención: con el disco "armado" a mano, con particiones y datos, y dando error de booteo, le reescribí el bootloader del MBR (los primeros 446 bytes del disco, luego sigue la tabla de partición) con el bootloader del HD y la operación me hace percha la tabla de partición, así que el problema está o en la geometría que el disco/BIOS le informa al bootloader (cosa que no es así por que ya la verifiqué con el programa whatide y dá los mismo) o en la forma que se lee la SD antes de cargar el driver de disco de linux. Me inclino por esto último, y ya estoy viendo la posibilidad de usar el syslinux+una partición FAT32 para bootear de un modo medio raro, o bien usar el extlinux para bootear directamente desde una partición ext3/4.

Veremos que onda el fin de semana.... ahora estoy hasta las manos...



LPM!!!... me iba al trabajo y aparecieron los de OCA luego de esperarlos 11 días que me trajeran un paquete desde Bs. As. (deben haber venido caminando, por que no me explico la demora... y tuve que buscar un conocido que me hiciera un contacto, por que en el tracking informaban visitas a mi casa que nunca habían realizado ).
En fin... me llegó la nueva placa de sonido para el NMP!!!  Yo pretendía usar como DAC una Focusrite que había comprado hace un tiempo, pero mi hijo se la quedó para grabar con su banda , así que tuve que salir de compras.
Esta vez gasté menos plata y compré una UCA222 de Behringer. Tiene muy buenas especificaciones, pero solo reproduce hasta 16 bits / 48 kHz, que no es un problema por que ya tengo toda la música en 16/44.1. No la he probado aún ni tengo tiempo de hacerlo por ahora, pero les dejo unas fotos.





Tambien *les dejo el manual*, por si quieren un poco de info.


----------



## analogico (Oct 19, 2016)

y con la consola del grub


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2016)

analogico dijo:


> y con la consola del grub


Es que no levanta nada del GRUB!!!
Luego del POST, el BIOS dice algo como "Searching boot record at IDE-0"... se queda ahí un rato largo y luego que no encuentra un sistema operativo para bootear desde ese disco.

Estuve chusmeando un rato la tarjeta SD, y en las particiones muestra C/H/T=1950/255/63, que es la geometría que usa el driver de Linux, pero el BIOS reporta 31079 (o algo por ahí)/16/63, lo mismo que el whatide. Claro que si intenta bootear desde ahí puede hacer cualquier cosa, pero el otro HD reporta algo similar y sin embargo funciona... mepa que le voy a forzar la geometría al BIOS.


----------



## analogico (Oct 19, 2016)

searching boot record at IDE-0"

ese mensaje es de la bios


o sea que no hace nada  no esta boteable la tarjeta


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2016)

Perdón, en el arranque el BIOS dice "Searching boot record at IDE-0... *found*" y ahí se queda esperando hasta que tira el error de falta del SO


analogico dijo:


> o sea que no hace nada  no esta boteable la tarjeta


Parcialmente booteable, pero el dd de device a device duplicó todo, así que el MBR y el PBR del HD están copiados en el mismo lugar.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 20, 2016)

Anoche me liberé un poco mas temprano y luego de cenar me mandé a probar la UCA222.
La conecté a un puerto USB de placa que tengo montada en el NMP y lo prendí. No fuí monitoreando la carga de los drivers ALSA ni nada, pero Ubuntu la reconoció al toque, sin tener que configurar ni instalar NADA!!!  
Desde el Mupeace elegí la nueva "placa" de sonido como salida (ya la tenía configurada desde mis pruebas con la Focusrite), elegí una radio y me puse a escuchar...
  
La UCA222 es completamente "transparente" y tiene un nivel de ruido muuuuy inferior a la batata on-board que estaba usando... de hecho, los tweeters están completamente silenciosos, así que tiene un muy buen filtrado de la alimentación vía USB.

Si alguien busca un DAC 100% operativo, de excelente calidad y de bajo precio, les recomiendo esta interfaz si pueden vivir con audio en 16/44.1 o 16/48 kHz. Si pretenden usarla para grabación y *postprocesamiento*, ahí ya les recomiendo usar otra cosa... por que graba muy bien, pero la resolución de 16 bits no permite procesar digitalmente sin perjudicar (un poco) la señal adquirida.


----------



## Kebra (Oct 23, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Perdón, en el arranque el BIOS dice "Searching boot record at IDE-0... *found*" y ahí se queda esperando hasta que tira el error de falta del SO
> 
> Parcialmente booteable, pero el dd de device a device duplicó todo, así que el MBR y el PBR del HD están copiados en el mismo lugar.



No sé si te sirva, pero a mí EL ÚNICO PROGRAMA que me hizo booteable el instalador de Windows 10 en usb, es RUFUS. 

https://rufus.akeo.ie/

Con dd me dejaba corrupto el pen drive, al igual que todos los otros softwares que probé.



Ah lo mío es genial, había venido a comentar otra cosa, y con el tema del Rufus, me olvidé. 

Encontré esta linda aplicación FREE para windows 10 

http://opengd.org/chimney/chimney.html

Cliente MPD para Windows 10. Se instala en segundos y con solo poner la ip del MPD ya está funcionando.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 26, 2016)

Kebra dijo:


> No sé si te sirva, pero a mí EL ÚNICO PROGRAMA que me hizo booteable el instalador de Windows 10 en usb, es RUFUS.
> https://rufus.akeo.ie/
> Con dd me dejaba corrupto el pen drive, al igual que todos los otros softwares que probé.


Claro que Rufus funciona, pero solo sirve (hasta donde pude analizar) para bootear imágenes ISO desde un pendrive o una SD card, lo que viene muy bien para instalar el soft  (Win10 en tu caso). Pero yo no quiero bootear una ISO, yo quiero bootear una "imagen" de disco de un sistema ya instalado, pero hay algún problema que aún no encuentro. Lo que iba a intentar hacer es bootear con syslinux desde una partición FAT/FAT32 y desde ahí enganchar el bootloader de la etapa 2 de GRUB, o ni usar el GRUB y arrancar todo usando extlinux (el syslinux no me convence mucho por que requiere particiones FAT y la imagen del HD solo tiene particiones EXT4).


----------



## analogico (Oct 26, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ...(el syslinux no me convence mucho por que requiere particiones FAT y la imagen del HD solo tiene particiones EXT4).


 otra opcio es el grub4dos y la gracia que tiene es que usa el mismo archivo del antiguo grub

otro problema puede ser una incompatibiidad del disco con la bios lo mas seguro es que use un firmware mas avanzado

y despues boteando desde el otro disco  aparecen  los archivos por que es gestionados por el kernel

lo note al  instalar el disco de 500gb en el celeron socket 370
la bios lo detecta como 136gb  y el kernel  lo detecta bien

hecho que no me da confinaza y detuvo el proyecto


----------



## Kebra (Oct 27, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Claro que Rufus funciona, pero solo sirve (hasta donde pude analizar) para bootear imágenes ISO desde un pendrive o una SD card, lo que viene muy bien para instalar el soft  (Win10 en tu caso). Pero yo no quiero bootear una ISO, yo quiero bootear una "imagen" de disco de un sistema ya instalado, pero hay algún problema que aún no encuentro. Lo que iba a intentar hacer es bootear con syslinux desde una partición FAT/FAT32 y desde ahí enganchar el bootloader de la etapa 2 de GRUB, o ni usar el GRUB y arrancar todo usando extlinux (el syslinux no me convence mucho por que requiere particiones FAT y la imagen del HD solo tiene particiones EXT4).



Aparentemente esto hace lo que necesitás:

http://hddguru.com/software/HDD-Raw-Copy-Tool/

Acá hay otra opción (si podés instalar otra vez):

http://askubuntu.com/questions/1689...-as-normal-instalation-not-live/168963#168963


----------



## Kebra (Nov 22, 2016)

Bien, luego de maldecir a diestra y siniestra al fin hallé 3 (si, tres) radios AM en buena calidad para escuchar en el NMP. Cómo son las 3 que escucho, no busqué mas, pero les dejo las url/m3u y lo mas importante, el método que utilicé para obtenerlas.

Radio Mitre.

El método fue google, y obtuve la siguiente url que funciona perfectamente:

http://201.212.5.145/Mitre790.aac

Para que el mpd la levante hay que crear un archivo m3u con esa línea, y listo.


Continental.

http://17553.live.streamtheworld.com/CONTINENTALAAC.aac

También hay que poner la línea en un m3u, y listo.


LaRed

Aquí la cosa fue diferente... Esta emisora cambia dinámicamente la url, por lo que tuve que descargar el archivo m3u8 y renombrarlo a m3u para que el mpd lo encuentre.

El contenido del archivo es:


```
#EXTM3U
#EXT-X-STREAM-INF:PROGRAM-ID=1,BANDWIDTH=32000,CODECS="mp4a.40.2"
[url]http://lsdlrhls-lh.akamaihd.net/i/laredHLS_1@59923/index_1_a-p.m3u8?sd=10&rebase=on[/url]
#EXT-X-STREAM-INF:PROGRAM-ID=1,BANDWIDTH=32000,CODECS="mp4a.40.2"
[url]http://lsdlrhls-lh.akamaihd.net/i/laredHLS_1@59923/index_1_a-b.m3u8?sd=10&rebase=on[/url]
```

Ahora lo importante. En un principio utilicé el método ctrl+u para ver el código fuente de la página de cada radio, pero no funciona para reproductores "sofisticados" como js y flash... Entonces encontré un software maravilloso: URL helper. Este soft simplemente "escucha" lo que pasa en nuestra placa de red y cuando "oye" datos multimedia nos avisa y registra la url. Con sólo leer nos damos cuenta qué url copiar (si bien el programa a veces acierta con la url de audio y la registra en una pestaña aparte, generalmente hay que buscarla a mano, lo cual no es nada difícil) y si es un archivo de audio hay que copiar la url. En caso de ser una m3u, hay que decargarla como archivo.

Dejo los ejemplos de continental y la red:







Al copiar la url seleccionada, obtenemos esto:


```
http://17973.live.streamtheworld.com/CONTINENTALAAC?CSEGID=2000&tdsdk=js-2.6&pname=TdPlayerApi&pversion=2.6&banners=swf%2Cvpaid&streamtheworld_user=1&uuid=2f29227f-a323-405c-b0ff-2a0743fcec8d
```


Lo cual es un desastre que hay que "limpiar". No hay un método exacto para ésto, acá tienen que valerse de su intuición, pero es bastante lógico una vez que se dan cuenta. Recuerden que el contenido multimedia estaba identificado como "flv", lo que nos hace suponer que es un archivo AAC y dentro de esa url hay una parte donde esas tres letras se ven claramente, por lo tanto, la url limpia sería:


```
http://17973.live.streamtheworld.com/CONTINENTALAAC.aac
```


Para La Red el método es similar, pero hay que descargar el archivo m3u8 que se identifica observando la lista de urls:






Como se ve en la imagen, las url señaladas muestran una serie de números que si es comparada con las anteriores, varían de manera creciente. Si utilizamos la última url, funcionará, pero sólo una vez. La próxima vez dará error, por lo que hay que utilizar el archivo m3u8. Una vez descargado, renombrar a m3u y listo.

El software lo encuentran en google y si tienen problemas para el proceso de compra, les explico como hacerlo... Aunque es full durante 21 días el demo, con lo cual es suficiente para capturar las radios que les interesen.


----------



## Kebra (Dic 31, 2016)

A pedido del Dr. Zoidberg actualizo temperaturas del sistema en modo "verano":

hk@MEDIA:~$ sensors
atk0110-acpi-0
Adapter: ACPI interface
Vcore Voltage:    +1.39 V  (min =  +0.85 V, max =  +1.60 V)
 +3.3 Voltage:    +3.38 V  (min =  +2.97 V, max =  +3.63 V)
 +5 Voltage:      +5.12 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.50 V)
 +12 Voltage:    +12.10 V  (min = +10.20 V, max = +13.80 V)
CPU FAN Speed:   3245 RPM  (min =  600 RPM, max = 7200 RPM)
CPU Temperature:  +48.0°C  (high = +60.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)
MB Temperature:   +33.0°C  (high = +45.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)

k8temp-pci-00c3
Adapter: PCI adapter
Core0 Temp:   +49.0°C
Core0 Temp:   +38.0°C
Core1 Temp:   +54.0°C
Core1 Temp:   +50.0°C

hk@MEDIA:~$


----------



## Kebra (Jun 28, 2017)

Bueno, sigo en mi cruzada de poder escuchar radios online con mpd (o cualquier reproductor que no sea la pesada página de la maldita radio con toneladas de pop up y basura ) pero estoy perdiendo como en la guerra.

Hay 2 problemas:

-La proliferación de radios "ilegales" que están en la misma frecuencia o cerca de las radios que queremos escuchar.  

-La infinita estupidez de los que hacen esos reproductores flash o js que cargan y cargan porquerías. 

El primer problema me obliga a morir en internet, donde me encuentro con el segundo problema.


Analizando como se manejan estos players, descubrí que te envían los paquetes de audio en fragmentos de "x" segundos. Por lo tanto si uno pone el m3u en su reproductor, sólo hay x segundos de audio.

Acá un ejemplo:


```
#EXTM3U
#EXT-X-VERSION:3
#EXT-X-TARGETDURATION:11
#EXT-X-MEDIA-SEQUENCE:35501
#EXTINF:10.031,
media_w32271645_35501.aac
#EXTINF:10.031,
media_w32271645_35502.aac
#EXTINF:9.962,
media_w32271645_35503.aac
```


¿Cómo hacemos para que esto "funcione" en un player?

Invoco a los dioses de la programación a que me asistan en esta cruzada.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 29, 2017)

Yo creo que se trata de esto:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynamic_Adaptive_Streaming_over_HTTP
y esto también:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HTTP_Live_Streaming
Habrá que ver...


----------



## analogico (Jun 29, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo creo que se trata de esto:
> [U



parece que si

https://developer.apple.com/library/content/technotes/tn2288/_index.html


----------



## Kebra (Jul 3, 2017)

Bien, luego de horas de búsqueda, encontré esta url


```
http://107.170.2.225:8040/ryp.ogg
```

Que pertenece a Rock And Pop, peeeerooo es de Córdoba. Los programas de la mañana y la tarde (que son los mas escuchados) son los mismos que en Buenos Aires, pero a la noche la cosa no es así. Al menos lo que yo pude escuchar...

De cualquier manera, durante el día, que es cuando mas escuchamos, la podemos aprovechar. No se corta y tiene buena calidad.

Sería interesante armar una base de datos de url "no sucias" de radios.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Jul 4, 2017)

Hola a todos, hace ya un año mas o menos que tengo mi music player  funcionando aceptablemente, después de muchas idas y vueltas, claro, no  había comentado porque siempre voy atrás de ustedes, así que primero el  agradecimiento a Dr Zoidberg por la idea y por compartir el proyecto.

En  mi caso es un Intel Atom 1.8, 2 gb ram que habían descartado porque se  quemó la fuente especial de la mini PC, yo la monté en un gabinete  standard con una fuente normal y anda perfecto.
El SO es debian con entorno Mate, en un principio era sin entorno gráfico pero no pude lograr que monte automáticamente pendrives o celulares, y ya que el hardware va sobrado, le puse Mate y lo manejo con escritorio remoto cuándo quiero copiar archivos (la PC quedó sin periféricos)

Luego de la presentación, me decidí a escribir hoy porque vi que están con el tema de las radios, probé en mi caso con una radio online que quería escuchar (radio que administra un amigo y con la música que a mi me gusta) y logré que funcione creando un archivo Radios.m3u8 en la carpeta de las playlists y poniendo la URL directamente (URL de la transmisión, no la de la página) quedando así:


```
#EXTM3U
#EXTINF:-1,Radio Gamma
http://01.solumedia.com.ar:7351/stream
```
nótese que no es un archivo ogg o aac, simplemente una dirección (desconozco como funciona esto).
Luego agregué otras quedando finalmente así:

```
#EXTM3U
#EXTINF:-1,Radio Gamma
http://01.solumedia.com.ar:7351/stream
#EXTINF:-1,LU20
http://195.154.156.183/radio/40514/stream/77009
#EXTINF:-1,Rock Pop Córdoba
http://107.170.2.225:8040/libertad.ogg
#EXTINF:-1, Continental
http://17973.live.streamtheworld.com/CONTINENTALAAC.aac
```
El código "#EXTINF:-1" lo copié de una playlist que hice para ver qué había adentro de las playlists y por lo que entiendo es lo que muestra el nombre, pero no me funciona con los ogg o aac.

Al final de todo me quedó una playlists de radio que se ve en la interfaz MUSICBOX como en la imágen que adjunto.

Sin mas que comentar, sigo leyendo entre las sombras porque los que saben son ustedes.

un abrazo!


----------



## Kebra (Jul 6, 2017)

Bueno, por alguna razón ahora se volvió loco mi mpd o el servidor de Mitre


```
Jul 06 11:19 : curl: curl failed: The requested URL returned error: 401 Authentication Required
Jul 06 11:19 : player: played "http://201.212.5.145/Mitre790.aac"
```

En foobar funciona.


----------



## Kebra (Jul 12, 2017)

Bueno, les cuento algo que realmente me indigna. Quizá este no es el lugar, pero como me pasó con el NMP supongo que no es off-topic. Es largo, pero cuando lean cuál fue el origen del problema, van a salir corriendo a desarmar todas sus PC.

Hubo cortes de luz la semana pasada, de 1 a 2 horas, en 3 o 4 oportunidades. Comencé a perder conexión con el NMP vía samba, pero mantenía conexión vía web, y vía SSH. Algo rarísimo, ya que nada en la configuración había sido cambiado. Desde Debian no había fallas, sólo desde windows. Supuse que el culpable era windows, y renegué mientras me acordaba de toda la familia Gates.

No hubo caso. Y luego, perdí conexión desde Debian. Reinicié un par de veces el NMP y nada. Lo desconecté y lo traje al lado del monitor, le conecté un teclado, y ahí comenzó la tragedia griega.

El booteo quedaba en "busy box" y me recomendaba un fsck manual urgente.

Supuse que debido a los cortes de luz, algún dato quedó corrupto, y ejecuté fsck, sí a todo, y a esperar.

Booteo nuevamente, y comenzaron los "FAILED" en rojo. Ya algo me olía muy mal...  Tengo 3 discos de 1TB en LVM, por lo que si algún disco tiene errores, sonamos. Durante el enésimo booteo veo que el BIOS no aparece un disco, con lo que mi sistema nervioso ya se puso en rojo.

Abro el gabinete, y reviso las conexiones, y descubro que un conector de alimentación SATA está desintegrándose. El plástico reseco y un par de contactos sulfatados. Pero el plástico parecía haberse convertido en ceniza casi. Los discos son WD GREEN por lo que el consumo es mínimo. 

Lo primero que hice, fue conectar un cable MOLEX-SATA que tenía guardado en su envase original hace como 5 años para reemplazarlo, lo que cualquiera haría en ese caso. Bien, al conectarlo, se desintegró entre mis dedos el conector SATA. Mi incredulidad en ese punto era ilimitada.

Tuve que cortar un conector de una fuente vieja y soldar... Y quedó. No sé cuánto va a durar.

Así que ya saben... Ojo con los conectores SATA de power... Ahora puse un disco IDE con la vieja y resistente ficha MOLEX para el sistema, y el LVM lo monto como una carpeta dentro de /home.

Releven sus máquinas, no vaya a ser que estén cerca de pasar por lo mismo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 28, 2018)

Paseando por el Play Store me encontré una app que estoy usando ahora para controlar el MPD. La app se llama *M.A.L.P* y la descargan desde acá: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.gateshipone.malp
La interfaz es muy linda (la pueden ver en el play store o mejor *ACÁ*), tiene varios temas con diferentes colores, es una interfaz moderna (necesita Android 5 o superior, a diferencia del Mupeace que funciona con Android 2.3). La "contra" es que tiene un poco menos de funcionalidad que Mupeace y* a mí* me cuesta un poco acostumbrarme a la nueva interfaz ya que llevo como tres años con Mupeace, pero este cliente es muy liviano y hasta ahora no me hace lío cacheando imágenes de discos que despues se le mezclan cuando tienen el mismo nombre (típico -> "Greatest Hits").
En fin, si alguien decide probarlo y le gusta, pues me quedo contento


----------



## Kebra (May 13, 2018)

Ya que en post anteriores de este hilo mencionamos las .cue non-compliant del EAC y como separarlas y demás yerbas, me parece interesante dejar este dato piola, si es que no lo conocían. Buscando en los foros de medio mundo tratando de solucionar un problema con el grabador de cds del EAC, un usuario explicó que el mismo desarrollador del EAC aconseja NO USAR la herramienta de grabación del EAC porque nunca pudo acceder a ciertos parámetros de las unidades de CD que sólo podían brindarle los fabricantes, debido supongo a que el EAC es, digamos, una aplicación "non-santa" para la industria.
Bien, existe una aplicación desde al año 2002 que es exclusiva para grabar cds de audio, totalmente free, y según dicen por ahí es la mejor herramienta sobre la faz de la tierra para grabar audio. Está discontinuado, pero en este link pueden descargarlo:

burrrn.net – The home of Burrrn and Mr QuestionMan » Burrrn

Ah, eso sí, es muy pesada... 2MB...

Ya la probé, y funcionó de manera perfecta a la primera.

Prueben y me cuentan...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 2, 2018)

Kebra dijo:


> Bueno, por alguna razón ahora se volvió loco mi mpd o el servidor de Mitre
> 
> ```
> Jul 06 11:19 : curl: curl failed: The requested URL returned error: 401 Authentication Required
> ...


Quise  "instalar Mitre para escuchar algunos programas".. pero ya no anda en mi versión mpd 19.13



Ninguna funciona.... 
y tampoco funcan en foobar2000...


----------



## Kebra (Jun 6, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Paseando por el Play Store me encontré una app que estoy usando ahora para controlar el MPD. La app se llama *M.A.L.P* y la descargan desde acá: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.gateshipone.malp
> La interfaz es muy linda (la pueden ver en el play store o mejor *ACÁ*), tiene varios temas con diferentes colores, es una interfaz moderna (necesita Android 5 o superior, a diferencia del Mupeace que funciona con Android 2.3). La "contra" es que tiene un poco menos de funcionalidad que Mupeace y* a mí* me cuesta un poco acostumbrarme a la nueva interfaz ya que llevo como tres años con Mupeace, pero este cliente es muy liviano y hasta ahora no me hace lío cacheando imágenes de discos que despues se le mezclan cuando tienen el mismo nombre (típico -> "Greatest Hits").
> En fin, si alguien decide probarlo y le gusta, pues me quedo contento



Me ví obligado a instalarlo, ya que Mupeace parece no ser compatible con Android 7. Acabo de instalar una custom-rom en mi prehistórico pero fierrazo Moto G 1032 modelo 2013 porque era imposible usar la versión Stock, cada día mas lenta, y todo debido a los cientos de aplicaciones que corren en segundo plano en Android (y eso que Motorola te da Andorid limpio, no quiero imaginarme los usuarios de Samsung con todo el bloatware que traen lo que deben sufrir). Instalé la ROM "lineage-14.1-20170228-nightly-falcon-signed.zip" de LineageOS. Se los recomiendo si tienen algún equipo que les funcione lento. La diferencia es la que hay entre una bicicleta y una Ducati. El proceso de instalación es extremadamente sencillo. Solo hace falta un cable USB y ejecutar 2 comandos.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Quise  "instalar Mitre para escuchar algunos programas".. pero ya no anda en mi versión mpd 19.13
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 167649
> 
> ...




Tampoco anda acá. Rivadavia funciona.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2018)

Yo tambien tengo un Lineage-14.1 en mi Moto G 2014 LTE por que con toda la basura que trae el Android original de casualidad podia actualizar algunas apps.

PD: a mi si me funcionaba el mupeace en Android 7.1


----------



## Kebra (Jun 7, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo tambien tengo un Lineage-14.1 en mi Moto G 2014 LTE por que con toda la basura que trae el Android original de casualidad podia actualizar algunas apps.
> 
> PD: a mi si me funcionaba el mupeace en Android 7.1



Ayer lo instalé y hoy ya hay una versión nueva. Está descargando... 

Voy a ver si ahora aparece el mupeace en la play...  Igualmente el M.A.L.P. zafa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2018)

Kebra dijo:


> Igualmente el M.A.L.P. zafa.


El MALP anda muy bien aunque me gustaba mas el mupeace...era mas ... así como para los dinosaurios como yo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 8, 2018)

Kebra dijo:


> Voy a ver si ahora aparece el mupeace en la play.


No está... 
Lo tengo instalado en un celu viejo, pero no tengo la apk. Voy a ver si la rastreo.
Psss...ya la encontré. Acá la subo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 12, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El MALP anda muy bien aunque me gustaba mas el mupeace...era mas ... así como para los dinosaurios como yo.



Yo soy mas del tipo velociraptor pero aun asi soy dinosaurio, espero encaminarme proximamente en un proyecto de esta indole


----------



## Kebra (Ago 19, 2018)

Muchachos, encontré un cliente MPD para Windows que destroza incluso al GMPC  (que debería ser el mejor, pero no). 

Se llama "Cantata". La primera impresión es que es un soft diseñado para Windows 3.11... Pero a los 10 minutos de uso se van a dar cuenta que es el mejor, por lejos.

Incluso carga archivos cue que NINGUN otro cliente puede cargar. Tengo varios cue que con todos los demás clientes dan error, pero Cantanta los carga perfectamente.


También funciona en GNU/Linux...


Bueno, era eso nomás.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 19, 2018)

Yo intente evaluar el "Cantata" hace un par de años, pero no logre instalarlo. Tal vez estsba muy crudo aún...
De todas formas solo lo iba a usar para hacer pruebas desde la PC por que controlo todo desde el celu.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 1, 2018)

Ya estaba podrido de tener que subir la escalera a encender la PC donde está la música para luego bajar a encender el NMP, que ya sabemos que no soporta Wake-On-Lan (WOL) por que es muy viejo, así que se me ocurrió la idea modificar la página web de control remoto del NMP para desde ahí encender la PC que guarda la música que *SI* soporta WOL. Puede que no sea lo mejor, pero al menos me evito una subida de escaleras con la rodilla operada.

Así quedó la nueva página web del NMP:



Lo que está recuadrado en rojo es el nuevo botón que le agregué, y tiene por trabajo enviar un magic-packet WOL para despertar a la PC que guarda la música, que ahora vive hibernando en lugar de apagarse por completo.
De esta forma, solo enciendo el NMP y luego, con pulsar el botón *"Wakeup music storage server"* enciendo la otra PC sin moverme del lugar.
Para que esto funcione hay que instalar el programa *etherwake *(tan dificil como *sudo apt-get install etherwake*) e invocarlo con la dirección de capa MAC de la placa de red de la PC remota que quieren encender con WOL.

Lean *este post anterior* para ver que es lo mínimo necesario para que funcione el acceso vía página web.

Les dejo adjunto el archivo _index.cgi_ (en formato zip) que se encarga de mostrar esa pantalla y ejecutar los comandos de cada botón. Si a alguien le sirve, me sentiré contento.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Sep 10, 2018)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Así quedó la nueva página web del NMP:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 170395
> Les dejo adjunto el archivo _index.cgi_ (en formato zip) que se encarga de mostrar esa pantalla y ejecutar los comandos de cada botón. Si a alguien le sirve, me sentiré contento.



Hola Doc, por supuesto que sirve , en mi red tengo una página con los accesos a cada servicio que uso (el acceso web a mopidy, torrent y alguna pavada mas), me gustaría agregarle un botón para refrescar la base de datos pero no lo pude hacer, sería ejecutar el comando "mopidy local scan" o "mopidyctl local scan", no sé nada de programación así que mas que copiar una plantilla y cambiarle los links no pude hacer, ¿sería posible ejecutar el comando desde un botón en una página local?.

gracias y un saludo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 10, 2018)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> sería ejecutar el comando "mopidy local scan" o "mopidyctl local scan", no sé nada de programación así que mas que copiar una plantilla y cambiarle los links no pude hacer, ¿sería posible ejecutar el comando desde un botón en una página local?


Claro que se puede, pero primero verificá el funcionamiento del comando ejecutándolo manualmente.
Si funciona OK, el cambio es simple:

```
#!/bin/sh

# Perform shell variable expansion for any form data
eval "`/usr/bin/proccgi $*`"

echo -n "Content-type: text/html
Pragma: nocache
cache-control: no-cache, must-revalidate, no-store

<!DOCTYPE html>
<html><head>
<style>
table, th, td {
    border: 1px solid black;
    border-collapse: collapse;
}
th, td {
    padding: 12px;
}
</style>
<title>PolloX - NMP</title></head><body>"
case "$FORM_OKBTN" in
    "System")
        echo "<center><b>System information</b><br><br>"
        echo "<table><tr><td nowrap><pre>"
        /usr/bin/uptime
        echo "</pre></td></tr><tr><td nowrap><pre>"
        /sbin/ifconfig eth0
        echo "</pre></td></tr><tr><td nowrap><pre>"
        /usr/bin/free -m
        echo "</pre></td></tr><tr><td nowrap><pre>"
        cat /proc/asound/card*/pcm*p/sub*/hw_params
        echo "</pre></td></tr><tr><td nowrap><pre>"
        sensors
        echo "</pre></td></tr></table></center>"
        echo "<br></body></html>"
        exit 0
        ;;
    "Mount points")
        echo "<center>Status of mount points<br><br>"
        echo "<table><tr><td nowrap><pre>"
        /bin/df -h
        echo "</pre></td></tr></table></center>"
        echo "<br></body></html>"
        exit 0
        ;;
    "Wakeup music storage server")
        echo "<center>Waking up music storage</center>"
        /usr/sbin/etherwake poner:aca:la:mac:de:la:placa:de:red:donde:esta:la:musica
        echo "<br></body></html>"
        exit 0
        ;;
    "Reset")
        echo "<center>Restarting Player...</center>"
        /sbin/reboot
        echo "<br></body></html>"
        exit 0
        ;;
    "Shutdown")
        echo "<center>Shutting down Player...</center>"
        /sbin/poweroff
        echo "<br></body></html>"
        exit 0
        ;;
    "Suspend")
        echo "<center>Suspending Player...</center>"
        /usr/sbin/pm-suspend&
        echo "<br></body></html>"
        exit 0
        ;;
    "Hibernate")
        echo "<center>Hibernating Player...</center>"
        /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate&
        echo "<br></body></html>"
        exit 0
        ;;
    *)
cat << CLEOF
<center><form method="POST" action="/cgi-bin/index.cgi"><br>
<center><h2>PolloX - NMP</h2></center>
<table>
<tr><td align="center"><h2><b>System commands</b></h2></td></tr>
<tr><td align="center"><input type=submit value="System" name=OKBTN></td></tr>
<tr><td align="center"><input type=submit value="Mount points" name=OKBTN></td></tr>
<tr><td align="center"><input type=submit value="Wakeup music storage server" name=OKBTN></td></tr>
<!-- <tr><td align="center"><input type=submit value="Mount music" name=OKBTN></td></tr> -->
<tr><td align="center"><input type=submit value="Shutdown" name=OKBTN></td></tr>
<tr><td align="center"><input type=submit value="Suspend" name=OKBTN></td></tr>
<tr><td align="center"><input type=submit value="Hibernate" name=OKBTN></td></tr>
<tr><td align="center"><input type=submit value="Reset" name=OKBTN></td></tr>
</table></form></center>
CLEOF
    ;;
esac

echo "<br></body></html>"
```
El código de arriba es un shell-script y tiene la operación repartida en dos partes:
La primera es la que se encarga de ejecutar cada comando usando el *nombre de cada botón* como elemento de selección

```
case "$FORM_OKBTN" in
    "System")
        echo "<center><b>System information</b><br><br>"
        echo "<table><tr><td nowrap><pre>"
        /usr/bin/uptime
        echo "</pre></td></tr><tr><td nowrap><pre>"
        /sbin/ifconfig eth0
        echo "</pre></td></tr><tr><td nowrap><pre>"
        /usr/bin/free -m
        echo "</pre></td></tr><tr><td nowrap><pre>"
        cat /proc/asound/card*/pcm*p/sub*/hw_params
        echo "</pre></td></tr><tr><td nowrap><pre>"
        sensors
        echo "</pre></td></tr></table></center>"
        echo "<br></body></html>"
        exit 0
        ;;
    "Mount points")
        echo "<center>Status of mount points<br><br>"
        echo "<table><tr><td nowrap><pre>"
        /bin/df -h
        echo "</pre></td></tr></table></center>"
        echo "<br></body></html>"
        exit 0
        ;;
    "Wakeup music storage server")
        echo "<center>Waking up music storage</center>"
        /usr/sbin/etherwake poner:aca:la:mac:de:la:placa:de:red:donde:esta:la:musica
        echo "<br></body></html>"
        exit 0
        ;;
    "Reset")
        echo "<center>Restarting Player...</center>"
        /sbin/reboot
        echo "<br></body></html>"
        exit 0
        ;;
    "Shutdown")
        echo "<center>Shutting down Player...</center>"
        /sbin/poweroff
        echo "<br></body></html>"
        exit 0
        ;;
    "Suspend")
        echo "<center>Suspending Player...</center>"
        /usr/sbin/pm-suspend&
        echo "<br></body></html>"
        exit 0
        ;;
    "Hibernate")
        echo "<center>Hibernating Player...</center>"
        /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate&
        echo "<br></body></html>"
        exit 0
        ;;
    *)
```
y la segunda es la que se encarga de dibujar los botones y enviar el comando al servidor para que este lo ejecute:

```
<center><form method="POST" action="/cgi-bin/index.cgi"><br>
<center><h2>PolloX - NMP</h2></center>
<table>
<tr><td align="center"><h2><b>System commands</b></h2></td></tr>
<tr><td align="center"><input type=submit value="System" name=OKBTN></td></tr>
<tr><td align="center"><input type=submit value="Mount points" name=OKBTN></td></tr>
<tr><td align="center"><input type=submit value="Wakeup music storage server" name=OKBTN></td></tr>
<!-- <tr><td align="center"><input type=submit value="Mount music" name=OKBTN></td></tr> -->
<tr><td align="center"><input type=submit value="Shutdown" name=OKBTN></td></tr>
<tr><td align="center"><input type=submit value="Suspend" name=OKBTN></td></tr>
<tr><td align="center"><input type=submit value="Hibernate" name=OKBTN></td></tr>
<tr><td align="center"><input type=submit value="Reset" name=OKBTN></td></tr>
</table></form></center>
```

Entonces lo que hay que hacer es cambiar el nombre a uno de los botones (o agregar un boton nuevo, pero lo otro es más fácil), por ejemplo el de Reset, que quedaría:

```
<tr><td align="center"><input type=submit value="Refrescar Base de Datos" name=OKBTN></td></tr>
```
Con eso, aparece un botón que dice "*Refrescar Base de Datos*"
Ahora tenemos que agregar la ejecución del comando que vos necesitás y para eso hay que modificar, en la primera parte, el bloque que correspondía al *Reset*, cambiándole el string de selección, el comando a ejecutar y el cartelito que escribe mientras trabaja. Antes era así:

```
"Reset")
        echo "<center>Restarting Player...</center>"
        /sbin/reboot
        echo "<br></body></html>"
        exit 0
        ;;
```
y ahora quedaría:

```
"Refrescar Base de Datos")
        echo "<center>Releyendo musica...</center>"
        /ruta/al/mopidy local scan 
        echo "<br></body></html>"
        exit 0
        ;;
```
Y con eso debería ser suficiente.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Sep 10, 2018)

Gracias Doc, el comando en forma manual funciona correctamente, lo vengo usando así desde que armé la primera versión (ya dos años??), voy a implementarlo en estos dias y les cuento como me fué.

Muchas gracias y un abrazo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 20, 2019)

Aprovechando un poco las vacaciones y la parva de cosas que tengo colgadas por hacer, decidí modificar un poco el control del NMP. Como ya comenté antes, el NMP está en el living de mi casa y la PC donde está la musica está en mi escritorio del primer piso, lo que me obliga a subir a escalera para encenderla antes de escuchar música y luego subir nuevamente para apagarla luego de la "sesión" de escucha. Como me operaron de una rodilla que quedó muy bien pero también me tengo que operar la otra, no me hace mucha gracia estar subiendo y bajando la escalera para estas cosas menores. Acá les paso un equema de como está la cosa:



Por otra parte el NMP no admite WOL (Wake-On-Lan) por que es muuuy viejo así que no hay otra que encenderlo manualmente, pero como tiene un ACPI que anda "bien", al menos permite manejar la energía de forma remota y apagarlo, tal como mostré hace ya un tiempo.

*Gestión de la PC con música*
La solución al problema de la escalera es controlar por red el encendido y el apagado de la "PC con música". Encenderla es simple por que esta PC si que admite WOL (le tuve que flashear el último BIOS por que el viejo tenía pinchado el WOL y la gestión de la memoria), pero apagarla no es tan simple por que es una PC con Windows 7 y yo la voy a gestionar desde un celular con Android, el cual no quiero cargar con aplicaciones raras por que usa un Android Lineage muy liviano y con el que vuelaaaa!!!
Por suerte, Windows tiene un comando que permite gestionar el apagado del equipo y se llama *shutdown *(como era de esperarse ), pero hay que buscar alguna forma de dispararlo en forma remota sin tener que loguearse en Windows ni usar cosas raras. La solución llegó de la mano de un muy pequeño y liviano servidor web gratuito llamado *tinyweb* de la empresa Ritlabs. Este servidor ni siquiera se instala (pesa solo 77 Kb), tiene una estructura de directorios muy simple desde el cual puede servir las páginas web y tiene capacidad de ejecutar *CGI*. Vean la imagen para que no se hagan lío por que en la web mandan cualquier fruta:



El directorio *www* lo pueden colgar de donde quieran (yo tengo un disco aparte del que usa el Sistema Operativo y ahí lo puse) lo que sí es importante que respeten esa estructura (en *bin* está el ejecutable, en *log*...los logs y las páginas las sirve a partir de *root*). Una característica de este servidor web es que si no encuentra una página web llamada _*index.htm*_ o _*index.html*_ en la carpeta root, entonces busca y ejecuta alguna página web llamada *index* y de cualquier extensión ejecutble (bueee..no cualquiera pero lean el faq de Ritlabs) en el directorio cgi-bin. Entonces ahí creé una página que se llama *index.cmd* con el siguiente contenido:

```
@echo off
@shutdown /h /f
```
Que básicamente suprime cualquier salida por pantalla e invoca al comando shutdown para que pase la PC a hibernación sin preguntarle a nadie y con eso logramos que la PC se vaya a dormir hasta que la despertemos con un magic-packet WOL. Poner la PC con música en hibernación es muy simple y solo requiere una petición http a su dirección IP (algo del tipo *http://192.168.xxx.yyy* con lo que el servidor ejecutará *index.cmd*)

Hay que mencionar algo importante, y es que este servidor web *NO ES UN SERVICIO* de Windows, por lo tanto requiere iniciar sesión para arrancarlo manualmente o por el grupo Inicio, lo cual resulta bastante incómodo. Como soy un maestro para estas cosas, bajé el *Windows Resource Kit* que contiene una herramienta llamada *srvany.exe* que permite autoinstalarse como servicio y luego arrancar - también como servicio - cualquier programa que se me ocurra. Pues bueno, usé ese programa para ejecutar tinyweb como servicio y así no tener que iniciar sesión. Les copio una imagen de las claves del registro que hay que tocar para que funcione todo OK, y también *LEAN* lean la documentación del *srvany*.



Lo que está tachado corresponde a la estructura de directorios que ustedes elijan, usen la mía como referencia y modifiquen asu antojo sin hacer lío.* Acá tienen como se usa* la aplicacion *srvany* del WRK.

*Gestion desde el NMP*
Ahora hay que retocar un poco la gestión web remota del NMP para incorporar el encendido y apagado remoto de la PC con música desde un único punto y con la m;inima cantidad de recursos. Para eso, modifiqué el archivo index.cgi *que había subido antes* y que reside en el servidor web del *NMP*, y quedó de esta forma:

```
#!/bin/sh

# Perform shell variable expansion for any form data
eval "`/usr/bin/proccgi $*`"

echo -n "Content-type: text/html
Pragma: nocache
cache-control: no-cache, must-revalidate, no-store

<!DOCTYPE html>
<html><head>
<style>
table, th, td {
    border: 1px solid black;
    border-collapse: collapse;
}
th, td {
    padding: 12px;
}
</style>
<title>PolloX - NMP</title></head><body><h2>"
case "$FORM_OKBTN" in
    "System")
        echo "<center><b>System information</b><br><br>"
        echo "<table><tr><td nowrap><pre>"
        /usr/bin/uptime
        echo "</pre></td></tr><tr><td nowrap><pre>"
        /sbin/ifconfig eth0
        echo "</pre></td></tr><tr><td nowrap><pre>"
        /usr/bin/free -m
        echo "</pre></td></tr><tr><td nowrap><pre>"
        cat /proc/asound/card*/pcm*p/sub*/hw_params
        echo "</pre></td></tr><tr><td nowrap><pre>"
        sensors
        echo "</pre></td></tr></table></center>"
        echo "<br></h2></body></html>"
        exit 0
        ;;
    "Mount points")
        echo "<center>Status of mount points<br><br>"
        echo "<table><tr><td nowrap><pre>"
        /bin/df -h
        echo "</pre></td></tr></table></center>"
        echo "<br></h2></body></html>"
        exit 0
        ;;
    "Wakeup music storage server")
        echo "<center>Waking up music storage</center>"
        /usr/sbin/etherwake Aca:va:la:mac:de:la:placa:de_red
        echo "<br></h2></body></html>"
        exit 0
        ;;
    "Hibernate music storage server")
        echo "<center>Hibernating music storage</center>"
        /usr/bin/wget -q -t 1 -T 3 http://aca.va.la_ip.de_la_pc
        echo "<br></h2></body></html>"
        exit 0
        ;;
    "Reset")
        echo "<center>Restarting Player...</center>"
        /sbin/reboot
        echo "<br></h2></body></html>"
        exit 0
        ;;
    "Shutdown")
        echo "<center>Shutting down Player...</center>"
        /sbin/poweroff
        echo "<br></h2></body></html>"
        exit 0
        ;;
    *)
cat << CLEOF
<center><form method="POST" action="/cgi-bin/index.cgi"><br>
<center><h1>PolloX - NMP</h1></center>
<table>
<tr><td align="center"><h2><b>System commands</b></h2></td></tr>
<tr><td align="center"><input type=submit value="System" name=OKBTN></td></tr>
<tr><td align="center"><input type=submit value="Mount points" name=OKBTN></td></tr>
<tr><td align="center"><input type=submit value="Wakeup music storage server" name=OKBTN></td></tr>
<tr><td align="center"><input type=submit value="Hibernate music storage server" name=OKBTN></td></tr>
<tr><td align="center"><input type=submit value="Shutdown" name=OKBTN></td></tr>
<tr><td align="center"><input type=submit value="Reset" name=OKBTN></td></tr>
</table></form></center>
CLEOF
    ;;
esac

echo "<br></body></html>"
```
Ustedes deben modificar las direcciones MAC de "Wakeup music storage server" y la IP de "Hibernate music storage server" de acuerdo a su configuración de red, pero NO CAMBIEN los parámetros de operación del wget por que pueden tener problemas al encender la PC si recién la apagaron y también para recuperar el control de pagina web del celular.

También es seguro que deban instalar *etherwake* y *wget* si es que no vienen incluidos en su instalación. Tendrán que fijarse, pero es muy simple:

```
sudo apt-get update
sudo apt-get upgrade

sudo apt-get install etherwake
sudo apt-get install wget
```
En el celular se verá algo como esto (usando el navegador Via):



Y eso es todo.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Ene 31, 2019)

Interesante propuesta, gracias por compartirla (en mi caso no va a ser necesaria esta implementación, pero es interesante saber que se puede hacer eso).
PD: todavía no me puse con el tema del refresco de la base de datos


----------



## Kebra (Oct 6, 2020)

Buenas gente, despues de varios milenios vuelvo por estos lares. Hace unos días decidí hacer limpieza en mi NMP que originalmente estaba corriendo en Debian 9, además de funcionar también como seedbox y NAS. El sistema está configurado con 1 disco IDE de 80GB para la partición swap y la partición root, y todo lo que sea datos de usuario, es decir /home, está repartido en un LVM formado por 3 discos SATA de 1TB, logrando un volumen de 2,6TB. El sistema sufrió varios "power failure" y LVM es muy malo para manejar fallas de energía, aún así con fsck logré reparar los desastres, pero si bien la integridad de los archivos estaba intacta, tenía cortes en la reproducción con mpd, como si faltaran partes de los archivos de audio. Decidí actualizar a Debian 10 y al final de la instalación me preguntó algo que nunca antes me había preguntado (o yo no recuerdo), y era si quería arrancar con un conjunto de drivers acotado a mi sistema o uno mas amplio... Indiqué que use sólo lo necesario para mi sistema, y una vez que terminé de configurar todo post instalación, descubrí que no sólo el tiempo de inicio es menor, sino que las interrupciones del mpd -que yo creía era por archivos corruptos en el LVM, no volvieron a ocurrir.
Les dejo el dato por si se topan con algo similar...
Dr. Zoidberg, si leés esto y aún no pudiste hacer andar el sistema con la memoria SD, ¿probaste con Balena Etcher? Está diseñado para memorias SD.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 6, 2020)

Kebra dijo:


> Dr. Zoidberg, si leés esto y aún no pudiste hacer andar el sistema con la memoria SD, ¿probaste con Balena Etcher? Está diseñado para memorias SD.


Jua!!!! Gracias por hacerme acordar!!!!    Se me había olvidado ese "trabajo".
En cuanto me haga un rato pruebo de hacerlo otra vez.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 5, 2020)

Vuelvo para comentar que estaba teniendo problemas con la conexión WiFi entre el NMP y la PC que tiene la música (la mitad de la conexión es WiFi y la otra mitad cableada). Al mismo tiempo habían problemas con los celulares de los chicos, que se conectaban y desconectaban de la red en forma permanente, y con mi celular que de repente informaba que no había internet en la red WiFi y se quedaba tildado ahí hasta que lo reiniciaba.
Leyendo y leyendo la web recordé que una vez había encontrado un artículo que decía que los TP-Link cortaban las conexiones cuando estas excedían "algún número", y empecé a sospechar de eso por que en casa somos cuatro, así que hay cuatro celus, tres Chromecast y la notebook de mi hija conectados en forma casi permanente, y a eso se le suma el NMP y una RPi + un D1-mini que usa mi hijo para hacer experimentos.

También los Chromecast demoraban una eternidad en conectarse a la red y otra eternidad en aparecer listos para ser seleccionados para el streaming. Es más, había que cerrar Netflix o YouTube y esperar algunos muchos minutos...o había que reiniciar el celu.

El problema ya se puso excesivo, por que los cortes y pinchazos aparecían a cualquier hora y en cualquier condición de carga de la red, así que me mandé de nuevo a flashear un firmware open-source al router TP-Link 941 que tengo. Luego del clavo anterior que sufrí con el DD-WRT que tuve que "desbrickear" el router vía puerta serie  esta vez elegí al Open-WRT versión 18 que era la mas actualizada y última para este aparatejo.

El flasheo fué muy directo desde el propio módulo actualizador de firmware del TP-Link y luego de reiniciar, hubo que configurar algunas cosas para que opere como access-point y no como router.

*Resultado:*
Hace una semana que estoy usando el mismo hardware con el nuevo software. La red VUELA 🛫!!!! Las conexiones se mantienen 100% estables *todo el tiempo* sin importar la cantidad de dispositivos enlazados. Mi teléfono nunca mas se tildó (era una o dos veces por día), los celus de los chicos nunca mas se desconectaron y los Chromecast aparecen disponibles al toque luego de encenderlos.
Ahora podemos hacer streaming a todos los televisores, navegar en el celu, ver las teteras de ForosDeElectrónica.com y escuchar música en el NMP, todo en forma simultánea, a cualquier hora del día y todos los dispositivos operan a la perfección.

*Moraleja:*
*TP-Link* andate a la *RPMQTRMP* !!!!!


----------



## Kebra (Nov 5, 2020)

Yo hace unos meses tenía problemas de velocidad por cable, accediendo a mi NAS desde la TV para ver documentales sobre electrónica (XXX) y decidí cambiar los 3 routers TP-LINK 740 y el Cisco 180w que tenía por un TP-LINK AC 1750 (aka Archer C7). Los puertos gigabit del Cisco eran una gran mentira, ahora no tengo más problemas de velocidad. Es una inversión que me alegro de haber hecho, logro entre 50 y 75 Mbytes/s de PC a PC según el archivo. Lo recomiendan en dd-wrt como el mejor "accesible" (aproximadamente 60 U$S) y el firmware stock tiene un serio defecto de seguridad (tiene dos redes ocultas ABIERTAS para la función MESH) así que le puse dd-wrt además para usar el cliente OpenVPN. Realmente muy conforme.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 5, 2020)

En lo personal y en lo profesional armando redes no uso TP-Link por esos y otros problemas.

Algo que anda bien, son estable, un poco mas caros que el TP-Link y continuamente en evolución a nivel de software(FW) son los Router Board Mikrotik.

Hay para todo los bolsillos usos y gustos y desde el primero al ultimo se accede de la misma forma y con la mismas herramientas gratuitas corriendo el sistema operativo RouterOS .

El mas pequeñito ronda en fabrica los 19.95U$A y por cerca de 22U$A tenes un modelo un poco mas grande que es el que estoy usando en casa desde hace un tiempo y se terminaron los problemas de cortes, desconexiones, etc.

El único inconveniente que yo le veo es que al tener tantas alternativas de configuraciones, hay que saber un poco de redes para optimizarlo al 100%(nada que no se pueda aprender si ya no se sabe).

La ventaja es que los FW se van actualizando permanentemente y solucionando los distintos problemas y/o vulnerabilidades que puedan aparecer.

Podes hacer hasta graficas del consumo de datos de las interfases y una infinidad de cosas mas como administrar mas de una conexión a Internet, hacer balanceo de carga(conexiones), hacer AP virtuales esclavas de la principal con administración especifica de trafico y una larga lista de etc.


Esta es de una interfaz en una RB mas grande que controla el trafico(rutea) muchos dispositivos pero los mismo gráficos los puedes hacer en los mas pequeños.

Esa RB del grafico salió con un FW 3.0 y en este momento esta corriendo un 6.47.7 que es el ultimo estable que salió la semana pasada.

Lo mas importante es que la oferta de esta marca de productos, abunda hoy en día en ML.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 5, 2020)

Hace un tiempo estuve asesorando un organismo público y entrenando gente, y ahí me tocó participar en la configuración de un mikrotik que tenían guardado (que creo que *era este*), pero por suerte habíamos mandado a dos flacos a capacitarse en la CABA y lo manejaban bien....aunque no tenían mucha idea de que tenían que hacer...pero eso se los dije yo.
Este bicho no corría firewall por que era un router interno que conectaba varias delegaciones y subredes propias en una red cerrada y el acceso hacia "afuera" iba a través de un firewall corriendo PfSense y conectado a una pata de este router.
El problema que le encuentro, y que odio, es la interfaz de usuario software donde configurás del RouterOS (creo que se llamaba WinBox o algo así), que es una verdadera porquería: es casi lo mismo que configurar un firewall/router en Linux usando los comandos de iptables...solo que en ventanitas de Windows . Entonces para configurar algo tenés que tocar dos o tres cosas completamente independientes en menúes independientes...igual de cascote que el iptables de Linux.
Me parece muy ridículo que productos de hardware que son poderosos tengan una interfaz de software tan troglodita, mientras que hay otros productos a los que la interfaz le brilla...como por ejemplo PfSense, que conseguí que lo manejaran unos tíos que no tenían NPI de seguridad, y explicándole los conceptos de la seguridad aprendieron a manejar el firewall buscando y aplicando esos conceptos, no teniendo que estudiar el kernel de Linux y el iptables para saber como configurar un reenvío de puertos.
Desde ahí les dije....Mikrotik no contés conmigo para cliente.

En cuanto al TP-Link, lo compré hace 8 años por que los access-point que tenía en casa eran una batata (un Encore que anda bien con tres conexiones de guasap) y un Nexxt que usé un tiempo en el NMP pero era desastroso. Con este TP-Link tenía buen rendimiento a un precio muy razonable, con tecnología MIMO y para la poca demanda de los celus en esa época andaba muy bien....hasta que empezó a andar muy mal cuando le ponías muchas conexiones. El hardware no es malo aunque ya es obsoleto en recursos, pero con el OpenWRT funciona como nunca lo ha hecho...


----------



## capitanp (Nov 5, 2020)

No blasfemes contra mikrotik de los pibes


----------



## Kebra (Nov 6, 2020)

Algo similar pasa con la línea UniFi de Ubiquiti. El hardware está bueno y las posibilidades de escalabilidad también, pero los firmware son medievales y los actualizan con tanta lentitud que siempre van atrás de las vulnerabilidades. Un cliente al que le puse unos AP LR de exterior quería hacer el enlace inalámbrico pero era WEP 🤦🏼‍♂️ y obviamente le dije que no, y a cable. Igualmente a los 3 meses de dejarle el servicio funcionando me pidió que le ponga una contraseña más fácil porque era complicado usar la que le había puesto yo. Déjalo abierto para eso... En fin...
Comparto lo de configurar iptables a mano, es poco práctico. Si estás estudiando cómo funciona, perfecto, pero una vez que aprendiste hay cientos de softwares que lo simplifican, me viene a la mente shorewall (se me cayó el DNI).

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 6, 2020

Aprovecho para informar que al NMP me agregué un disco de 3TB a los 3 de 1TB que y tenía y tengo 5.4TB de capacidad. Lo recuperé con HDAT2 y si bien el SMART me dice que está en pre-fail fuera de los sectores dañados el resto de los parámetros están bien.


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 6, 2020)

Si la hacen fácil cualquiera "lo maneja"!  lo que me es muy útil es la exportación de script con la configuración y la subsiguiente importación en distintos dispositivos sin importar si son el mismo modelo, la capacidad de conectarse mediante RoMon con una configuración mínima y seguirla desde allí aunque no se acceda físicamente al equipo, etc.

Es cierro lo de la interfaz Winbox, en principio es bastante complicada pero es cuestión de adaptarse al manejo.

Si añoras la consola haces todo desde la lineal de comandos en la Terminal con predicción de texto y todo.  

Ese modelo de Router que indicas lo esta usando mi ISP para interconectar el trafico entre los distintas ciudades y repartirlo entre la red de fibra local y los enlaces rurales de Wifi y entre los otros pueblos.

Hasta que encuentre algún otro producto que me satisfaga para armar redes yo sigo con la marca, sin "casarme" ya que en muchos lugares tengo integrados productos Ubicuiti pero eso sí, en ninguno TP-Link.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 6, 2020)

Ya nos fuimos afuera del tema pero Ubiquiti le copio la forma de hcer las cosas a Mikrotik con la linea Edge, así que muy errados con lo que quieren los instaladores no estan


----------



## ricbevi (Nov 6, 2020)

OFF-TOPIC

Un poco por la banquina y para la escoba....A mi entender de eso se trata darle al cliente al menos algo de lo que demanda y un poco de lo que necesita.
 Lo que yo veo al menos por aquí es que Ubicuiti esta muy presente en enlaces simples de WIFI por su simpleza en la configuración y relativa estabilidad y Mikrotik en lo que es administración y allí es donde pretende también entrar a competir Ubicuiti y que mejor para eso lo de imitar a los que están por delante en ese segmento.


----------



## Kebra (Feb 19, 2021)

Buenas de nuevo... Hoy vengo con una pregunta  para los expertos (hola Dr. Zoidberg ). Logré conectar la salida SPDIF de mi Android TV a mi NMP mediante un conversor D/A chino que compré por ML, y la calidad para streaming es mas que suficiente, para audio de calidad tengo los FLACs en el NMP. Quise comprar un Chromecast Audio (que me solucionaría todo) pero sólo hay uno en el país aparentemente y me lo querían cobrar lo que valen 2 MiBoxS, así que nos vimos en Disney como dice la juventud. Entonces hice todo a cable, y puedo escuchar absolutamente todo en mi sistema HiFi con mis baflecitos bellos peeeerooo... Si quiero ver (sin sonido) algo en la TV mientras escucho música desde el mpd, se mezcla el sonido, ya que el Loopback Mixing queda activado. Mi consulta entonces si tienen conocimiento de algún tweak en la configuración del mpd para que cuando esté en modo playback inhabilite el Loopback Mixing. Podría utilizar la entrada de Monitor del sinto,  pero eso me obligaría a colocar otro cable mas y me parece que debería haber una solución para lo que pretendo. Desconozco si se puede escribir un script del estilo "if mpd reproduciendo, then deshabilitar Loopback" o algo similar.  De esta manera solo debería usar el celular para control, y el remoto del amplificador sólo para ON/OFF.
¿Alguna idea?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 19, 2021)

No entiendo nada.... pero tendrá que ver con esto: How to disable loopback with alsamixer? ???
Yo ni me acuerdo la configuración del MPD pero tampoco recuerdo que hiciera algo con algun "loopback mixer". Vos estás usando PulseAudio???


----------



## Kebra (Feb 19, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No entiendo nada.... pero tendrá que ver con esto: How to disable loopback with alsamixer? ???
> Yo ni me acuerdo la configuración del MPD pero tampoco recuerdo que hiciera algo con algun "loopback mixer". Vos estás usando PulseAudio???


Exactamente, esa es la forma de hacerlo manualmente y es como lo hago ahora, lo que quiero es que se deshabilite automaticamente cuando el mpd esté reproduciendo, y se vuelva a habilitar cuando no reproduce. No uso Pulse.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 19, 2021)

Ok. Fijate el archivo de configuración del mpd, por que donde definís cual es la placa por donde sale el sonido podes agregar (enlazar???) un script o una serie de comandos para que lo haga cada vez que use ese canal de salida.
Yo una vez intenté hacerlo para rutear el sonido a través de una biblioteca de filtros para cortar y ecualizar por soft, pero nunca lo terminé por que no le daba el toor a la cpu de la batata mía.


----------



## Kebra (Feb 20, 2021)

Buscando un control Android para ALSA encontré esto:









						GitHub - JiriSko/amixer-webui: Web application for control ALSA volume
					

Web application for control ALSA volume. Contribute to JiriSko/amixer-webui development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




Es una interfaz web para administrar ALSA y si, tiene APP Android, es Open Source y está en FDroid. Estoy actualizando el servidor ahora, cuando termine instalo el soft y comienzo las pruebas, si funciona es justo lo que necesito: manejar desde el teléfono para no encender la PC.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 20, 2021

EDIT: Funcionando!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 20, 2021)

Fijate esto: User’s Manual — Music Player Daemon 0.22.6 documentation  en donde habla del mixer_type.
Tal vez podes decirle que no hay mixer para la reproducción de MPD


----------



## Kebra (Mar 4, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Fijate esto: User’s Manual — Music Player Daemon 0.22.6 documentation  en donde habla del mixer_type.
> Tal vez podes decirle que no hay mixer para la reproducción de MPD


Estuve mirando pero me parece que no va a funcionar... Tengo un inconveniente con el MPD, casi cada vez que me conecto, se cuelga el cliente (ya sea el MALP o el Cantata) y el LED de activdad HDD del servidor queda encendido fijo durante unos 2 minutos aproximadamente, hasta que deja de leer y entonces puedo conectarme. Hace un par de días me quedé sin internet y sin LAN (ni siquiera podía acceder al router) y luego de cambiar fichas RJ45 y limpiar contactos de todo, descubro que el LED de HDD del servidor estaba encendido fijo, hice hard reset y la red volvió. El router es un AC1750 con DDWRT (recomendado por DDWRT) así que evidentemente hay algo extraño en mi servidor...  ¿Será que actualiza la base de datos el MPD al conectar un cliente?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 4, 2021)

Kebra dijo:


> ¿Será que actualiza la base de datos el MPD al conectar un cliente?


El MALP solo actualiza la base de datos del MPD cuando le pedís que lo haga. Si se conecta un nuevo cliente no creo que actualice nada y solo envía lo que ya está registrado.
OJO que la actualización hay que hacerla cuando agregás o borrás música, no cuando conectás un nuevo cliente.
Así que ni idea por qué se queda pegado el HDD. Fijate el log del kernel, el de arranque y el del MPD a ver que dice...


----------



## Kebra (Mar 4, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El MALP solo actualiza la base de datos del MPD cuando le pedís que lo haga. Si se conecta un nuevo cliente no creo que actualice nada y solo envía lo que ya está registrado.
> OJO que la actualización hay que hacerla cuando agregás o borrás música, no cuando conectás un nuevo cliente.
> Así que ni idea por qué se queda pegado el HDD. Fijate el log del kernel, el de arranque y el del MPD a ver que dice...


Recuerdo que tengo seteado "auto update" en el MPD, cada vez que se agrega música, actualiza. Voy a ver los logs...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 4, 2021

El log del MPD no muestra nada grave, creo. Lo que me llama la atención es que no tengo log del kernel de hoy, sino del 2 de marzo... 


```
Mar 04 09:40 : zeroconf: No global port, disabling zeroconf
Mar 04 09:43 : zeroconf: No global port, disabling zeroconf
Mar 04 09:44 : client: [0] opened from 192.168.1.104:44480
Mar 04 09:44 : client: [1] opened from 192.168.1.104:44482
Mar 04 09:44 : client: [0] closed
Mar 04 09:44 : client: [2] opened from 192.168.1.104:44484
Mar 04 09:44 : client: [1] closed
Mar 04 09:44 : client: [3] opened from 192.168.1.104:44486
Mar 04 09:44 : client: [2] closed
Mar 04 09:44 : client: [4] opened from 192.168.1.104:44488
Mar 04 09:44 : client: [3] closed
Mar 04 09:44 : client: [4] closed
Mar 04 09:54 : client: [5] opened from 192.168.1.104:44492
Mar 04 09:54 : client: [6] opened from 192.168.1.104:44494
Mar 04 09:54 : exception: Unsupported URI scheme
Mar 04 11:54 : player: played "Mozart - Le Nozze di Figaro (Nikolaus Harnoncourt) - 2007, FLAC/CD1/Nikolaus Harnoncourt - Mozart- Le Nozze di Figaro (CD1).flac"
Mar 04 11:56 : player: played "Orff - Carmina Burana (Previn, WP)/Orff - Carmina Burana (WP - Previn).flac"
Mar 04 12:00 : player: played "Various Artists - Full Monty/Full Monty - 13 - Joe Loss & His Orchestra - The Stripper.flac"
Mar 04 12:05 : player: played "Led Zeppelin/Led Zeppelin - Presence (Swan Song 90329-2)/Led Zeppelin - Presence.flac"
Mar 04 12:12 : client: [6] closed
Mar 04 12:12 : client: [5] closed
Mar 04 13:02 : client: [7] opened from 192.168.1.104:44808
Mar 04 13:02 : client: [8] opened from 192.168.1.104:44810
Mar 04 13:02 : exception: Unsupported URI scheme
```

Recién abrí Cantata desde la ip 104 y no se colgó...  Voy a seguir mirando...

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 4, 2021

Sospecho que lo que ralentiza el sistema es Webmin... En este momento se está actualizando y es muuuuy lento el proceso... También demora mucho cuando quiero acceder a la interfaz web... Voy a desinstalarlo a ver qué pasa, total no le doy mucho uso.


----------



## Kebra (Mar 4, 2021)

Bien, actualizo. Creo que hallé el problema, ya que ahora la conexión es instantánea. Tuve que modificar el log de "default" a "verbose" para que me dé mas detalles, y vi una entrada que hacía referencia a zeroconf


```
zeroconf: No global port, disabling zeroconf
state_file: Loading state file /var/lib/mpd/state
inotify: initializing inotify
inotify: watching music directory
```

que es un broadcast específico para productos Apple (siempre dando la nota con sus cosas específicas los de Apple, que gente nefasta).

Bien, dehabilité esa opción en el mpd.conf, reinicié el daemon, y listo.


```
# Zeroconf / Avahi Service Discovery ##########################################
#
# If this setting is set to "yes", service information will be published with
# Zeroconf / Avahi.
#
zeroconf_enabled                "no"
#
# The argument to this setting will be the Zeroconf / Avahi unique name for
# this MPD server on the network. %h will be replaced with the hostname.
#
#zeroconf_name                  "Music Player @ %h"
```


Si alguien tiene un probelma similar, ya les queda la posible solución.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 4, 2021)

Kebra dijo:


> Creo que hallé el problema, ya que ahora la conexión es instantánea. Tuve que modificar el log de "default" a "verbose" para que me dé mas detalles, y vi una entrada que hacía referencia a zeroconf


Ahhhh....es que al zeroconf lo tengo deshablitado desde el principio por que no me acuerdo que bardo metía...y como no tengo nada que lo use, lo desactivé.


----------



## Kebra (Mar 4, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahhhh....es que al zeroconf lo tengo deshablitado desde el principio por que no me acuerdo que bardo metía...y como no tengo nada que lo use, lo desactivé.


Doy fé que es problemático. Me volvió loco por meses... Nunca me tomé el trabajo de leer los logs... Y ahí estaba la respuesta.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Ago 6, 2021)

Buenas, hoy estoy feliz, descubrí que mopidy ahora puede conectarse a bandcamp con lo cual se amplian las posibilidades, es streaming en 128 kbps pero funciona y sirve.

un abrazo!


----------



## Kebra (Ago 6, 2021)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Buenas, hoy estoy feliz, descubrí que mopidy ahora puede conectarse a bandcamp con lo cual se amplian las posibilidades, es streaming en 128 kbps pero funciona y sirve.
> 
> un abrazo!


¿Lo probaste con Google Music? Porque si funciona es un golazo...


----------



## ska_gatotw (Ago 6, 2021)

No, no soy usuario de ese servicio, estuve tratando con youtube music pero tampoco doy en la tecla, hay algo que estoy haciendo mal pero ya lo voy a descubrir...


----------



## Kebra (Ago 6, 2021)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> No, no soy usuario de ese servicio, estuve tratando con youtube music pero tampoco doy en la tecla, hay algo que estoy haciendo mal pero ya lo voy a descubrir...


Me confundí, quise decir YoutubeMusic. Estuve viendo que hay una extensión que supuestamente funciona... Si tengo ganas lo voy a probar uno de estos días. Funciona en un server headless, no?


----------



## ska_gatotw (Ago 6, 2021)

Funciona, le estaba pifiando al archivo de config (inserte un facepalm grande acá)









						Mopidy-YouTube
					

Mopidy extension for YouTube




					pypi.org
				




EDITO: para que ande tuve que usar una API Key de Youtube siguiendo estos pasos: How To Get a YouTube API Key (in 7 Simple Steps) [API Tutorial] | RapidAPI


----------



## Kebra (Ago 7, 2021)

A mi me funciona sin problemas, sin haber creado la API (la creé una vez para KODI pero ya no lo uso. Yo tengo suscripción premium a YTMusic y veo que no hay opción para usuario y contraseña...


----------



## ska_gatotw (Ago 28, 2021)

Vuelvo por acá, hace unos dias salió la nueva versión de Debian, la 11 BULLSEYE.
Le tiré un full upgrade al server headless y se murió el audio  (imaginen los improperios).
El tema es que tengo el server con una placa dedicada Asus Xonar conectada vía S/Pdif a un home Sony, por algún motivo la salida digital se quedó sin audio, probando las otras salidas el par stereo frontal analógico funciona sin problemas así que el bardo viene por otro lado.

Llevo dos dias probando cosas, hoy lo reinstalé en limpio y con el entorno gráfico desde el instalador (versión con firmwares non-free) con todos los accesorios y basura que instala de forma automática y el audio digital funciona, así que no es una falla sinó que algo en los drivers cambió de lugar y hay que encontrar al culpable.

Todo esto es para avisarles, cuándo encuentre la solución la dejo asentada en este mismo topic.
un abrazo!


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 29, 2021)

Tendrias que comprobar qué paquetes instala demas en modo GUI.
Probaste con algun driver o no se como se llaman, como J.A.C.K. o similar?


----------



## ska_gatotw (Ago 29, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Tendrias que comprobar qué paquetes instala demas en modo GUI.
> Probaste con algun driver o no se como se llaman, como J.A.C.K. o similar?


En eso estoy, hice un listado de todos los paquetes instalados (ahora no lo tengo a mano para mostrarlo) y de ahí fui recortando, quité entorno gráfico y todo lo que no necesito en el server y todavía funciona el audio. Algo que me llamó la atención: en el proceso de eliminar soft innecesario se fué el paquete "pulseaudio" que estaba asociado a algo y el audio sigue funcionando con ALSA, puede que el problema venga por ese lado. En estos dias hago una instalación limpia tipo server y pruebo de eliminar el pulseaudio a ver que pasa.
J.A.C.K. nunca usé fuera del entorno gráfico, no sabría configurarlo y no es necesario en esto.

abrazo!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 29, 2021)

Ahora que recuerdo, en la penultima actualizacion que hice en el NMP sin cambiar la versión de Ubuntu (solo apt-get update y luego apt-get upgrade) me sucedió exactamente lo mismo: por algún extraño motivo al script de actualización se le ocurrió activar el pulse-audio y el MPD dejó de funcionar. Luego de dar varias vueltas encontré en el log del MPD la referencia una falla del pulse-audio....que yo nunca había instalado ni activado. Lo desinstalé y todo funkó de nuevo.


----------



## Kebra (Oct 9, 2021)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Vuelvo por acá, hace unos dias salió la nueva versión de Debian, la 11 BULLSEYE.
> Le tiré un full upgrade al server headless y se murió el audio  (imaginen los improperios).
> El tema es que tengo el server con una placa dedicada Asus Xonar conectada vía S/Pdif a un home Sony, por algún motivo la salida digital se quedó sin audio, probando las otras salidas el par stereo frontal analógico funciona sin problemas así que el bardo viene por otro lado.
> 
> ...



Yo también venía pisteando como  un campeón y actualicé a Debian 11... Me hizo desastres... Pero como no es la primera  vez que me pasa, tengo toda la data en un LVM y en un disco IDE tengo el sistema. Así que, pen drive en la mano y a instalar de cero, después es montar el LVM y aquí no pasó nada.
No sé qué hicieron con esta nueva versión, pero VUELA. Anda por lo menos un 40% mas rápido en desktop y en el server obviamente se mueve a velocidad WARP. No logré hacer funcionar "alsamixer-webui" peeerooo... Pude configurar Mopidy con YTMusic con mi usuario premium 🥳 así que la falta de la interfaz remota de ALSA mucho no me molesta. No uso el plug-in que figura acá en un post anterior que es "YouTube" sino uno que es exclusivamente para YouTubeMusic, y es éste:






						Mopidy-YTMusic
					

A backend for playing music from Google’s streaming music service named YouTube Music.




					mopidy.com
				




Funciona de manera excelente luego de configurado, ver las instrucciones en su Git. Tengo acceso a mis playlists, favoritos, últimos escuchados, en fin, lo mismo que la app Android casi... Si tienen el servicio ya sea gratis o premium, usen éste plug-in. La versión paga ofrece mejor calidad de audio y alguna otra cosa que no recuerdo.  Echando a perder se aprende


----------



## Kebra (Oct 17, 2021)

Bueno, después de algunos días de uso del mopidy con YTMusic (lo uso únicamente para streaming, para archivos locales uso mpd) descubrí que no encontraba videos de YouTube, lo cual tiene lógica... Mi intención era poder escuchar programas, entrevistas o compilados del Dr. Tangalanga sin la necesidad de estar usando la TV o el celular que -ya sabemos- su calidad de audio es horrible a menos que usemos auriculares. Entonces decidí instalar el plug-in de YouTube:






						Mopidy-YouTube
					

A backend for playing music from the YouTube service.




					mopidy.com
				




Y siguiendo las instrucciones en su Git, en pocos minutos lo tuve funcionando. Como mencioné anteriormente este plug-in necesita la clave de "mi API" que la creé hace un par de años para KODI, pero como KODI es una gran porquería fue debut y despedida. Ahora utilizo esa key para mopidy... El sistema entonces funciona tanto para buscar y escuchar canciones y discos de YTMusic, como así también videos de YouTube. El archivo de configuración de mopidy quedó así:


```
[http]
hostname = 0.0.0.0


[ytmusic]
enabled=true
auth_json = /etc/mopidy/auth.json

[youtube]
enabled = true
youtube_api_key = <key>
api_enabled = true
```

Hallazgo muy interesante este software... Hagan la prueba.


----------



## Kebra (Nov 30, 2021)

Bueno, actualizo el tema del AlsaMixer WebUI. Hace un tiempo había colgado los guantes con el tema de seleccionar la salida S/PDIF del TV porque tenía un serio bug el firmware, y estaba muy, pero muy retrasado el audio S/PDIF respecto del audio analógico, y obviamente el video. En un subforo de XDAdevelopers hay una colección de firmwares para este TV (TCL 32s6500) el cual recomiendo totalmente, ya que es Android TV y anda muy bien, siempre teniendo en cuenta que es "orgullosamente ensamblado en Tierra del Fuego", pero se vende en todo el mundo como gama de entrada obviamente, superando en funcionamiento a grandes cucos como Samsung o Sony, y las versiones "alta gama" -que acá no se ven ni en figuritas- realmente hacen pasar vergüenza a las marcas históricas, pero ese debate no es para este hilo. El último firmware soluciona ese retraso del audio, con lo que retomé el trabajo de hacer funcionar AlsaMixer WebUI. Después de renegar con archivos de configuración, dependencias, systemd, en fin, buscando por todos los rincones posibles del sistema, llegué a un hilo de Arch Wiki (distro que estoy probando en una máquina de la época de las cavernas y anda mas rápido que mi Debian Desktop) o Ubuntu forums donde alguien hacía mención a una utilidad que reparaba la ruptura de Python en GNU/Linux, que por algún motivo instala dos versiones. Se puede hacer a mano supuestamente, pero ésta utilidad lo resuelve en un instante y sin riesgo de romper aún mas el sistema. Entonces


```
# apt install python-is-python3
# python-is-python3
```

y problema resuelto. AlsaMixer WebUI funcionando perfectamente.


----------



## Kebra (Dic 2, 2021)

Estuve "comprando" discos en FLAC en una disquería rusa que todos conocemos, y decidí comprar la primera edición del disco Thriller de Michael Jackson ya que la versión de esos temas que yo tenía en History (un grandes éxitos) suenan medio feo... Cuando quiero saber cuál es la mejor edición de un CD voy a investigar los foros de Steve Hoffman, conocido por sus excelentes masterizaciones en incontables discos, ferviente enemigo de la Loudness War. Todos coinciden que la mejor edición es la primera japonesa, o el primer SACD. Está infectado de audiophools que ya sabemos qué suelen opinar sobre el CD vs. "formatos high resolution", pero sabiendo discriminar siempre se logra hallar lo que uno busca. Compré entonces esa edición, y al escucharla sonaba muy saturada en agudos, con lo que perdí un poco la emoción... Leí entonces con mas detalle los posts de aquél foro y llegué a la causa de ese sonido... Todos los usuarios de allí graban en CD-R sus "compras" y yo no; las escucho en MPD directamente de los archivos .flac, y por eso lo estaba escuchando horrible. Ocurre que esas pistas están grabadas al CD con Pre-emphasis (googleen qué es y por qué existía) y tal ecualización la corrigen los reproductores de CD de hardware, pero no todos los reproductores de software lo hacen, muy pocos en realidad. Tengo en stock 6 grabadoras de CD viejitas digamos, dos de ellas unas Samsung IDE que son solo CD, no DVD, y las atesoro para cuando venga el apocalipsis, con lo que me da fiaca grabar CDs, y la verdad es mucho mas cómodo el NMP. Siguiendo con la lectura hallé que existe una forma de hacer De-emphasis a las pistas mediante Sox, una utilidad multiplataforma que en GNU/Linux está al alcance de un apt install. Entonces, mediante el commando:


```
for file in *.flac; do sox "$file" "$file.wav" deemph; done
```

tengo las pistas -supuestamente- como en la cinta master. Estoy comprando también el SACD para comparar a puro oído si hay diferencias.
Les dejo el dato por si se topan con algo similar, vean los archivos .cue y si tienen el flag PRE, sonaron, está con esa ecualización la pista.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 2, 2021)

Kebra dijo:


> Siguiendo con la lectura hallé que existe una forma de hace De-emphasis a las pistas mediante Sox, una utilidad multiplataforma que en GNU/Linux está al alcance de un apt install. Entonces, mediante el commando:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


No lo podés hacer al vuelo sin necesidad de hacer la conversión a .wav ???
Yo uso el SOX desde hace mucho tiempo para el resampling de temas en HiRes a CD o DVD... pero nunca he visto/usado el deénfasis....


----------



## Kebra (Dic 2, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No lo podés hacer al vuelo sin necesidad de hacer la conversión a .wav ???
> Yo uso el SOX desde hace mucho tiempo para el resampling de temas en HiRes a CD o DVD... pero nunca he visto/usado el deénfasis....


No lo probé, lo hice así para que me queden diferentes los archivos así era mas fácil cambiarlos de lugar. Los originales no quiero tocarlos en el remoto caso que algún día los quiera grabar a un CD. Creo Burnnn copia los flags de la CUE, con lo que tendría un copia exacta del original. Voy a hacer la prueba en otro directorio y te digo.

EDIT: No funciona, tirar error de checksum y deja un archivo flac de 5kb. Si le cambio el nombre al archivo de salida si funciona y da un flac corregido. Debería ver como lograr que cambie el nombre del archivo en el loop for.

EDIT2: Usando este comando 
	
	



```
for file in *.flac; do sox "$file" "$file-d.flac" deemph; done
```
 agrega la "d" al nombre y por supuesto funciona correctamente la ecualización. Según el manual de Sox el error de la ecualización es del orden de 0,06dB respecto de la norma ISO cuyo número no recuerdo.


----------



## Kebra (Dic 16, 2021)

Venía ytmusicando como un campeón y... Se rompió algo en mopidy. Primero comenzó con cortes  en los temas, y ahora ni siquiera los reproduce. Carga las listas, todo bien... Pero al darle play, no pasa nada. Primero fue con YTMusic, ahora también con YouTube. Alguien tiene el mismo problema?


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 16, 2021)

Sera que actualizaron la api?
Ultimamente hay varias actualizaciones de politica, quizas ahi entró la api de youtube


----------



## Kebra (Dic 23, 2021)

Bien, mientras se brasea la bondiola que masacraremos mañana a la noche, les cuento que solucioné el tema del Mopidy, fui a GitHub y luego de 6 días un alma noble me respondió. 

Es necesario actualizar una dependencia mediante:

pip3 install -U pytube (si no corre como servicio)

sudo pip3 install -U pytube (si corre como servicio, mi caso)

Y luego de un sudo systemctl restart mopidy hay que darle un par de minutos, y ya está funcionando.

PD= dejo foto de la bondiola en el arenero para no desvirtuat acá.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 3, 2022)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Perdón, en el arranque el BIOS dice "Searching boot record at IDE-0... *found*" y ahí se queda esperando hasta que tira el error de falta del SO


Parece que encontré el problema con el disco en la memoria SD. Cuando tenga tiempo lo voy probar:


----------



## Kebra (Feb 14, 2022)

Actualizo el estado del plugin de Mopidy YTMusic. Desde hace unos días la gente de Google anda actualizando y cambiando cosas que hasta me han roto la app de Android de YTMusic, con lo que los desarrolladores de los plugins deben correr atrás de estos cambios, y nuevamente tuve que "patchear" el programa. Los detalles están en los correspondientes Github, sólo dejo la solución práctica para no ensuciar el hilo.


```
sudo pip uninstall pytube
sudo pip install git+https://github.com/glubsy/pytube@nfunc_regex_patch
sudo systemctl restart mopidy
```

Luego de éste fácil procedimiento ya tenemos funcionando el sistema.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Mar 2, 2022)

Gracias, recién llego de unas largas vacaciones y me encuentro con que no anda el YTMusic, vamos a probar


----------



## Kebra (May 22, 2022)

Bueno, nuevamente el plug-in YTMUSIC tuvo problemas por cambios de google, y para no hacerlo largo innecesariamente, dejo la solución:

sudo pip uninstall pytube
sudo pip install git+https://github.com/pytube/pytube@master

Luego reiniciar el servicio mopidy desde systemctl.


----------



## Kebra (Jun 12, 2022)

Otra vez el plugin YTMUSIC con problemillas. Para quienes quieran ver el error les dejo mi post en github y como siempre para no ensuciar acá, dejo la solución:

sudo pip uninstall pytube
sudo pip install --upgrade pytube
cd /usr/local/lib/python3.9/dist-packages/pytube
sudo nano cipher.py

Modificar la línea 30 de ésto:

^\w+\W

a ésto:

^\$*\w+\W

Guardar los cambios, y reiniciar el servicio mpoidy.


----------



## unmonje (Jun 12, 2022)

Por eso prefiero la radio.  🤣


----------



## Kebra (Sep 6, 2022)

Hace un par de días uno de mis volúmenes físicos del grupo LVM que hace las veces de NAS, SEEDBOX y BACKUP, decidió dejar de funcionar. Mismo servidor donde tenía montado el NMP con MPD y Mopidy. Reitero, tenía... La practicidad de LVM para aumentar un volumen lógico ya la conocen, y también el desastre infernal que es cuando un volumen físico falla. No hubo manera de salvar un sólo archivo de todo el grupo, ya que el disco ni siquiera es detectado por el bus IDE/SATA. No hubo HDAT posible. Entonces, luego de lamentarme por la cantidad de música y pelícuas XX.. digo, cursos de electrónica que perdí, decidí "tirar la casa por la ventana" y subir un poco de nivel. Había caído en mis manos hace un par de años un mother MSI P35 Platinum (MS-7345)  con un Intel Core2 Duo E6550 a 2.33GHz y 2GB de RAM. Eso, mas la RAM que saqué del viejo NMP (1GB) me dejó algo bastante "potente" para el uso que iba a darle. Manos a la obra. Durante el trabajo mecánico me dí cuenta que me quedaba libre un conector SATA-POWER y decidí ir mas allá. Agregué como disco de boot y partición root, un SSD WD Green de 240GB que tenía en mi Desktop con windows 10, y que precisamente por tener tal porquería, nunca lo usaba. No logro comprender como es que aún existe windows, pero lo dejamos para otro hilo. 
Como el disco de sistema es SSD, usé el viejo IDE de 80GB como 3GB de swap y como /temp, para minimizar el desgaste del SSD. 
La instalación de los programas fue bastante sencilla ésta vez. El único problemita fue que tuve que instalar a mano "gstreamer plugins bad" porque mediante pip no se hizo correctamente al instalar el plugin youtube de mopidy. Y para YTMusic tuve que modificar la línea 30 como en el post anterior.
Ustedes dirán: que bueno, ahora, ¿para qué nos cuenta todo ésto? Bien, porque tuve un inconveniente para hacer funcionar Deluged que es el servidor torrent que en conjunto con Deluge Thin Client hacen la máquina perfecta para comprar múscia y demás.

Es open source, y gracias a todos los desarrolladores que de onda regalan su tiempo y conocimiento nosotros disfrutamos del software, pero como dijeron en una película: por la sangre de cristo, por qué no hacen el wiki como la gente!!?? 🤬

En todos los foros y wikis dicen que los archivos de configuración están en el directorio 


```
~/.config/deluge/
```

 Y sí, es cierto, al primer inicio se genera ese directorio con todos sus archivos... Pero el programa NO LOS LEE. Después de volverme loco durante horas encontré de pura suerte y oculto:


```
/var/lib/deluge/.config/deluge#
```

Y ahí es donde SI el usuario debe modificar la configuración. Desconozco si es un "issue" en debian, o en otras distros también. 

Aparte de eso, el servidor "vuela" comparado con el anterior. Los tiempos de boot del IDE de 80GB vs. el SSD son incomparables. 
Lo único malo son las placas de red de todos los mothers, quisiera comprar un Intel de servidores pero será en otro momento.

Espero que les sirva si se tropiezan con el problema.


----------



## unmonje (Sep 6, 2022)

Si, cierto, por eso dejé de acumular, en algún lugar me di cuenta que era futil... recordé que la* anergia *es constante en el universo.

Para fraseando... donde barres vuelve a caer tierra .  🥴


----------



## ska_gatotw (Sep 9, 2022)

Para comprar música en mi dispositivo musical uso QBittorrent, se instala ultra fácil (automágicamente) y se gestiona desde una página web, recomendado.

Mi server con Mopidy anda un lujo, hace rato que no tengo problemas con Youtube ni con ningún otro servicio, estoy enamorado 🥰


----------

